# Last Layer Competition



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2012)

I was inspired by rubikmaster's F2L Competition, and there wasn't an existing competition like this, so I decided to make one. Anyone can join, as long as they can solve the last layer. All scrambles will be created by the OLL Trainer scrambler on Prisma Puzzle Timer. There will be scrambles for 2H and OH. At the end of the scramble, the F2L should already be solved. You scramble with your standard last layer colour as the U face. If you want to find your average F2L:LL ratio, look at the F2L Competition. If you use Roux, then you may be interested in the First 2 Blocks Competition and the LSE Competition. The rules are as follows:


The WCA regulations are used, unless stated.
The scrambles that are given will be used.
Scrambles are generated by the 'Fridrich: OLL Training' scrambler on Prisma Puzzle Timer.
A 15 second inspection time may be used.
For 2H, the 'Average of 12' system will be used.
For OH and 3x3 on 4x4, the 'Average of 5' system will be used.
The overall leaderboard for 5 rounds are ordered by the mean of your best 3 averages. You must complete at least 3 averages to count.
A new round will start every Wednesday and Saturday, in this thread at around 19:00 GMT.

If there are any problems, post with your questions.

Here are the scrambles for Round 1:

2H
1. L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R' B L U2 B' L U2 R'
2. L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R U R2 B2 R B' U' B' R' U'
3. B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L F R' U2 R F' L'
4. R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 U' F2 L' F L2 F' L F2 R2
5. D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R F' L B2 U2 L' F R
6. F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' L F2 R2 F' R' F R2 F2 L'
7. L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L' B R' B R' L2 F2 L' U'
8. U2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L' B U' B' U B' L
9. F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F U' F L' F L'
10. B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 L' U2 L U L' U L
11. L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U B' R' B R2 F' R F' L2
12. F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L F' L' D' U2 L' U2 L'

OH:
1. U' L2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U L D' L' B2 U' B L B'
2. R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R F U2 F U2 F' R F2 U2
3. L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F D' L' D' F' D F2 R2 U2 L'
4. F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R B U B' U2 L2 U R' L2 U'
5. U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R F' L2 B' L2 F R' B2
6. R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F U F2 R2 F R2 U' F'
7. R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R B R' B2 F2 L' B' L'
8. L2 U' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 U L' U L D' L' U' L'
9. U B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 B' L U' R' U R L' B
10. F2 R2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D L D2 R F L' F R U2
11. F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L F L' F2 R F' R'
12. D' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' D' L2 D R

BLD
1. B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L' B D B' D' L B2 U2
2. F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 B L B' U L2 F L' F
3. R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U R U2 R' U2 B' R' B
4. B2 D L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R F L' F R F U2 F' L' U
5. U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U R B L U2 B' L U2 R'
6. F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U R L' B U2 B' R' L'
7. U L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L U' B' U B L' F2 L2
8. U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U' B L B' L F2 U' R U' R'
9. U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U R' B U B' U' R F2 R2
10. L2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L U2 L B F2 R' B L2
11. F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' L' F' D' F D L' U F2
12. L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D B R F' R B R U2 R' F' U'

EDIT: Round 1 is now CLOSED. For the results, click here.
For the Round 2 scrambles, click here.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

Bad, bad, BAD idea for creating a new thread every week. I strongly recommend you keep it in this thread and ask a mod to change the title to "Last Layer Competition".

EDIT : The first 3 scrambles result in an entirely scrambled cube. I think it's safe to say the rest do.
EDIT2 : Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Bad, bad, BAD idea for creating a new thread every week. I strongly recommend you keep it in this thread and ask a mod to change the title to "Last Layer Competition".


I completely agree. 

@ThomasJE, Is it alright if I change the title?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Bad, bad, BAD idea for creating a new thread every week. I strongly recommend you keep it in this thread and ask a mod to change the title to "Last Layer Competition"





Sa967St said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> @ThomasJE, Is it alright if I change the title?



I was worried that people may not want to skip to much later pages. I may keep a thread for 5 rounds/weeks, for example, and then continue the competition on a new thread for rounds 6-10.

I'll wait for other people's opinions on this, but for now, the name will be the same.

EDIT: The name has now been changed.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL,I'm glad you were inspired by my F2L competition.I will definitely join this.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

Suit yourself, although I'd like to point out that every forum competition that I know of (besides *the* weekly competition, but at least that makes sense) stays in one thread. They're all quite successful.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I was worried that people may not want to skip to much later pages. I may keep a thread for 5 rounds/weeks, for example, and then continue the competition on a new thread for rounds 6-10.
> 
> I'll wait for other people's opinions on this, but for now, the name will be the same.


 
No theres no point of having a billion threads for this comp. Change name if there will only be 1 thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2012)

It's not hard to click on the last page.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2012)

I think we should do a thread that lasts the whole year or 1/2 a year just because it's easier. It will be annoying going through pages of posts to find the round's scrambles but it's easier.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2012)

2H:
3.84, 3.25, 3.59, 4.22, 4.09, 3.39, (4.65), (2.32), 4.36, 2.85, 4.20, 3.94 => 3.77


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee
Round 1

Two Hands = *4.70*
5.31, 4.20, (5.61), 4.63, 5.24, 4.57, 4.71, (2.02), 4.82, 3.31, 5.54, 4.64

Normally I average about 6.2 for LL but without inspection. Inspection helped.  My LL still sucks anyway.


----------



## Krag (Jan 6, 2012)

2H round 1 *Average = 5.79*
5.16, 4.98, 4.12, (8.20), 7.15, 5.98, 6.17, 5.98, 5.69, (3.92), 6.15, 6.48


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2012)

(3.67), 2.61, 2.80, 3.05, 3.09, 3.48, 3.27, (2.00), 2.76, 2.11, 3.36, 3.36 = 2.99 avg12

OLLCP for everything except; 6 & 7 - OLL, 8 & 9 - CLL+1


----------



## cubernya (Jan 6, 2012)

By the way : I use partial edge control, so I always have some edges oriented. However, just from the first scramble, I had to 2-look it since I didn't know the case. So what if we use partial edge control? Too bad?


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

What is the point of the BLD scrambles? Nobody just does the top layer.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 6, 2012)

(4.23), 4.24, 5.74, 5.81, (6.59), 5.56, 5.34, 5.24, 5.20, 4.99, 6.28, 4.69 = 5.31

My LL is just pathetic :fp


----------



## oranjules (Jan 6, 2012)

2H :
5.05, 3.99, 4.57, 5.85, (6.09), 4.56, 4.40, 4.27, (3.93), 6.05, 4.50, 5.20 = 4.84
Wow, i'm averaging sub-13... I know where i have to improve


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 6, 2012)

2h:
4.27, 3.10, 4.59, 4.72, 4.27, 3.38, (4.98), (2.29), 3.50, 2.64, 4.15, 4.58 = 3.92


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

3.88

3.65, 3.77, 3.75, 4.30, 3.22, 3.17, 3.82, 5.22, 4.46, 3.19, 4.55, 4.05

For some reason I used my really bad standard F perm on the 5.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 5.22, 7.93, 6.42, 8.68, 6.27, 7.36, 7.13, 8.77, 7.88, 2.77, 7.80, 5.47 = 7.02
OH:15.46, 13.44, 17.94, 10.93, 14.42, 11.00, 12.51, 8.91, 19.23, 12.81, 13.76, 22.78 = 14.15


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 7, 2012)

*2H* 4.79, 3.65, 3.48, 4.36, 5.29, 4.39, 6.35, 2.42, 5.33, 3.71, 3.61, 4.75 = *4.34*


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 6.12
( 3.17 ) , 4.53 , 6.65 , 7.79 , 7.11 , 6.10 , 7.77 , 3.87 , 7.21 , 3.74 , 6.45 , ( 8.06 )
*EDIT:* I know, i suck at LL........


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey! Listen here! You guys do NOT suck at LL. Stop saying you do, stop these stupid antics. Listen, we all go at different speeds and some of us are more experienced and some of us have faster fingers and some of us have good recognition, and that's just the way it is. Stop saying you suck at LL. Because that attitude doesn't help it any.

You wanna see my LL?

1. 12.72
2. 13.44
3. 17.75
4. 8.01
5. 11.49
6. 9.78
7. 9.68
8. 10.58
9. 8.64
10. 6.75
11. 8.72
12. 11.59

best time: 6.75
worst time: 17.75

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 9.01 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 10.47 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 10.47 (σ = 1.82)

I am unashamed of these times (Besides the 17. That was just cruel.), and I know that my LL will improve with time.

So please. Do yourself a favor and everyone else a favor by just not saying you suck at LL.

Anywho, very supportive of this idea. Along with the F2L comp, focusing on individual steps is quite important for improvement. In favor of keeping one thread instead of multiple threads.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

^ I think that we're saying we suck at LL compared to our average. Like, I average 18 seconds and I have 9-12 second F2L on average.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^ I think that we're saying we suck at LL compared to our average. Like, I average 18 seconds and I have 9-12 second F2L on average.



I understand that. But the point of this thread is to practice/compete in LL. We all are trying to get faster. Regardless of our averages, we are working on our LLs. Thats the point. However, not every single person needs to point out how they "suck" at LL. Because they don't. They simply need to work at it.

I wouldn't be saying anything if this was it, but every single person always says that they suck. Its just pessimistic.


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> I wouldn't be saying anything if this was it, but every single person always says that they suck. Its just pessimistic.


 
It is kind of natural to be humble.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> I wouldn't be saying anything if this was it, but every single person always says that they suck. Its just pessimistic.


 
Which would you rather have : What people are saying now or people saying "OMG LOOK HOW AMAZING I AM AT MY LL GUYS. YOU CAN'T DO BETTER THAN ME BECAUSE I'M THE BEST"?


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> It is kind of natural to be humble.


 
I don't see olympic athletes run a race and then say "Man I suck at that." I don't see football players get a touchdown and say, "Man I suck at catching." 

Why bother solving if you just say, "Oh I suck so much at this." Thats not an attitude that grants improvement. For my solves I could clearly see what my problems were, I understood what holds me back in a solve. And I'm striving to fix it. Thus getting faster. Thus not doing so bad. And since theres no 100% perfect. Everyone is constantly striving towards that goal.

I just ask that everyone stop having a pity party just because they aren't as fast as feliks. (Obviously not *everyone* is doing this. I'm just generalizing, sorry.) Is this too much to ask?

EDIT: @Jaycee's Ninja: Obviously you are blowing this out of proportion and creating a scenario that doesn't have to be. Thats not the only two options. And you know this. No. I'm not asking people to be cocky. I'm asking for people to not be self-pitying.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, I know those aren't the only two options. I was simply asking a question.



Robocopter87 said:


> Why bother solving if you just say, "Oh I suck so much at this." Thats not an attitude that grants improvement.


 
What if it works for some people? If these people work to get better at something when they tell themselves they're bad at it, who's to say it's a bad attitude?



> I just ask that everyone stop having a pity party just because they aren't as fast as feliks. (Obviously not *everyone* is doing this. I'm just generalizing, sorry.) Is this too much to ask?



See above. Don't apologize for generalizing (and blowing it out of proportion). I did the same and I'm not sorry for it. And most of the people who have mentioned that they think they're bad at LL aren't noobs and Feliks fanboys. Just sayin'. 

Oh, and I'm not trolling BTW. I'm just actually having discussions on the forum tonight. >__>


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, I see your side of the argument. But this attitude obviously doesn't work for everybody. And like I said, I wouldn't say anything if I didn't see it in almost every post.

I didn't really mean specifically Felik's. I see people like Kir getting 4 second averages and I also think my LL sucks. But I don't say it in thread, I understand that Kir has obviously done more cubing, that kir is obviously faster at recognizing and performing algs. But I don't say it in thread that I suck in comparison. (Even though I just did)

So yeah. I really am not asking much. I'm just trying to put an end to the nonsensical comments about sucking. 

Now, I understand that it works for some people, and if thats the case, then by all means they may. I respect that. Thats fine with me.

Now Jaycee, we ought stop clogging this thread with this discussion.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 3.22, 3.43, 3.52, 3.81, 4.42, 4.41, 4.72, (1.89), (5.10), 3.19, 4.14, 4.60 = 3.95
sux

OH: 13.26, 8.38, 8.25, 13.70, 23.53, 4.99, 8.59, 9.66, 10.28, 7.53, 11.49, 8.35 = 9.95
lol 6th scramble was nice

BLD: 10.93, 13.20, 10.83, (DNF(15.66)), 16.57, 12.50, (10.83), 20.79, 12.86, 18.09, 15.44, 19.91 = 15.11
would be easier if my edge buffer were on the U layer. I was solving corners with comms and then edges with ell or eo/ep. Last scramble, I did it "pseudo" and solved it off by U' and fixed that at the end. interesting event.


----------



## szatan (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: *5.12*
4.44 ; 3.81 ; 6.28 ; 5.83 ; 6.44 ; 5.59 ; 6.58 ; 2.02 ; 5.71 ; 3.02 ; 4.91 ; 5.15

OH: *9.57*
15.00 ; 12.88 ; 8.13 ; 7.13 ; 10.80 ; 8.05 ; 11.16 ; 6.65 ; 12.59 ; 8.06 ; 8.69 ; 8.16

BLD: *1:36.48*
42.71 ; 46.50 ; 46.03 ; 51.19 ; DNF ; 25.84 ; 55.21 ; 56.13 ; 32.65 ; 46.91 ; 29.38 ; 2:19.63


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2012)

Still no answer to my question, what if I use partial edge control (so always 2+ edges oriented)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Still no answer to my question, what if I use partial edge control (so always 2+ edges oriented)



That obviously doesn't matter. You solve the cube from the scrambled state, who cares how you solve.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 8.54, 6.68, (9.40), 7.03, 7.49, 7.00, 6.92, 6.88, 7.10, (4.96), 8.62, 5.53= 7.18
Ugh. Really shows how bad my LL is. Need to start learning full OLL and better PLL recognition.

P.S. Agreed with keeping this all on one thread. Too many threads will flood the forum. Check the "Racing to sub x" topics for an idea on how to keep it all in one thread.


----------



## Jai (Jan 7, 2012)

OH: (7.21), 6.78, 6.51, 4.49, 7.13, (3.89), 6.18, 4.44, 5.04, 4.52, 5.94, 5.41 = 5.64
Should've warmed up a bit more, but whatever.

EDIT:
2H: 3.66, 3.00, 3.94, 4.50, 3.44, 4.16, (4.68), 2.51, 4.11, (2.31), 4.35, 3.53 = 3.72


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 7, 2012)

we are allowed inspection ？

2H:3.01
2.85, 2.44, 2.30, 3.24, 5.92, 3.39, 3.76, 1.77, 2.97, 2.17, 3.45, 3.56


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

AnsonL said:


> we are allowed inspection ？


 


ThomasJE said:


> 3. A 15 second inspection time may be used for 2H and OH.


 
Read thread please


----------



## chris w (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: 4.20, 3.82, 3.31, 5.01, 6.14, 4.49, 5.25, (1.53), 3.12, (7.37), 4.35, 6.90 = 4.66
OH: 12.27, 12.40, 12.49, (14.10), 10.94, 6.80, 10.40, 6.99, 8.90, 8.47, 10.27, (6.72) = 9.99
first time touching a cube today, so no warm-up = epic bad


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> By the way : I use partial edge control, so I always have some edges oriented. However, just from the first scramble, I had to 2-look it since I didn't know the case. So what if we use partial edge control? Too bad?


 
The objective is just to solve the last layer. So I'm afraid it's too bad.



theZcuber said:


> Still no answer to my question, what if I use partial edge control (so always 2+ edges oriented)



Sorry, wasn't online.

Also, most people wanted the competition in one thread, so I will PM a moderator to get the name changed soon.

EDIT: The name has now been changed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Also, most people wanted the competition in one thread, so I will PM a moderator to get it changed soon.


Title changed. 

For next time, just click "Report Post" below the first post in the thread and it will be done quickly if a mod is online. It's better than sending a PM to a mod since you might have to wait for he/she to be online, whereas if you report it, the first mod to see the report should take care of it.


----------



## otsyke (Jan 7, 2012)

so WCA regulations means that i can inspect for 15 seconds and rotate the cube before starting the timer?

2H: 5.34, 4.67, 3.81, 5.92, 5.55, 6.08, 5.20, 2.27, 5.37, 4.22, 6.31, 7.91 =* 5.25*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Title changed.
> 
> For next time, just click "Report Post" below the first post in the thread and it will be done quickly if a mod is online. It's better than sending a PM to a mod since you might to wait for he/she to be online, whereas if you report it, the first mod to see the report should take care of it.



Thanks.



otsyke said:


> so WCA regulations means that i can inspect for 15 seconds and rotate the cube before starting the timer?


 
Yes, you can. I decided to include the inspection so there would be faster times.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 7, 2012)

TH:
*Average: 3,43*
01.: 3,40
02.: 3,36
03.: 4,03
04.: 3,73
05.4,12)
06.: 3,82
07.: 2,99
08.2,41) // PLL-Skip
09.: 3,80
10.: 2,42
11.: 3,87
12.: 2,94


----------



## jorgeskm (Jan 7, 2012)

*3x3:* 4.75, 3.92, 4.00, 5.10, 4.99, 4.96, 4.95, 2.25, 4.09, 3.15, 3.87, 3.96 = 4.26
*OH:* 11.95, 12.96, 11.04, 11.62, 11.30, 9.18, 11.68, 7.53, 12.66, 8.27, 9.19, 10.66 = 10.76


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like this thread. LL is my weakness.

2H: 3.71
4.09, 4.51, 2.66, 3.36, 4.09, 3.31, 4.31, 2.17, 4.46, 3.11, 3.99, 3.67


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 7, 2012)

2H
13.81, 9.41, (14.54), 12.50, 11.03, 9.44, 13.28, (7.35), 10.21, 7.91, 12.31, 12.	8.42 = 10.83


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2012)

My Ao12: 12.23
(16.51) 13.98 15.70 11.46 11.68 12.20 13.92 (9.31) 10.98 9.57 9.37 13.46

Expecting a time like this, with 4LLL.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 1
*Two handed*
Average: 6.76
(7.93) 7.71 4.50 6.70 7.84 6.59 7.40 7.60 6.15 (4.09) 5.71 7.43


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 1
2H
*Average: 5.60*


Spoiler



6.43 3.87 6.24 5.18 (7.08) 6.06 6.28 (1.72) 5.08 5.02 4.88 6.96

Mean: 5.40
Best Time: 1.72
Median: 5.62
Worst Time: 7.08
Standard deviation: 1.43


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

*2H Average: 8.98*

8.98, 7.85, 7.65, 11.08, 10.52, 7.39, 7.87, 10.20, 8.97, (6.01), 9.29, (12.26)

Could have been faster, my cube doesn't like me today


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 7, 2012)

*2H Ao12:7.00*

6.77, 6.46, 7.08, 6.44, 7.33, 7.22, 7.43, 5.96, 8.30, 4.16 (yay, anti sune and hperm ), 8.65, 7.06

I average 21-23ish, is this okay for me?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 7, 2012)

hic2482w said:


> *2H Ao12:7.00*
> 
> 6.77, 6.46, 7.08, 6.44, 7.33, 7.22, 7.43, 5.96, 8.30, 4.16 (yay, anti sune and hperm ), 8.65, 7.06
> 
> I average 21-23ish, is this okay for me?


 
I would say so, my LL average was 12.23, and I average just lower than around the 40's, so i would say that is good. But I'm not the best at F2L. Doing rubikmaster's F2L competition as well would give a good indication as where you need to improve.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 7, 2012)

2H: Average: 5.26



Spoiler



4.77, 5.13, 5.89, 4.95, 4.27, 5.28, 5.92, 2.48, 5.36, 5.57, 5.49, 6.00

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.48
worst time: 6.00
current avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.51)

Im not too good at LL, Perfer LSE..


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 1 2H Average: 17.55

Best Time: 13.23
Worst Time: 22.44

Times: 21.15 15.93 16.67 16.25 17.84 20.84 13.56 16.96 18.64 (13.23) (22.44) 17.64


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 1

2H 4.68, 4.16, 3.28, 4.30, 4.86, 4.43, (5.80), (2.53), 4.13, 2.96, 4.61, 3.84 = 4.13

‎​​​OH 9.72, (14.97), 14.75, 11.33, 10.94, 9.52, 11.40, 10.96, 10.65, 12.63, 11.96, (8.34) = 11.39

My OH LL suck


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of a couple of things:
1) An overall leaderboard, like the weekly competition. However, I would need the participation points for 3x3x3, 3x3x3 OH, and 3x3x3 BLD. I think 3x3x3 is 3pts, but I don't know OH and BLD points. EDIT: I found them, but I don't think they would work here.
2) Two rounds in a week. There has been quite a few competitors, and waiting a week for scrambles may make some people lose interest. But having two rounds in a week may rush things.

Let me know what you think about these.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2012)

round 1 - 2h

1. L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R' B L U2 B' L U2 R' (4.93)
2. L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R U R2 B2 R B' U' B' R' U' (4.55)
3. B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L F R' U2 R F' L' (3.69)
4. R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 U' F2 L' F L2 F' L F2 R2 (4.34)
5. D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R F' L B2 U2 L' F R (4.83)
6. F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' L F2 R2 F' R' F R2 F2 L' (6.96)
7. L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L' B R' B R' L2 F2 L' U' (5.28)
8. U2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L' B U' B' U B' L (2.36) pll skip :3
9. F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R' F' R F U' F L' F L' (4.27)
10. B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 L' U2 L U L' U L (3.47)
11. L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 U B' R' B R2 F' R F' L2 (5.72)
12. F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L F' L' D' U2 L' U2 L' (4.40)
average - 4.55


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 8, 2012)

2H round 1

4.94, 4.08, (3.44), 4.98, 6.53, 4.09, 7.51+, 4.87, 9.21, 3.63, 4.73, (DNF(6.21)) = 5.46

The DNF was a POP
This would have been better, had I not had the +2 and DNF (average would have been 4.95)
I average 17-18, so I assume this is decent.


----------



## BrianH (Jan 8, 2012)

2H: 4.96 4.38 5.25 5.53 (6.29) 4.65 4.47 (2.25) 5.06 3.24 4.33 5.76 => 4.76
OH: 12.05 12.02 11.78 10.71 13.18 7.58 (14.21) (2.01 Pll skipe ) 8.87 13.38 13.54 12.32 =>11.54


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm thinking of a couple of things:
> 1) An overall leaderboard, like the weekly competition. However, I would need the participation points for 3x3x3, 3x3x3 OH, and 3x3x3 BLD. I think 3x3x3 is 3pts, but I don't know OH and BLD points. EDIT: I found them, but I don't think they would work here.
> 2) Two rounds in a week. There has been quite a few competitors, and waiting a week for scrambles may make some people lose interest. But having two rounds in a week may rush things.
> 
> Let me know what you think about these.


 
1) I don't really think it's needed here.
2) Definitely. :tu


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 1) I don't really think it's needed here.
> 2) Definitely. :tu



I'm thinking of the points formula being this:
Participation points for the event + competitors you beat
Participation points:
2H: 5
OH: 10
BLD: 25
They are about the ratio for the top spots now.

If more people approve of 2 rounds in a week, a new round may start this Wednesday.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you should keep the different rounds seperate, because no one really wants to do BLD or OH for the sake of ranking.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I think you should keep the different rounds seperate, because no one really wants to do BLD or OH for the sake of ranking.


 
Only 2 people have done BLD, so I will probably stop that event unless the popularity of that booms suddenly. OH has only 7 people, so that maybe stopped in a couple of weeks unless more people do it. 2H has 32 people already, so there is a massive contrast. Another idea is that I reduce OH and BLD to Ao5 to encourage more people to do them events, while keeping the main event as Ao12. If people could add their opinion, that would really help.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 8, 2012)

2h avg - 4.53
4.10, 4.98, 4.84, 5.76, 4.76, 5.16, 5.28, 2.48, 5.23, 2.82, 3.81, 4.36
I took a long break (a few months) and started cubing again this hour  not too bad but could be better

OH - 9.92 
12.03, 8.73, 11.66, 9.05, 10.99, 8.09, 7.76, 11.55, 9.92, 9.87, 11.58, 6.40


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 8, 2012)

2H Avg. 8.65

1. (6.62) 
2. (12.92) 
3. 8.99 
4. 9.33 
5. 6.81 
6. 7.54 
7. 8.28 
8. 9.22 
9. 8.83
10. 7.05 
11. 11.38 
12. 9.07 

Drives me crazy that there are people who can solve the entire thing as fast as I do the last layer :fp

Still, I'm excited to join the race and improve my times, thanks for creating the competition.  

My vote is we have this was twice a week. Force me to practice more. haha.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 8, 2012)

2h= 6.48
7.07, 5.88, 6.15, (7.86), 6.98, 6.51, 7.70, (3.51), 4.07, 5.91, 7.71, 6.86

comments- now I know that last layer is where I need to improve! I'm in the 15-16 range.


----------



## whauk (Jan 8, 2012)

OH: 5.70, 6.11, 5.59, 5.73, 5.66, 1.34, 6.80, 4.43, 5.25, 4.46, 4.93, 3.72
5.16 avg12
1.34 was ZBLL


----------



## FLYCUBE (Jan 11, 2012)

:fpi think my LL sucks compared to my f2l alot
i average high 12 to high 13
my f2l is like mid 7 to mid 8 
my LL is like mid 4 to low 5
maybe 0 - 0.7 other etc. stuff like recognition of OLL
??
i should practice this alot


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 11, 2012)

What is considered a good LL average? Or good LL/F2L ratio? I see a lot of people saying they're bad at LL and getting it Sub-5. Feliks Zemdegs in his Sub-7,5 Ao12 had an LL average of 3,1 so 4 seconds shouldn't be considered bad (as long as You're not Sub-10).


----------



## Selkie (Jan 11, 2012)

I am up for this, my LL is quite shocking. I have used full OLL and PLL since March last year and my LL still averages 7-8 seconds and my overall average (Ao100) is about 19.1-19.3.

I will do the current round when I get home from work unless a new round is posted prior. And my vote would be for bi weekly.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy ****, I didn't realise my LL was so slow. (sup-10s were silly mistakes)

2H: 10.24, 5.93, 5.12, 7.44, 6.28, 11.44, 8.22, 7.40, 6.12, 6.12, 7.29, 6.16 = 7.12

EDIT: actually I guess that is a 3rd of my solve time. man-alive, I need to get faster.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm thinking of a couple of things:
> 1) An overall leaderboard, like the weekly competition. However, I would need the participation points for 3x3x3, 3x3x3 OH, and 3x3x3 BLD. I think 3x3x3 is 3pts, but I don't know OH and BLD points. EDIT: I found them, but I don't think they would work here.
> 2) Two rounds in a week. There has been quite a few competitors, and waiting a week for scrambles may make some people lose interest. But having two rounds in a week may rush things.
> 
> Let me know what you think about these.


 


Jaycee said:


> 1) I don't really think it's needed here.
> 2) Definitely. :tu


 


immortalchaos29 said:


> My vote is we have this was twice a week. Force me to practice more. haha.


 


Selkie said:


> And my vote would be for bi weekly.



OK, this round will end later today (probably in an hour or so. I will double check all results now, as well as adding new results that have just come in. If you will do the competition, but won't be able to do it before the round ends, let me know through a post so I know to add your results. Good luck!

Have checked all answers, if you edit your post with more results, please let me know through a post.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 11, 2012)

Put me up on 2H, Average 5.69. I lost all the times but I remember the average...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2012)

*Round 1 Results*

Here are the results for Round 1:

2H
1	-	Kirjava	-	2.99
2	-	AnsonL	-	3.01
3	-	Ezy Ryder	-	3.43
4	-	amostay2004	-	3.71
5	-	Jai	-	3.72
6	-	Sa967St	-	3.77
7	-	emolover	-	3.88
8	-	That70sShowDude	-	3.92
9	-	aronpm	-	3.95
10	-	Andri Maulana	-	4.13
11	-	jorgeskm	-	4.26
12	-	AustinReed	-	4.34
13	-	pwnAge	-	4.53
14	-	ottozing	-	4.55
15	-	chris w	-	4.66
16	-	Jaycee	-	4.70
17	-	BrianH	-	4.76
18	-	oranjules	-	4.84
19	-	szatan	-	5.12
20	-	otsyke	-	5.25
21	-	PandaCuber	-	5.26
22	-	chrissyD	-	5.31
23	-	TheChriskage	-	5.46
24	-	Brest	-	5.60
25	-	AndersB	-	5.69
26	-	Krag	-	5.79
27	-	GlowingSausage	-	6.12
28	-	CUB3R01	-	6.48
29	-	rubikmaster	-	6.76
30	-	hic2482w	-	7.00
31	-	Yuxuibbs	-	7.02
32	-	Godmill	-	7.12
33	-	Andreaillest	-	7.18
34	-	immortalchaos29	-	8.65
35	-	Alcuber	-	8.98
36	-	Robocopter87	-	10.47
37	-	Cubenovice	-	10.83
38	-	ThomasJE	-	12.23
39	-	DaveyCow	-	17.55

OH:
1	-	whauk	-	5.16
2	-	Jai	-	5.64
3	-	szatan	-	9.57
4	-	aronpm	-	9.95
5	-	chris w	-	9.99
6	-	jorgeskm	-	10.76
7	-	Andri Maulana	-	11.39
8	-	BrianH	-	11.54
9	-	Yuxuibbs	-	14.15

BLD:
1	-	aronpm	-	15.11
2	-	szatan	-	96.48

Overall points - Formula: (Participation points for a round + number of competitors you beat in the round) for all rounds
Participation points:
2H - 5
OH - 10
BLD - 15

1	-	aronpm	-	68
2	-	szatan	-	58
3	-	Jai	-	57
4	-	jorgeskm	-	47
5	-	Andri Maulana	-	47
6	-	chris w	-	44
7	-	Kirjava	-	43
8	-	AnsonL	-	42
9	-	Ezy Ryder	-	41
10	-	amostay2004	-	40
11	-	BrianH	-	39
12	-	Sa967St	-	38
13	-	emolover	-	37
14	-	That70sShowDude	-	36
15	-	AustinReed	-	32
16	-	pwnAge	-	31
17	-	ottozing	-	30
18	-	Jaycee	-	28
19	-	oranjules	-	26
20	-	Yuxuibbs	-	24
21	-	otsyke	-	24
22	-	PandaCuber	-	23
23	-	chrissyD	-	22
24	-	TheChriskage	-	21
25	-	Brest	-	20
26	-	AndersB	-	19
27	-	whauk	-	18
28	-	Krag	-	18
29	-	GlowingSausage	-	17
30	-	CUB3R01	-	16
31	-	rubikmaster	-	15
32	-	hic2482w	-	14
33	-	Godmill	-	12
34	-	Andreaillest	-	11
35	-	immortalchaos29	-	10
36	-	Alcuber	-	9
37	-	Robocopter87	-	8
38	-	Cubenovice	-	7
39	-	ThomasJE	-	6
40	-	DaveyCow	-	5

Congrats to Kirjava for winning 2H, whauk for winning OH and aronpm for winning BLD and the overall league.

Scrambles for round 2 will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 11, 2012)

*Round 2 Scrambles*

Here are the scrambles for Round 2; remember to scramble with your last layer colour as the U face:

2H
1) R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 R' U B U' B' R F2 R2
2) L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R D2 R B F2 L' B' F2 L2
3) U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F L2 B L' B' L' F L2
4) D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R F' U' F U R' B2 R2
5) L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U L2 U L2 U' F
6) U B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B2 D F' L F D' B2 R
7) B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R F D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L'
8) L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' F D F' D' R F2
9) F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F R2 F' U2 L' B' L U2
10) B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 D U' L U2 L D' L2 U2 F' L' F U'
11) L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R D2 R' B2 F' L B2 F L2
12) L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U

OH:
1) F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U B' R F' R B U2 F'
2) F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' B2 R' U2 L2 B L' B' L2
3) U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R' U B' D2 L' F2 D' B' L
4) B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D' B' D2 F L' B' L' F L2
5) U2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L' U L F' L' F U' L'
6) U L2 D R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L F L' U L F' L'
7) L2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L U L2 F2 L F' U' F' L'
8) R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U L' F' D' F D L' U F2
9) U F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 F L' U' L U F' R2 F2
10) D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 F R B U B' U R' U2 F'
11) R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D U' R' D' L2 D R
12) B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L' F' L2 F L U2

BLD:
1) D F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U F2 U' F' U R U' R' F'
2) U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L F U F' U2 R2 U R2 L'
3) L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 F' R F' U F R' F'
4) F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 F' R F2 R' F R2 B2
5) D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L B D' B' R' B R' D L
6) U' B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D B' R B2 R' B' L2 U' F2
7) F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L' B L2 B' L'
8) D' B2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F' D' B2 D F
9) R2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U'
10) B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B' L B' U2 B' L' B' L2
11) B2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 D F2 D2 L' U2 F U' R U' R' F' L'
12) U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L F' D' F D R2 L' F2

If not enough people do BLD, I will stop that event, to let you know.

EDIT: Round 2 is closed. For the results, click here.
For the Round 3 scrambles, click here.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 11, 2012)

2H
3.90, 3.19, 3.08, 3.65, 3.19, 3.41, 3.53, (2.95), 4.02, (4.14), 3.60, 3.76 => 3.53

BLD
15.11, 36.14, 13.81, 15.70, 32.84+, 19.93, (DNF(29.93)), (10.39), 30.37, 39.03+, 24.11, 16.81 => 24.39


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 11, 2012)

2H Avg12: *4.83* (σ = 0.64)



Spoiler



4.41, 5.74, 6.12, 4.20, 4.03, 6.11, 4.30, 5.15, 4.80, 4.49, 4.59, 4.49

best time: 4.03
worst time: 6.12

Im starting to get a lot better at predicting cases. Yay, sub 5.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2012)

1.83, 3.09, 3.70, 2.70, 2.67, 3.46, 3.19, 2.92, 3.25, 3.42, 2.90, 2.99 => 3.06 avg12


----------



## Selkie (Jan 11, 2012)

2H: 6.09 = 6.43, 4.87, 6.52, 5.99, 5.78, 8.55, 5.02, 4.83, 5.99, 6.87, 6.49, 6.95
comment: Was looking surprising till I started trying to push it too fast at the end and started locking up. Better than I expected from old wrinkly hands 

OH: TBA
comment: ...




Kirjava said:


> 1.83, 3.09, 3.70, 2.70, 2.67, 3.46, 3.19, 2.92, 3.25, 3.42, 2.90, 2.99 => 3.06 avg12


:tu Kir, I need to get me some of that OLLCP


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 11, 2012)

4.98, 4.97, 3.96, 6.11, (3.93), 5.24, 4.89, 5.29, 5.42, 5.39, (7.17), 6.13 = 5.24

awful ... again.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2012)

Ave of 5: 5.32
6.84, 5.23, (6.95), 5.41, (2.04), 3.42, 4.63, 4.98, 5.43, 4.80, 6.32, 6.21

As expected, my half OLL knowledge is killing me. Huzzah for ZBLL knowledge though! (2.04)


----------



## chris w (Jan 11, 2012)

2H: 4.43, 4.00, 3.41, (3.02), 4.35, 3.72, 3.58, 3.53, 3.44, (4.65), 3.29, 3.63 = 3.74
OH: 7.12, 7.89, 6.61, 10.68, 8.67, 9.74, 11.02, 7.31, 9.26, (11.14), (4.00), 7.88 = 8.62
4 J perms in OH was nice


----------



## Brest (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 2 - 2H
*Average: 5.69*


Spoiler



5.62 5.02 5.44 4.64 6.36 6.22 (8.71) 5.36 5.70 7.51 4.99 (4.28)

Mean: 5.82
Best Time: 4.28
Median: 5.53
Worst Time: 8.71
Standard deviation: 1.20


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2012)

2H: 4.13
4.66, 4.11, 4.27, 4.37, 3.79, 4.17, 4.03, 3.91, 4.18, 3.90, 3.84, 4.54
Ugh bad times.

OH: 9.17
6.80, 14.47, 12.19, 7.75, 7.45, 11.29, 10.07, 9.21, 16.28, 9.61, 2.94, 9.08
Better then I thought it would have been. LOL 3-cycle 11th solve.

BLD: 49.75
44.23+[20.26], 43.16[20.73], DNF(1:03.96)[44.51], 32.65[23.42], 1:01.10[40.67], 37.97[17.08], 36.78[23.77], 25.64[16.96], 57.79[43.60], 1:03.61[39.15], 1:02.65[43.94], 57.56[42.40]


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 12, 2012)

2H:
times (reset, import):
3.56, (2.89), (4.69), 3.56, 3.70, 3.72, 3.22, 3.95, 4.02, 3.52, 4.61, 3.42 = 3.73

OH:
times (reset, import):
5.92, 7.67, 8.84, 8.89, 7.09, 6.80, 7.71, 5.74, (10.89), 8.85, (5.59), 5.93 = 7.34


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: Avg. 8.69

1. 8.92 
2. 7.98 
3. 7.30 
4. 10.35 
5. (DNF(9.42)) 
6. 8.36 
7. (5.97) 
8. 9.15 
9. 7.73
10. 9.21 
11. 8.60 
12. 9.26 

Getting used to a new cube. Hope to be sub 8 next week for sure.


----------



## Czery (Jan 12, 2012)

2H 7.19, (4.78), 5.80, (8.19), 6.19, 5.64, 4.82, 5.68, 7.27, 8.18, 6.70, 6.39 ==> 6.39 (σ = 0.98)


----------



## Mikel (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 2 
2H
7.88, (7.22), (8.90), 7.61, 8.09, 8.88, 7.68, 7.81, 8.52, 8.46, 7.83, 8.11

*avg= 8.09*


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: (2.00), 3.24, 3.58, (6.10), 4.41, 3.87, 4.15, 3.87, 3.62, 5.11, 4.25, 4.85 = 4.10
first solve was 22ll
OH: 7.43, 11.93, 8.95, 9.79, 9.08, 8.49, 8.82, 9.96, (15.90), 9.63, (3.18), 7.60 = 9.17
eleventh solve was 3cycle
BLD: 15.24, 18.64, 18.07, 12.82, (DNF(19.13)), 13.48, 14.13, (4.57), 22.39, 32.00, 17.73, 26.60 = 19.11
eighth solve was super easy LOL


----------



## emolover (Jan 12, 2012)

@ aronpm

Do use an actual blind method for this? I just memorized the flips and what PLL it makes.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 12, 2012)

2H AVG:
3.43, 4.68, 5.74, 6.22, 4.33, 4.42, 8.24, 5.08, 4.85, 4.05, 5.50, 4.47 = 4.93

OH AVG: 
10.62, 8.46, 10.67, 9.61, 7.45, 7.98, 10.33, 8.89, 10.09, 10.83, 7.37, 8.57 = 9.27

I edited my original post with my oh results i think before you made the results table so if you could add those it would be great



pwnAge said:


> 2h avg - 4.53
> 4.10, 4.98, 4.84, 5.76, 4.76, 5.16, 5.28, 2.48, 5.23, 2.82, 3.81, 4.36
> I took a long break (a few months) and started cubing again this hour  not too bad but could be better
> 
> ...



Here it is the OH


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> @ aronpm
> 
> Do use an actual blind method for this? I just memorized the flips and what PLL it makes.


 
Some times I use a commutator to solve corners, but some cases which are harder (ie 2 cycles with flips) I do something like what you said. For edges I usually just use edge flips and then EPLL. If the PLL is something like adjacent corner swap and O perm (I think that's an A perm), I might try doing a rotation to solve a different corner and memorise again, because I can't recognise PLL when pieces are flipped.

If I used UF buffer for BLD, I would definitely use that. I could memorize by conjugating execution with F2, so I might try that next time (if there is a next time)


----------



## JasonK (Jan 12, 2012)

2H:

4.35, 4.60, 4.44, (5.89), 5.43, 4.06, 4.92, 4.37, (3.98), 4.17, 4.33, 4.76 = *4.54*


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2012)

2H
1) R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 R' U B U' B' R F2 R2 5.09
2) L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R D2 R B F2 L' B' F2 L2 3.71
3) U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F L2 B L' B' L' F L2 7.47
4) D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R F' U' F U R' B2 R2 4.52
5) L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U L2 U L2 U' F 4.34
6) U B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B2 D F' L F D' B2 R 6.55
7) B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R F D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L' 4.44
8) L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' F D F' D' R F2 4.15
9) F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F R2 F' U2 L' B' L U2 5.15
10) B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 D U' L U2 L D' L2 U2 F' L' F U' 5.15
11) L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R D2 R' B2 F' L B2 F L2 5.16
12) L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U 5.99

average - 4.95


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 2:
TH:
*Average: 3,51*
01.: 3,36
02.3,06)
03.: 3,87
04.: 3,13
05.: 3,39
06.: 3,62
07.: 3,59
08.: 3,49
09.: 3,91
10.: 3,45
11.: 3,32
12.4,40)


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: 6.80, 4.96, 5.94, 4.88, 6.41, 5.88, 5.79, 6.29, 6.96, 6.57, 6.06, 6.70 = *6.14*

Yay, 1s better than yesterday, I guess that's the difference between being warmed up and not.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 12, 2012)

2H: 5.36, 3.46, 4.08, (3.41), 4.43, 3.84, 3.80, 3.69, 4.97, 3.90, 3.55, (5.61)= 4.11 I suck at Last Layer -_-


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 12, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> 2H AVG:
> 3.43, 4.68, 5.74, 6.22, 4.33, 4.42, 8.24, 5.08, 4.85, 4.05, 5.50, 4.47 = 4.93
> 
> OH AVG:
> ...


 
I'm terribly sorry, I have checked the times that the round closed and the time you edited your results, and you edited after the round had closed, so I'm afraid I can't accept your times. You edited at 9.57 PM GMT, and the round closed a couple of hours before. You would have come third in OH, and would have earned an extra 16 overall points, putting you joint 4th overall. Unlucky, but I'm afraid rules are rules, and would probably have had complaints if I accepted a late entry.


----------



## otsyke (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 2
2H: 4.92



Spoiler



Fridrich - LL trainer
Jan 12, 2012 8:44:20 PM - 8:47:49 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 0.44
Best Time: 4.13
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 4.68
6-10 - (4.13) (5.36) 4.36 5.08 4.60

Best average of 12: 4.92
1-12 - 4.76 4.33 4.68 5.31 (DNF) (4.13) 5.36 4.36 5.08 4.60 5.28 5.41

1. 4.76 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 R' U B U' B' R F2 R2
2. 4.33 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R D2 R B F2 L' B' F2 L2
3. 4.68 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F L2 B L' B' L' F L2
4. 5.31 D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R F' U' F U R' B2 R2
5. DNF L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U L2 U L2 U' F
6. 4.13 U B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B2 D F' L F D' B2 R
7. 5.36 B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R F D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L'
8. 4.36 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' F D F' D' R F2
9. 5.08 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F R2 F' U2 L' B' L U2
10. 4.60 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 D U' L U2 L D' L2 U2 F' L' F U'
11. 5.28 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R D2 R' B2 F' L B2 F L2
12. 5.41 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 12, 2012)

Whauk's result was OH and you put it under 2H in the results.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 12, 2012)

ROUND 2

2H: 5.46
4.88, 5.36, 6.13, 5.99, 5.20, 4.99, 5.21, 4.93, 5.92, 5.14, 5.75, 6.23
Comment: Nice consistency!

OH: 12.06
9.76, 10.54, 7.94, 12.45, 13.55, 12.71, 15.42, 11.57, 15.62, 18.14, 8.84, 10.11
Comment: Okay.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm terribly sorry, I have checked the times that the round closed and the time you edited your results, and you edited after the round had closed, so I'm afraid I can't accept your times. You edited at 9.57 PM GMT, and the round closed a couple of hours before. You would have come third in OH, and would have earned an extra 16 overall points, putting you joint 4th overall. Unlucky, but I'm afraid rules are rules, and would probably have had complaints if I accepted a late entry.



I understand i wasnt expecting it to count anyway, at least i submitted it early this round.


----------



## Jai (Jan 13, 2012)

2H: 3.40, 4.14, 4.12, 3.54, 4.21, 4.48, 3.51, (5.80), 4.37, (3.21), 3.57, 3.56 = 3.89
OH: 4.50, 6.39, 5.09, 5.97, 5.82, 5.75, 5.84, 4.70, (6.44), 5.81, (1.78), 4.46 = 5.43


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 13, 2012)

*Round 2 2H Ao12:6.81*

7.86, 6.43, (9.03), 8.59, (6.06), 8.00, 6.18, 8.21, 7.16, 7.31, 8.38

huh. this felt worse than round 1, but it turned out i got .19 better


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2012)

*BLD LL:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 15.67, 36.02, 14.20 = *DNF*

_Comment: I originally had 3.19, DNF, DNF, 4.74, 11.44, 5.81, 7.55, 3.08, DNS, DNS, DNS, then Aron informed me that memo is included. _


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 2

TwoHand 4.19, 4.22, 4.30, (4.00), 5.16, 5.00, 4.56, 4.66, 4.38, 4.59, (6.15), 4.63 = 4.57

OneHand 8.36, 10.53, (8.25), 14.53, 13.84, 10.97, 11.83, 9.80, 10.52, (15.27), 11.75, 12.86 = 11.50


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 13, 2012)

My first attempt at this:

2H Avg 6.41 Std Dev 1.16
5.89, 5.90, 5.61, 6.90, 8.80, 6.78, 7.08, 4.30, 7.16, 5.42, 5.46, 7.60


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Whauk's result was OH and you put it under 2H in the results.


 
Sorry, has now been fixed. I thought a time like that must have been 2H, it turns out that he won OH!


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

2H:

Average of 12: 7.00



Spoiler



1. 5.92 
2. 6.20 
3. 8.73 
4. 9.63 
5. 5.96 
6. 8.05 
7. 8.72 
8. 7.72 
9. 5.68 
10. 6.64 
11. 6.40 
12. 4.52


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 2 - My results:
Ao12: 12.95
14.51 13.89 (11.07) 12.82 12.65 11.81 13.60 12.40 11.29 (16.46) 13.21 13.32

Reasonable.


----------



## Forte (Jan 13, 2012)

2H:
4.24 = 4.69, 4.29, 3.38, 3.88, 4.21, (6.06), (2.95), 4.46, 4.84, 4.16, 4.39, 4.06
shud def more tps
7(?) were OLLCP B)


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 14, 2012)

2H - 11.31, 11.17, 11.95, 9.18, 7.96, 15.76, 11.31, 9.24, 10.20, 9.63, 13.02, 10.69 == *10.77*

Alright run. Thinking about starting the 1 Look OLL haul.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 14, 2012)

2H: 4.22, 3.13, 3.38, 3.50, 3.44, 3.69, 4.16, 3.60, (4.97), (2.85), 3.50, 3.83 = 3.65
OH: 5.42, 8.20, 5.60, 7.07, 7.28, 6.21, 6.51, 6.05, (11.66), 9.71, (1.81), 4.48 = 6.65


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 2 
2H

Average of 12: 4.33
4.40 5.73 3.38 4.08 (3.17) 5.27 5.21 4.13 3.82 (5.96) 3.54 3.72 

So many terrible fails :c


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 14, 2012)

*2H: Average: 9.16*

7.50, (10.72), 10.00, 8.40, 8.29, 9.44, (5.99), 10.72, 10.72, 7.56, 8.78, 10.19

Fail, but at least consistant
3 10.72s :O


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 2
*Average: 7.56*
6.95 (6.23) 6.81 6.79 6.43 8.29 (9.40) 8.28 7.51 7.71 8.56 8.31
Very bad average for me.I usually average sub-7 for Last Layer.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 14, 2012)

2H
1) R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 R' U B U' B' R F2 R2 - 4.79
2) L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R D2 R B F2 L' B' F2 L2 - 5.99
3) U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F L2 B L' B' L' F L2 - 3.68
4) D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R F' U' F U R' B2 R2 - 4.97
5) L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' U L2 U L2 U' F - 4.72
6) U B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B2 D F' L F D' B2 R - 4.27
7) B2 L2 D R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R F D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L' - 5.50
8) L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' F D F' D' R F2 - 3.22
9) F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F R2 F' U2 L' B' L U2 - 6.18 (wow ew)
10) B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 D U' L U2 L D' L2 U2 F' L' F U' - 5.55
11) L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U' R D2 R' B2 F' L B2 F L2 - 4.99
12) L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U - 3.55

Average: 4.80


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

4.99, 4.40, 4.65, (4.09), 5.03, 5.01, 4.50, 4.76, (5.80), 5.62, 4.28, 4.40

4.76 Average - 2H.

I'll try to edit in OH results in time...

EDIT : OH

(7.99), 11.56, 11.49, 12.06, 14.77, 15.20, 10.61, 9.51, 12.71, (16.45), 11.74, 12.85

12.25 Average :3


----------



## whauk (Jan 14, 2012)

2H: 2.66, 4.24, 4.68, 3.46, 4.30, 4.59, 4.03, 4.19, 3.84, 4.00, 3.52, 3.81
*avg 4.00*
OH: 3.55, 4.91, 5.07, 5.09, 6.13, 6.66, 4.96, 5.97, 5.97, 5.52, 1.96, 5.98
*avg: 5.32*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

*Round 2 Results*

Here are the results for Round 2; the points are in brackets:

2H:
1	-	Kirjava	-	3.06	(	41	)
2	-	Ezy Ryder	-	3.51	(	40	)
3	-	Sa967St	-	3.53	(	39	)
4	-	Edward_Lin	-	3.65	(	38	)
5	-	zzdanielzz29	-	3.73	(	37	)
6	-	chris w	-	3.74	(	36	)
7	-	Jai	-	3.89	(	35	)
8	-	whauk	-	4.00	(	34	)
9	-	aronpm	-	4.10	(	33	)
10	-	Cuberman	-	4.11	(	32	)
11	-	emlover	-	4.13	(	31	)
12	-	Forte	-	4.24	(	30	)
13	-	Rpotts	-	4.33	(	29	)
14	-	WTF2L?	-	4.54	(	28	)
15	-	Andri Maulana	-	4.57	(	27	)
16	-	Jaycee	-	4.76	(	26	)
17	-	onlyleftname	-	4.80	(	25	)
18	-	PandaCuber	-	4.83	(	24	)
19	-	otsyke	-	4.92	(	23	)
20	-	pwnAge	-	4.93	(	22	)
21	-	ottozing	-	4.95	(	21	)
22	-	chrissyD	-	5.24	(	20	)
23	-	pdilla	-	5.32	(	19	)
24	-	AndersB	-	5.46	(	18	)
25	-	Brest	-	5.69	(	17	)
26	-	Selkie	-	6.09	(	16	)
27	-	Godmill	-	6.14	(	15	)
28	-	Czery	-	6.39	(	14	)
29	-	Casnova	-	6.41	(	13	)
30	-	hic2482w	-	6.81	(	12	)
31	-	cubersmith	-	7.00	(	11	)
32	-	rubikmaster	-	7.56	(	10	)
33	-	Mikel	-	8.09	(	9	)
34	-	immortalchaos29	-	8.69	(	8	)
35	-	Alcuber	-	9.16	(	7	)
36	-	Robocopter87	-	10.77	(	6	)
37	-	ThomasJE	-	12.95	(	5	)

OH:
1	-	whauk	-	5.32	(	20	)
2	-	Jai	-	5.43	(	19	)
3	-	Edward_Lin	-	6.65	(	18	)
4	-	zzdanielzz29	-	7.34	(	17	)
5	-	chris w	-	8.62	(	16	)
6	-	emolover	-	9.17	(	15	)
7	-	aronpm	-	9.17	(	14	)
8	-	pwnAge	-	9.27	(	13	)
9	-	Andri Maulana	-	11.50	(	12	)
10	-	AndersB	-	12.06	(	11	)
11	-	Jaycee	-	12.25	(	10	)

BLD:
1	-	aronpm	-	19.11	(	18	)
2	-	Sa967St	-	24.39	(	17	)
3	-	emolover	-	49.75	(	16	)
4	-	Zane_C	-	DNF	(	15	)

Total points:
1 -	aronpm	-	65
2 -	emolover	-	62
3 -	Sa967St	-	56
4 -	Edward_Lin	-	56
5 -	Jai	-	54
6 -	whauk	-	54
7 -	zzdanielzz29	-	54
8 -	chris w	-	52
9 -	Kirjava	-	41
10 -	Ezy Ryder	-	40
11 -	Andri Maulana	-	39
12 -	Jaycee	-	36
13 -	pwnAge	-	35
14 -	cuberman	-	32
15 -	Forte	-	30
16 -	AndersB	-	29
17 -	Rpotts	-	29
18 -	WTF2L?	-	28
19 -	onlyleftname	-	25
20 -	PandaCuber	-	24
21 -	otsyke	-	23
22 -	ottozing	-	21
23 -	chrissyD	-	20
24 -	pdilla	-	19
25 -	Brest	-	17
26 -	Selkie	-	16
27 -	Godmill	-	15
28 -	Zane_C	-	15
29 -	Czery	-	14
30 -	Casnova	-	13
31 -	hic2482w	-	12
32 -	cubersmith	-	11
33 -	rubikmaster	-	10
34 -	Mikel	-	9
35 -	immortalchaos29	-	8
36 -	Alcuber	-	7
37 -	Robocopter87	-	6
38 -	ThomasJE	-	5

Congratulations to Kirjava for winning 2H, whauk for winning OH and aronpm for winning BLD and the overall league.

The scrambles for round 3 will be up soon.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Congratulations to Jaycee for winning 2H,


 
Oh, I WISH. Kirjava won. xD


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Oh, I WISH. Kirjava won. xD


 
Oh yes... There was a lot of results to check and must have made an error at the end. It has been changed now.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

*Round 3 Scrambles*

Round 3 is now OPEN. Here are the scrambles.

2H:
1) L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U2 L
2) U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R'
3) B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L'
4) U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 U L' F L U' L' F' L'
5) U R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U L' F R' U2 F R F2 L'
6) R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R U L' B2 U L U R'
7) B2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F D' F U' L' F U F' L'
8) L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D' U' L' U F U L'
9) L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U L U' R2 U L' U' B2 U'
10) L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 B R' B U' R2 F' R F' U'
11) U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R U R B2 U F L' F
12) L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 R' F' L' U2 F L' U2 R

OH:
1) B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' B' U2 L' B L B' U2 B' U'
2) L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' B2 L' B R' B R' L2 F2 L' U'
3) U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D B' U L U' L' B'
4) R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R' B2 L' B' L B' R'
5) R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 U' F' U F U'
6) F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' L F L' U2 L' F' L' F2
7) R2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U F L B' L F L U2 L' B'
8) B2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' F' R2 B2 R' U'
9) R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B' R U' R' U R' B
10) L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B R D2 F L2 F2 R U2 F'
11) R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R F R2 F' R'
12) U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B R D R B2 F2 L2 U B'

BLD:
1) L2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F' U2 B F L' B' L2 F2 L'
2) L2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L F L' U F2 R F' R
3) D R2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 U' L' D2 R F' L' F' R F2
4) U' F2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' L D L2 F L U2 F2 D F'
5) F2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 U R2 U2 R2 F L2 U R U' R' L2 F' U2
6) U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L F R U F' U R U2 L'
7) L2 D' B2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' L' F L' D U2 L U2 L
8) L2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B R' B L U2 R' U'
9) L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F L D L' D' F U' L2
10) R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L' D2 F L2 B2 L F U2 R'
11) U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' D U R U' R' D' F' R2
12) U' R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 B' R B R2

Good luck to you all!

EDIT: Round 3 is now CLOSED. For the results, click here.
For the Round 4 scrambles, click here.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 14, 2012)

Do the rounds now end wednesday and saturday? I missed round 2


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 14, 2012)

5.22, 4.34, 4.29, 3.46, (6.16), 4.79, 5.70, 4.70, (3.19), 4.07, 5.06, 4.63 = *4.63*


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

OH: 9.18
11.48, 10.05, 9.74, 8.59, 5.96, 17.67, 10.10, 8.93, 10.88, 7.14, 7.23, 7.66
Consistency

2H: 3.67
3.11, 4.48, 3.42, 6.85, 3.42, 2.83, 3.66, 2.39, 3.84, 3.37, 4.64, 3.97

BLD: 28.84
32.00[17.20], 28.51[20.05], 49.22[31.50], 34.33[18.97], 15.67[6.10], 24.44[16.52], 35.13[22.66], 18.87[6.59], 36.70[21.07], 20.39[11.64], 34.57[19.42], 23.45[7.06]


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 3
Average: 6.83
7.17 5.56 4.98 (4.45) 6.56 5.06 9.03 7.70 5.42 (10.64) 8.84 7.95
Yay,finally a nice average.


----------



## Czery (Jan 14, 2012)

*Round 3 *

Two Handed - *6.18*
8.31, 6.00, (4.18), 5.22, (8.85), 5.12, 7.54, 4.32, 4.55, 8.58, 6.44, 5.73
Got lots of T perms...
Some improvement

One Handed - *19.18*
21.57, 24.07, 30.18, 12.43, 16.14, (38.63), 14.03, 27.97, 16.26, 10.03, (9.76), 19.13
I don't know any specific OH algs... ^^ j perm


----------



## Brest (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3 - 2H
*Average: 5.46*


Spoiler



4.38 (2.71) 5.31 5.24 6.70 5.36 5.72 5.68 (7.39) 5.08 4.42 6.75

Mean: 5.40
Best Time: 2.71
Median: 5.34
Worst Time: 7.39
Standard deviation: 1.19


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2012)

2H:
3.33, 3.23, 3.44, 3.45, 3.75, 4.06, 4.38, 3.55, 3.77, (3.22), 3.98, (4.56) => 3.69

BLD:
23.95, 17.54, 18.35, 22.93, 32.32, (16.75), 17.55, (DNF(20.49)), 29.81, 46.80, 32.09, 29.05 => 27.04


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

2H:
5:00 7:58 4:17 3:91 4:59 4:30 4:31 4:20 3:40 4:94 DNF 4:91 = 5:08 RAAAAAGGGGEEEE

OH:
12:58 16:61 10:25 9:30 11:20 16:07 DNF 12:80 8:57 14:20 14:95 11:61 = 13:83

BLD:
14:08 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF 24:79 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF = DNF (lol)


----------



## Mikel (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3
2H
9.06, 6.03, 6.81, (4.69), (DNF), 5.61, 7.21, 7.11, 4.80, 5.47, 8.16, 7.47
*Average= 6.77*

OH
31.72, 25.15, 13.34, 14.65, 18.47, 26.19, 20.40, 22.41, 15.31, (DNF), 18.56, (12.22)
*Average= 20.62*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> Do the rounds now end wednesday and saturday? I missed round 2


 
Yes, they do. People wanted new scrambles more often, so I changed the rules.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 15, 2012)

*2H Average: 8.07*

9.04, 7.61, 8.63, (3.91), 8.34, 5.20, 6.59, 10.32, 6.90, (10.52), 9.59, 8.52

MUCH better, maybe I'll get sub 8 next time?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3 - Two Handed
Ao12: 11.91
11.78 12.42 10.70 8.06 11.79 14.37 13.65 14.45 (4.90) (22.54) 10.42 11.43

4.90 was OLLE, PLLC AND PLLE skip
22.54 - messed up PLLE, had to do it twice


----------



## Krag (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3 
*2H Average = 5.74*
6.75, 6.48, 5.34, (3.78), 6.80, 4.20, 5.74, 6.26, 4.38, 5.25, 6.25, (7.09)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3:

2H: 
5.23+, 3.07, 3.55, 2.62, 3.95, 4.40, 3.73, 4.55, 3.10, 4.36, 3.11, 4.07 = 3.79


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 3:
2H Avg. 7.28

8.50, (4.02), 4.69, 4.66, 7.38, 6.37, (10.84), 9.18, 7.60, 7.10, 8.74, 8.61

Those 3 consecutive 1LOLLs treated me very nice. This is a GREAT average for me.

BLD Avg. DNF

(DNF), 1:25.28, DNF, 51.29, 1:24.48, DNF, 46.93, DNF, 58.91+, 38.64, 1:09.22, DNF


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 3, 2H, Riley

Average: 5.80

5.14, 5.81, (4.37), 4.51, 7.55, 5.30, 6.34, 4.85, 7.27, 5.47, 5.78, (7.85)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2012)

Would anyone want the BLD average changed from average of 12? Post possible formats if you want them changed. My ideas:
Average of best 5 solves (3 of 5)
Mean of all successful solves (must complete at least x solves, possibly 5)
Average of all successful solves (must complete at least x solves, possibly 5, throwing out best and worst)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

Like a Boss: 4.13 (σ = 0.47)



Spoiler



3.77, 5.04, 4.90, 4.50, 4.23, 4.44, 3.71, 3.85, 3.03, 3.65, 3.62[pll skip], 4.66

Epically sexy lookahead. Predicted one PLL(3.03) Like a boss. Pll skip...Like a boss.


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 16, 2012)

2H: 4.79
4.41, 3.40, 4.39, (3.18), (DNF(7.94)), 4.14, 4.77, 7.04, 5.00, 4.76, 4.35, 5.60

The DNF was a POP..
Otherwise, very nice average


----------



## Sillas (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 3:
Average = *5.86*

6.76, 5.69, 5.20, 5.60, 6.87, 6.78, (7.71), (4.56), 6.16, 4.69, 5.09, 5.81


----------



## RaresB (Jan 17, 2012)

2h
4.51, 4.41, 5.21, 3.24, 4.40, 3.92, 5.68, 2.97, 3.89, 9.02, 5.80, 4.96 = 4.60
T-perm heaven too bad i screwed up the last 3


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 3*

*2H:* 4.96, 5.35, 5.65, 4.42, 7.69, 5.12, 5.52, 6.96, 6.43, 5.57, 6.06, 6.95 = *5.86*


----------



## JasonK (Jan 17, 2012)

2H:
4.06, 3.97, 4.42, 3.79, (5.32), 4.12, 5.31, (3.64), 3.81, 4.96, 5.24, 4.04 = *4.37*


----------



## alfacuber (Jan 17, 2012)

2H


number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.09
worst time: 4.68

current avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.71 (σ = 0.16)

current avg12: 4.00 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 4.00 (σ = 0.42)

session avg: 4.00 (σ = 0.42)
session mean: 3.98


4.11, 4.30, 4.55, 3.09, 4.68, 3.56, 4.66, 3.41, 3.69, 3.91, 3.52, 4.27

Fail sub 4...


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 17, 2012)

better than expected 
Epic Tperms in there

2H
Average: 4.56
1. (5.91) 
2. 3.91 
3. 4.58 
4. 3.45 
5. 5.35
6. 3.96
7. 5.71
8. (3.24)
9. 4.09 
10. 5.54 
11. 3.88
12. 5.09


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

must remember to do this tonight


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 3:
TH:
*Average: 3.22*
01.: 3,64
02.: 3,75
03.: 2,66 // T-Perm Power.
04.: 3,51
05.: 3,11
06.: 2,98
07.: 3,65
08.2,28)
09.: 2,92 // COLL
10.: 3,24
11.: 2,77
12.3,95) // My least favorite OLL.

That's a good average for me. Everything is Sub-4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 17, 2012)

2H: 4.75, 3.63, 4.37, 3.05, 6.40, 4.38, 4.51, 3.27, 3.44, 5.87, 6.89, 5.11 = 4.57

OH: 9.02, 6.85, 6.29, 7.59, 8.79, 6.42, 7.54, 6.13, 7.41, 6.41, 4.18, 4.61 = 6.76


----------



## pdilla (Jan 17, 2012)

2H: 4.71

5.35, 4.26, 4.29, (3.22), 5.87, 4.15, 3.68, 5.26, 3.96, (7.23), 5.18, 5.17

MUCH better.


----------



## otsyke (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 3
2H: 5.03



Spoiler



Fridrich - LL trainer
Jan 17, 2012 9:11:11 PM - 9:14:49 PM

Mean: 5.18
Standard deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 3.46
Worst Time: 8.38

Best average of 5: 4.74
1-5 - 4.73 5.05 4.45 (3.46) (6.28)

Best average of 12: 5.03
1-12 - 4.73 5.05 4.45 (3.46) 6.28 4.88 5.41 5.17 (8.38) 4.98 4.28 5.09

1. 4.73 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L U2 F R2 B' R2 F' U2 L
2. 5.05 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R'
3. 4.45 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L'
4. 3.46 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 U L' F L U' L' F' L'
5. 6.28 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U L' F R' U2 F R F2 L'
6. 4.88 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R U L' B2 U L U R'
7. 5.41 B2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F D' F U' L' F U F' L'
8. 5.17 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D' U' L' U F U L'
9. 8.38 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U L U' R2 U L' U' B2 U'
10. 4.98 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 B R' B U' R2 F' R F' U'
11. 4.28 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R U R B2 U F L' F
12. 5.09 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 R' F' L' U2 F L' U2 R


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 3 2H Average: 14.63 

Standard deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 11.43
Worst Time: 19.24

Times: (19.24) 13.53 14.44 12.75 14.73 13.63 14.83 13.58 (11.43) 16.12 15.10 17.58


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 3 will end in 5 minutes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2012)

ROUND 3 IS NOW CLOSED. I will now check results and will post them soon.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> ROUND 2 IS NOW CLOSED. I will now check results and will post them soon.


 
I'm glad Round 3 is still open.

1.80, 2.46, 3.12, 3.00, 2.54, 3.63, 3.48, 2.85, 3.29, 3.18, 3.15, 5.90 = 3.07 avg12


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2012)

*Round 3 Results*

Here are the results for Round 3; the points are in brackets:

2H:
1	-	Ezy Ryder	-	3.22	(	31	)
2	-	emolover	-	3.67	(	30	)
3	-	Sa967St	-	3.69	(	29	)
4	-	amostay2004	-	3.79	(	28	)
5	-	alfacuber	-	4.00	(	27	)
6	-	PandaCuber	-	4.13	(	26	)
7	-	WTF2L?	-	4.37	(	25	)
8	-	Dacuba	-	4.56	(	24	)
9	-	antoineccantin	-	4.57	(	23	)
10	-	pwnAge	-	4.60	(	22	)
11	-	chrissyD	-	4.63	(	21	)
12	-	pdilla	-	4.71	(	20	)
13	-	TheChriskage	-	4.79	(	19	)
14	-	otsyke	-	5.03	(	18	)
15	-	ottozing	-	5.08	(	17	)
16	-	Brest	-	5.46	(	16	)
17	-	Krag	-	5.74	(	15	)
18	-	Riley	-	5.80	(	14	)
19	-	Sillas	-	5.86	(	13	)
20	-	Selkie	-	5.86	(	12	)
21	-	Czery	-	6.18	(	11	)
22	-	Mikel	-	6.77	(	10	)
23	-	rubikmaster	-	6.83	(	9	)
24	-	immortalchaos29	-	7.28	(	8	)
25	-	Alcuber	-	8.07	(	7	)
26	-	ThomasJE	-	11.91	(	6	)
27	-	DaveyCow	-	14.63	(	5	)

OH:
1	-	antoineccantin	-	6.76	(	14	)
2	-	emolover	-	9.18	(	13	)
3	-	ottozing	-	13.83	(	12	)
4	-	Czery	-	19.18	(	11	)
5	-	Mikel	-	20.62	(	10	)

BLD:
1	-	Sa967St	-	27.04	(	18	)
2	-	emolover	-	28.84	(	17	)
3	-	ottozing	-	DNF	(	16	)
4	-	immortalchaos29	-	DNF	(	15	)

Total points:
1 -	emolover	-	60
2 -	Sa967St	-	47
3 -	ottozing	-	45
4 -	antoineccantin	-	37
5 -	Ezy Ryder	-	31
6 -	amostay2004	-	28
7 -	alfacuber	-	27
8 -	PandaCuber	-	26
9 -	WTF2L?	-	25
10 -	Dacuba	-	24
11 -	immortalchaos29	-	23
12 -	pwnAge	-	22
13 -	Czery	-	22
14 -	chrissyD	-	21
15 -	pdilla	-	20
16 -	Mikel	-	20 
17 -	TheChriskage	-	19
18 -	otsyke	-	18
19 -	Brest	-	16
20 -	Krag	-	15
21 -	Riley	-	14
22 -	Sillas	-	13
23 -	Selkie	-	12
24 -	rubikmaster	-	9
25 -	Alcuber	-	7
26 -	ThomasJE	-	6
27 -	DaveyCow	-	5

The order for the DNF's in the BLD category were sorted by post dates; ottozing posted before immortalchaos29.

Congratulations to Ezy Ryder for winning 2H, antoineccantin for winning OH, Sa967St for winning BLD and emolover for winning the points league.

The scrambles for Round 4 will be up soon.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 18, 2012)

hey...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2012)

ROUND 4 IS NOW OPEN
Here are the scrambles for Round 4:

2H:
1) F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U F'
2) D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L' U' F2 U' F2 U L'
3) U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B' L' F D2 F' L B' U' R2
4) F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 R B U B' U2 L2 U R' L2
5) B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U L2 U L' U2 L U2 B L B'
6) U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R D L D' R' D L
7) L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' L' B2 R2 B R2 B L2 F2 L'
8) B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 F' U2 L' B' F R B
9) U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U L' B U' B2 U B' L
10) R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 B' L' F L' B' L' U2 L F
11) F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D2 L' D L F2 U F' L' F
12) U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L U' L' D L U L

OH:
1) L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 L' U F' L F L' U' L'
2) U' R2 U B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B R B L U' R2
3) U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R F D' F' L' F L' D R
4) U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B' D2 F' R B R F' R2
5) R2 U F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U L' F' D' F D R2 L' F2
6) F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R
7) U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L' D2 L' B' F2 R B R2
8) D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 L' F L' B2
9) D' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 L' U2 L' B L B2 U2 B L
10) R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D F' U2 L F' L' F U2 F
11) F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 B' R' B R' F2 U L' U L
12)B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R' B R' U2 B R B R'

BLD:
1) F2 U F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R' U R U' R F' U2
2) L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
3) B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B' U B' U F R2 F'
4) F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U R
5) B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 L' B L B R' B2 U'
6) F2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 R' D2 L B R' B L
7) U B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' B' R' F R' F' R2 B' D L2
8) F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F' U2
9) U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U L' D' R' D L D' R'
10) F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 B' R B R' U2 R'
11) B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 R F' R' B2 U R F R F2
12) F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D R2 U F' B2 R F' U2 F' R' F' R2

EDIT: Round 4 is now CLOSED. For the results, click here.
For the Round 5 scrambles, click here.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 19, 2012)

ROUND 4

2H: Avg. 6.66 (Is this a bad omen??)

5.31, 7.98, 5.87, (10.05), 8.90, (3.19), 7.13, 5.37, 5.73, 7.31, 8.71, 4.25


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 4: 2H - 2 Look OLL/Full PLL (with about 10 extra OLLs)

4.13
5.15
7.41
7.13
5.80
5.81
7.34
6.11
5.19
6.06
9.27
3.97

Average: 6.07


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2012)

*Average= 7.08*
6.40, 5.78, 8.80, 7,46, 8.71, (4.78), 8.16, 6.94, 6.30, 6.59, (10.18), 5.66

DYK, my average is Erik's PB comp single, also included is a 6.94, Rowe Hessler's PB comp single, 5.66 Feliks' best time, and 8.16 Chris Olson's comp single.


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 4, Riley, 2H

4.13, 4.76, 6.55, 4.78, 6.42, 4.95, 4.79, (7.03), 6.27, 4.53, 5.01, (3.71)

Average: 5.22


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 4 - 2H

3.22 -- COLL -> U perm
4.97 -- COLL -> U perm
3.34 -- OLL -> A perm
3.49 -- OLLCP -> U perm
4.20 -- OLL -> G perm
2.72 -- COLL -> U perm
4.41 -- OLL -> A perm
3.78 -- OLL -> A perm
2.91 -- OLLCP -> H perm
(6.63) -- OLL -> A perm
(2.21) -- OLL(CP) -> (E)PLL skip
3.16 -- OLL -> A perm

3.62 Avg12

25% COLL
25% OLLCP
50% OLL

Nice.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 19, 2012)

My results - 2H:
Ao12: 13.10
12.42 16.25 10.48 12.54 (9.11) 12.01 13.70 13.90 13.78 (22.89) 11.53 14.34

Bad.


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 4

2H : 6.52
5.49, 5.93, 7.91, 6.98, 8.73, (4.04), (23.30), 6.61, 4.15, 7.15, 7.60, 4.62
worse


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

2H: 5:49

6.58 
4.84 
4.55 
6.45 
5.61 
(4.53) 
6.11
5.39
5.91
(8.41) 
4.78
4.70


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 20, 2012)

2H average : *4.80 * I think I don't turn this fast in solves, and my OLL recognition sucks. :3

4.25[Righty R perm]
4.97[Cw A perm]
5.10[Ccw A perm]
4.47[E perm]
6.41[R2 u' G-perm]
3.06[Niklas+U perm]
4.55[Cw A perm]
5.38[R U R' y' G perm]
4.54[V perm]
4.94[Cw A perm]
5.84[R2 u G perm]
3.92[Cw A perm]

*5* A perms
*1* E perm
*3* G perms
*1* U perm, with COLL
*1* V perm
*1* R perm


----------



## whauk (Jan 20, 2012)

2H: 2.70, 4.08, 5.39, 4.10, 3.98, 3.04, 5.04, 4.26, 2.98, 4.83, 1.94, 2.87 -> 3.79
OH: 6.08, 3.57, 4.92, 5.79, 5.82, 5.51, 9.16, 4.86, 6.46, 4.92, 5.36, 6.13 -> 5.59


----------



## Tortin (Jan 20, 2012)

2H: 3.50, 4.69, 3.29, 8.44, 3.79, 3.35, 4.93, 3.56, 2.98, 3.86, 1.86, 3.72 = 3.77
OH: 6.62, 9.00, 6.88, 10.41, 9.30, 9.58, 8.43, 8.49, 9.02, 7.61, 10.00, 8.48 = 8.68

...wow I suck


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 20, 2012)

*2H Average: 7.30*

4.94, 5.22, 8.43, 9.06, (11.68), (4.61), 9.09, 6.36, 6.52, 9.02, 8.41, 5.94 

Some easy cases


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2012)

round 4-2h
1.4.36
2.4.53
3.4.97
4.4.71
5.5.17
6.4.23
7.4.41
8.5.73
9.3.28
10.4.86
11.4.89
12.4.20

average-4.63

most of these were coll/ollcp.


----------



## Kzip (Jan 20, 2012)

2H

Avg : *4.79*

Times
3.94, 4.06, 3.99, (7.95), 5.40, 3.65, 4.56, 6.70, 6.27, 5.89, (1.82), 3.46

4 = fail


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 4

2H:
3.76, 3.52, 4.01, 4.86, 3.70, 3.23, 4.92, 8.33, 8.66, 4.78, 1.75, 3.73 = 4.48
I screw up too much and do too many OLLCPs that I can't perform properly lol


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 4 - 2H
Average: 5.16

I was going to do all 3 Averages, but that was just too disappointing
6.42, 4.54, 3.99, 6.48, 5.09, 6.07, 4.63, (DNF(5.03)), 4.15, 4.93, 5.29, (3.92)


----------



## Sillas (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 4

*2H* - 05.02, (04.36), 05.23, 05.68, 05.73, 05.25, 5.79, 6.09, 5.93, 5.93, (6.69), 5.17 => _*average: 5.58*_


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 4 2H average: 15.22

Standard deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 10.56
Worst Time: 21.90

Times: 12.43 13.42 13.34 14.39 18.30 15.80 11.82 (21.90) 17.63 18.43 16.67 (10.56)

wow my V-perm (and F-perm) is slow.... had several of them too <slap 21.90>


----------



## chris w (Jan 21, 2012)

2H: 4.68, 3.66, 3.37, 4.52, (4.96), 2.95, 3.51, 4.53, 2.96, 3.80, (2.25), 4.02 = 3.80
OH: (8.01), 9.02, 9.34, 12.69, 10.53, (18.37), 8.33, 11.65, 9.57, 10.82, 11.91, 10.98 = 10.48
2H, couple of sub3s helped out 
OH: fair bad...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 21, 2012)

*Round 4 Results*

Here are the results for Round 4:

2H:
1	-	Rpotts	-	3.62	(	23	)
2	-	Tortin	-	3.77	(	22	)
3	-	whauk	-	3.79	(	21	)
4	-	chris w	-	3.80	(	20	)
5	-	amostay2004	-	4.48	(	19	)
6	-	ottozing	-	4.63	(	18	)
7	-	Kzip	-	4.79	(	17	)
8	-	Jaycee	-	4.80	(	16	)
9	-	Dacuba	-	5.16	(	15	)
10	-	Riley	-	5.22	(	14	)
11	-	bryson azzopard	-	5.49	(	13	)
12	-	Sillas	-	5.58	(	12	)
13	-	iEnjoyCubing	-	6.07	(	11	)
14	-	Czery	-	6.52	(	10	)
15	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.66	(	9	)
16	-	Mikel	-	7.08	(	8	)
17	-	Alcuber	-	7.30	(	7	)
18	-	ThomasJE	-	13.10	(	6	)
19	-	DaveyCow	-	15.22	(	5	)

OH:
1	-	whauk	-	5.59	(	12	)
2	-	Tortin	-	8.68	(	11	)
3	-	chris w	-	10.48	(	10	)

BLD:
Erm... no-one.

Total Results:
1	-	whauk	-	33
2	-	Tortin	-	33
3	-	chris w	-	30
4	-	Rpotts	-	23
5	-	amostay2004	-	19
6	-	ottozing	-	18
7	-	Kzip	-	17
8	-	Jaycee	-	16
9	-	Dacuba	-	15
10	-	Riley	-	14
11	-	bryson azzopard	-	13
12	-	Sillas	-	12
13	-	iEnjoyCubing	-	11
14	-	Czery	-	10
15	-	immortalchaos29	-	9
16	-	Mikel	-	8
17	-	Alcuber	-	7
18	-	ThomasJE	-	6
19	-	DaveyCow	-	5

Congrats to Rpotts for winning 2H and whauk for winning OH and the overall league, which he tied with Tortin.
The Round 5 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 22, 2012)

ROUND 5 IS OPEN
Here are the Round 5 scrambles:

2H:
1) F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 U L D L F2 U' L U2 L'
2) B2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' B' D2 L B' L' F L2 F U'
3) F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F'
4) F2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U R' B' L B' R2 L F2 R
5) U L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L'
6) D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' L' F L' D U2 L U2 L
7) D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R' B L U L' U B' U2 R'
8) L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L' F' D' F' R2 L2 B2 U' L
9) U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R B R' D L B' U' B L
10) R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L U F D' U' F D F' L'
11) R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' D2 L B' L F' R' F' R
12) U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F U2 R F' D2 B L2

OH:
1) U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R' B R F R' F' U2 R2
2) R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 B' R' B R2 D' F' R F'
3) U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L' B2 F R' B R' B F' L
4) U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' L' F L B L' B' U2 L2
5) B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D F2 L D2 F D2 B R2 B' R2 L'
6) F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 L B F2 U' R2
7) U' F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R' U' F D2 F U2 B2 U L'
8) B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U F' L F L' U' L'
9) L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L D' U2 L' U2 L'
10) R2 D U B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' F' D U R U' F' U' R
11) B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U B' D2 L' F2 D' B' L'
12) L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R' B' R2 B R L2 U' F2

BLD:
1) R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U L R2 F' D' F' D F2 L'
2) F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 F R' F' R' B R2
3) L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U'
4) L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' L D L D' L2 F
5) L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 L' B L2 B' L' U2
6) U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U F' R U R' U' F U' F2
7) L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D R U R2 B2 R B' U' B' R' U'
8) D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U' F L U F U' L'
9) F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 R' D' U' F' U R U F'
10) B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' B2 L' B2 F' L F L2
11) D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U F' B2 D' U' L' F U F L'
12) U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 F R F' D2 B L2

OH and BLD are losing popularity, so if not enough people attempt them this round, I will stop those events. I also may change the BLD round to 'Mean of Best 5' or something simular. Let me know what you think.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 5

2H:
3.35, 4.21, 4.61, 3.69, 3.72, 2.75, 4.86, 3.51, 3.37, 4.38, 4.04, 3.63 = *3.85*


----------



## szatan (Jan 22, 2012)

TH:
6.52 ; 4.52 ; 4.68 ; 4.09 ; 4.94 ; 4.86 ; 6.94 ; 3.56 ; 5.40 ; 5.02 ; 7.56 ; 6.68 = 5.37

OH:
12.22 ; 11.27 ; 7.11 ; 6.90 ; 9.83 ; 13.90 ; 12.33 ; 12.44 ; 7.00 ; 7.47 ; 7.84 ; 10.18 = 9.77

BLD:
72.53 ; 49.36 ; DNF ; 28.15 ; 41.80 ; DNF ; 53.08 ; 34.88 ; 52.31 ; 43.21 ; 45.77 ; DNF = DNF


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 22, 2012)

TH: 3.75, 6.45, 4.45, 4.26, 3.53, 4.04, 6.27, 3.74, 4.43, 4.60, 6.11, 3.88

Most time 2-Look OLL


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 22, 2012)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> TH: 3.75, 6.45, 4.45, 4.26, 3.53, 4.04, 6.27, 3.74, 4.43, 4.60, 6.11, 3.88
> 
> Most time 2-Look OLL


 
What's the average? I'll try to work it out, but I'll check to make sure.
EDIT: I think it's 4.55.


----------



## zeri (Jan 22, 2012)

OH:
6.40, 6.02, 6.16, 5.91, (7.13), 5.96, 5.97, 6.28, 5.44, 5.50, 6.38, (5.33) = 6.00


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 22, 2012)

2H avg = 7.12

5.33
7.67
7.34 
6.75 
(4.81) 
5.39 
(8.72)
7.94 
7.89 
7.20 
8.03 
7.69


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 5, Riley, 2H

5.16, 4.70, 5.86, 4.88, (3.99), 5.40, (6.60), 6.03, 5.01, 5.50, 5.29, 5.06

Average: 5.29


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

2h-4.84,4.74,5.03,5.28,3.56,6.17,6.81,4.82,5.32,5.40,6.14,5.26 = 5.30 average

1h-DNF,37.70,13.44,23.74,8.20,27.50,10.43,10.02,12.75,12.19,11.99,17.05 = 17.68 average


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 23, 2012)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> TH: 3.75, 6.45, 4.45, 4.26, 3.53, 4.04, 6.27, 3.74, 4.43, 4.60, 6.11, 3.88
> 
> Most time 2-Look OLL


 
Seriously? That's faster that a lot of people who do full OLL! Nice!


----------



## Sillas (Jan 23, 2012)

*average: 6.13 *
*2H: * 5.45, 7.34, 6.93, (8.73), (4.94), 5.48, 7.36, 5.27, 5.30, 6.17, 5.48, 6.55


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 23, 2012)

2H 10 of 12: 13.25

12: 00:12.86 x 
11: 00:12.92 x 
10: 00:14.51 x 
9: 00:08.93 x 
8: 00:15.69 x 
7: 00:15.19 x 
6: 00:11.11 x 
5: (00:07.48) x 
4: 00:15.69 x 
3: 00:14.33 x 
2: (00:16.68) x 
1: 00:11.32 x


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> MrRubiksUFO said:
> 
> 
> > TH: 3.75, 6.45, 4.45, 4.26, 3.53, 4.04, 6.27, 3.74, 4.43, 4.60, 6.11, 3.88
> ...



I'm still waiting for your confirmation on your average.

I have kept the points total for all the rounds, I will show that at the end of this round.

Annd I really need your opinions on changing the system for BLD. I obviously can't do best of 12, otherwise a lucky scramble/skip will decide the winner. I think the average of the best 5 solves should be used (basically the mean of the 2nd, 3rd and 4th best solves, but you would need 5 successful). Another idea is that we change OH and BLD to 5 scrambles and the system to Ao5. PLEASE let me know what you think, I think changing the system would encourage more people to do OH and BLD.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 5: 
Average: 6.34
2H: 6.89, 6.55, 5.55, 6.78, 5.45, (8.90), 6.27, 7.45, 5.67, 6.78, 6.13, (5.43)


----------



## A Leman (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 5:
2H: 4.32, 4.69, 4.60, 3.49, 3.87, (2.14), (5.67+), 3.79, 3.38, 3.93, 3.38, 3.23= 3.87
Bld: 9.32, 8.19, 7.80, 7.36, (6.38), 7.62, 8.77, 7.00, 6.90, (10.56), 8.08, 7.48= 7.85

I like this competition Alot. I know how my Oll's permute my last layer which allowed me to predict my pll's in inspection. I used this Pll look-ahead for most of the blind solves as well, but I also used blind algorithms for the 3rd and 6th ones. The blind is a good competition and you don’t need to be a true blindsolver to participate. It could instead be used to improve your understanding of algorithms you already learned. I decided to not waste time with my terrible OH.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 5:

2H Avg. 7.37

(5.16), 8.50, (9.10), 7.66, 5.43, 7.49, 8.64, 6.44, 7.17, 9.01, 6.17, 7.18


----------



## pdilla (Jan 24, 2012)

2H:* 4.76*

(3.46), 4.53, (6.16), 4.40, 3.50, 3.70, 5.91, 5.79, 4.54, 5.89, 5.00, 4.33


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 25, 2012)

2H : 4.22, 3.50, 4.10, (6.23), (2.95), 3.35, 4.58, 3.85, 4.50, 3.75, 4.48, 5.88 = 4.22 Avg12

Lots of no edges oriented OLLs. :C Almost all OLL/PLL.

OH : (DNF), 10.93, 12.55, 17.93, 14.55, 13.34, 14.23, 10.47, 15.63, (10.17), 10.68, 11.24 = 13.16 Avg12

BLD : 1:05.23, 1:01.65, DNF(41.61), DNF(1:12.41), DNF(25.20), DNF(44.97), 54.18, 50.13, DNF(25.75), DNF(57.30), 18.33+, DNF(15.99) = DNF Avg12 - 55.32 Mean 5/12


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 25, 2012)

Round 5 2H Average: 15.57

Standard deviation: 2.69
Best Time: 9.08
Worst Time: 19.08

Times: 13.99 17.30 15.42 15.27 (9.08) 14.00 16.29 17.86 12.39 18.45 14.76 (19.08)


----------



## JasonK (Jan 25, 2012)

2H:
4.23, 4.38, 5.14, 5.37, (4.21), 4.67, (6.30), 4.99, 4.43, 4.66, 5.82, 5.19 = *4.89*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on guys! We need more competitors! Round 5 ends in around 2 hours.

My results: 13.47
10.64 14.18 12.36 (17.45) (5.93) 13.43 13.18 17.07 14.25 11.04 11.93 16.60
Slow...


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 5 Results*

Here are the results for Round 5:

2H:
1	-	amostay2004	-	3.85	(	20	)
2	-	A Leman	-	3.87	(	19	)
3	-	Rpotts	-	4.22	(	18	)
4	-	MrRubiksUFO	-	4.55	(	17	)
5	-	pdilla	-	4.76	(	16	)
6	-	WTF2L?	-	4.89	(	15	)
7	-	Riley	-	5.29	(	14	)
8	-	ottozing	-	5.30	(	13	)
9	-	szatan	-	5.37	(	12	)
10	-	Sillas	-	6.13	(	11	)
11	-	Sahid Velji	-	6.34	(	10	)
12	-	bryson azzopard	-	7.12	(	9	)
13	-	immortalchaos29	-	7.37	(	8	)
14	-	andyfreeman	-	13.25	(	7	)
15	-	ThomasJE	-	13.47	(	6	)
16	-	DaveyCow	-	15.57	(	5	)

OH:
1	-	zeri	-	6.00	(	13	)
2	-	szatan	-	9.77	(	12	)
3	-	Rpotts	-	13.16	(	11	)
4	-	ottozing	-	17.68	(	10	)

BLD:
1	-	A Leman	-	7.85	(	17	)
2	-	szatan	-	DNF	(	16	)
3	-	Rpotts	-	DNF	(	15	)

Total results:
1	-	Rpotts	-	44
2	-	szatan	-	40
3	-	A Leman	-	36
4	-	ottozing	-	23
5	-	amostay2004	-	20
6	-	MrRubikUFO	-	17
7	-	pdilla	-	16
8	-	WTF2L?	-	15
9	-	Riley	-	14
10	-	zeri	-	13
11	-	Sillas	-	11
12	-	Sahid Velji	-	10
13	-	bryson azzopard	-	9
14	-	immortalchaos29	-	8
15	-	andyfreeman	-	7
16	-	ThomasJE	-	6
17	-	DaveyCow	-	5

RESULTS FOR ROUNDS 1-5:
1	-	emolover	-	159
2	-	Sa967St	-	141
3	-	ottozing	-	137
4	-	aronpm	-	133
5	-	chris w	-	126
6	-	Ezy Ryder	-	112
7	-	Jai	-	111
8	-	amostay2004	-	107
9	-	whauk	-	105
10	-	szatan	-	98
11	-	Rpotts	-	96
12	-	pwnAge	-	88
13	-	Andri Maulana	-	86
14	-	Kirjava	-	84
15	-	Jaycee	-	80
16	-	PandaCuber	-	73
17	-	WTF2L?	-	68
18	-	otsyke	-	65
19	-	chrissyD	-	63
20	-	immortalchaos29	-	58
21	-	Edward_Lin	-	56
22	-	pdilla	-	55
23	-	zzdanielzz29	-	54
24	-	Brest	-	53
25	-	AndersB	-	48
26	-	jorgeskm	-	47
27	-	Czery	-	46
28	-	Riley	-	42
29	-	AnsonL	-	42
30	-	TheChriskage	-	40
31	-	Dacuba	-	39
32	-	BrianH	-	39
33	-	Mikel	-	37
34	-	antoineccantin	-	37
35	-	A Leman	-	36
36	-	Sillas	-	36
37	-	That70sShowDude	-	36
38	-	rubikmaster	-	34
39	-	Tortin	-	33
40	-	Krag	-	33
41	-	AustinReed	-	32
42	-	cuberman	-	32
43	-	Alcuber	-	30
44	-	Forte	-	30
45	-	ThomasJE	-	29
46	-	Selkie	-	28
47	-	Godmill	-	27
48	-	alfacuber	-	27
49	-	oranjules	-	26
50	-	hic2482w	-	26
51	-	onlyleftname	-	25
52	-	Yuxuibbs	-	24
53	-	bryson azzopard	-	22
54	-	DaveyCow	-	20
55	-	MrRubikUFO	-	17
56	-	Kzip	-	17
57	-	GlowingSausage	-	17
58	-	CUB3R01	-	16
59	-	Zane_C	-	15
60	-	Robocopter87	-	14
61	-	zeri	-	13
62	-	Casnova	-	13
63	-	iEnjoyCubing	-	11
64	-	Andreaillest	-	11
65 -	cubersmith	-	11
66	-	Sahid Velji	-	10
67	-	andyfreeman	-	7
68	-	Cubenovice	-	7

Well done to amostay2004, zeri, A Leman, Rpotts and emolover.
The Round 6 scrambles will be up shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 6 Scrambles*

*The BLD times are now 'Mean of Best 5'. This means you only need to complete 5 solves successfuly to get a time. Because of this, DNF means will NOT be counted.*
Here are the Round 6 scrambles:

2H:
U' L2 D L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L B' R' U' R U' B U2 L
U' B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R' F' R
U' F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 B' R B R' U2 R'
B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 L' B' L B2 R' B R'
U2 F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' U2 L' B L B2 U2 B L
B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U B' L' U L U' L B' U2
F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 R F' R2 B R'
L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R D2 U' B2 L' D F2 L'
B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U F2 D L B' L F2 U' L' B L
L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U R' U L U' R U L'
B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F' L2 F R2 L U' B2 U2
U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B' D U' B' U L B' U' L

OH:
F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F D U R F' U' F' R
L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R B R' D U L2 F U' F'
D2 R2 D' L2 D2 U2 R' D L D' R' D L
R2 D U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U R L F L2 F R' L' U' L2
U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 R B' F' D' B' D B2 F R'
L2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 L' D' R U2 R D L
F2 U F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D B2 D R U B' D2 L' F2 D' B' L
B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 D2 R2 F' D' L' D' F' D F2 R2 U2 L'
F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U R F' L2 B' L2 F R' B2 U
F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L B' R U2 B' R' B2 L
R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 B' U' B U L U
U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' U F'

BLD:
U L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L'
F2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' D2 B' R' B D2 F' L2 U'
L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 F R U R' F U2 F' U F'
F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 U' F' D R2 U2 L' B' U' L
D' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D R' D' L2 D R' U' R2
U2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 U B R2 B2 L' B' L2 F2 L'
L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R B R' B L
U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R' B U B' U' R'
L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L U2 L B2 L' U2 L'
F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B L B' L U L' U' L'
U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B' R B R' U B2 L U L'
U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' B D2 B' F' R F' U2 L


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 25, 2012)

Round 5 - 2H
Average 6.84

5.92, 8.28, 7.26, 7.94, 5.09, 6.85, 8.28, 6.26, 6.61, 7.24, 5.47, 6.54

Sorry I took too long to post this!

Round 6 - 2H
Average 6.37

6.37, 5.69, 7.17, 7.52, 7.61, 5.44, 7.14, 5.16, 8.14, 4.92, 5.25


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

2H: 4.93

5.53, 4.67, 5.25, 5.88, 3.60[too easy], 5.97, 5.43, 4.71, 2.89[pllskip], 5.17, 4.41, 4.64

Gahh I hate PLL's.


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 25, 2012)

R6 2H Av 11.64 

Un-gummed my Zhanchi. Not sure if it's that or me but I seem faster.... Shame about the two 16s...

12: 00:16.89 x 
11: 00:12.57 x 
10: 00:08.75 x 
9: 00:08.59 x 
8: 00:10.63 x 
7: 00:13.74 x 
6: 00:11.29 x 
5: 00:16.68 x 
4: 00:08.07 x 
3: 00:13.50 x 
2: 00:10.15 x 
1: 00:10.58 x


----------



## Riley (Jan 26, 2012)

Riley, Round 6, 2H

Average: 5.14

(8.28), 6.91, (2.72), 5.53, 6.87, 4.20, 4.00, 5.31, 4.88, 3.79, 4.98, 4.90


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

2h-
1.7.42
2.4.55
3.2.52
4.4.56
5.10.13
6.4.43
7.3.82
8.3.81
9.6.24
10.3.69
11.3.72
12.4.73

average-4.70

1h-

1.16.44
2.16.89
3.3.20 (niklas <3)
4.15.44
5.10.55
6.12.69
7.16.25
8.12.94
9.9.64
10.16.68
11.10.03
12.10.80

average-13.15

BLD (oh boy)

1.DNF
2.38.52
3.40.00
4.DNF
5.22.42
6.1:00.61
7.35.32
8.43.92
9.18.77
10.DNF
11.DNF
12.DNF

average of best 5- 31.00


----------



## zeri (Jan 26, 2012)

OH
6.83, 5.58, (2.27), 5.77, 6.72, 4.94, 5.06, 5.05, 5.46, (7.06), 5.02, 3.96 = 5.44


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 6 2H Average: 14.38

Standard deviation: 2.70
Best Time: 10.07
Worst Time: 18.52

Times: (18.52) (10.07) 13.60 13.30 16.44 16.38 10.79 13.97 13.57 11.27 18.29 16.16


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 6 2H Avg: 6.66

7.59, 5.11, 7.57, 7.12, 5.87, 7.43, (8.49), 6.02, (4.82), 5.88, 6.93, 7.09

UHM. O.O this is now the second time I've gotten that average in this competition LOL.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jan 27, 2012)

5.85, 4.45, 4.27, 3.27, 5.16, 3.97, 5.78, 3.17, 6.34, 3.78, 5.73, 5.65= 4.79

Failed.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 27, 2012)

2H
4.02, 4.82, 4.45, 4.87, 4.10, 4.15, 5.51, 5.60, 4.76, 4.61, 4.83, 6.09

=4.77


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 28, 2012)

Due to the 'Database Error' problems, Round 6 will end tomorrow at 19:00 GMT instead of now. This will give people more time to post results.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 6 will close in 20 minutes, 1 hour earlier than usual.

My results: 13.48
15.31 (9.14) (DNF) 13.10 16.25 11.43 17.85 12.34 13.81 10.26 14.42 10.00
DNF was a pop, loosened the tensions on my ZhanChi.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 6 Results*

Here are the results for Round 6:

2H:
1	-	ottozing	-	4.70	(	14	)
2	-	Dacuba	-	4.77	(	13	)
3	-	MrRubiksUFO	-	4.79	(	12	)
4	-	PandaCuber	-	4.93	(	11	)
5	-	Riley	-	5.14	(	10	)
6	-	Casnova	-	6.37	(	9	)
7	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.66	(	8	)
8	-	andyfreeman	-	11.64	(	7	)
9	-	ThomasJE	-	13.48	(	6	)
10	-	DaveyCow	-	14.38	(	5	)

OH:
1	-	zeri	-	5.44	(	11	)
2	-	ottozing	-	13.15	(	10	)

BLD:
1	-	ottozing	-	31.00	(	15	)

The total results will be up tomorrow.
The Round 7 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 7 Scrambles*

Please remember that the BLD time is now 'Mean of Best 5'. This means you only need 5 successful solves, and you can DNS the rest.
If OH has less than 5 people, and BLD has less than 3, I will stop those events.
Anyway, here are the scrambles:

2H:
U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U F' L' F R U R' U F2 L'
U B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D L' F' U2 B' F' R' B U2 L'
R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' B' L B' R2 L F2 R
D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F U' F' D F U F
L2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 L' F' R2 F2 L'
L2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R D L D' R' D L
F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' B' R2 F R' F' R' B R2
R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' L' F L' F U F' U' F' U
B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 D2 R B U R'
L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D F R B U2 R' B U2 F'
L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 R' F' R' F D2 R2 L B L
U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 R F' R' D2 L2 B R' B R'

OH:
B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L U L D' L' U' L'
U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D2 R D2 R F' U' F L' F2 L'
D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F U R2 B' R' B U' R' F'
B2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' U' R F' U R U' F'
R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' F2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F'
L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F' R B' R B R2 F'
F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U R' F D F' D' R L2 F2 U2
L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L' F R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F L
U B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R B' R2 B L F2 R L'
B2 U L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F L' F U2 L' F' L' F U'
L2 D F2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R' B' U B U' B R'
U' R2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R F' R F L F' L' U2 F2

BLD:
F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R' L2 F R F2
U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U F U2 R U' B U' B' R' F'
L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L F L D2 R2 B' L B' L
B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' L' U' L B' U L U' B'
B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B' R2 F R F' R B
B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B D U L U' L' D' B' L2
U L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 L' B L B R' B2
F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F U' R U2 R' U F'
D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' U R' U R F U2 F' U L'
D L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D R' F L' F R F U2 F' L'
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' U' B U L
R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' U2 F R' B' R' F' U B2

Good luck!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 7

*4.87*

4.76, 4.20, 4.20, 5.03, 5.53, 3.82, 4.81, 5.17, 4.92, 5.36, 4.80, 5.46

2 sec for OLL, 3 for PLL.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2012)

round 7-2h

4.66, 4.68, 3.56, 4.30, 4.43, 4.40, 4.60, 5.44, 5.64, 5.13, 4.80, 5.31

average-4.77


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if this has been suggested already, but I would love it if you added a ZBLL competition so that I could practice my COLL/EPLL.


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2012)

Riley, Round 7, 2H

Average: 5.05
6.08, 6.16, 5.25, 4.26, 4.32, 4.74, (3.90), 6.21, 4.75, 4.46, (6.22), 4.26


----------



## pdilla (Jan 29, 2012)

2H: *4.70*
3.90, (7.02), 4.94, (3.28), 5.12, 3.64, 5.31, 4.58, 4.08, 4.56, 4.86, 6.06


----------



## Czery (Jan 30, 2012)

Session average: 7.33
1. 7.02 
2. 7.02 
3. 7.38 
4. (4.20) 
5. 6.97 
6. 4.72 
7. (18.37) 
8. 10.32 
9. 6.56 
10. 9.43 
11. 6.47 
12. 7.38


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 7 2H Average: 13.77

Standard deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 10.66
Worst Time: 17.16

Times: 11.70 15.65 (17.16) (10.66) 14.67 11.63 15.77 12.64 14.64 12.06 12.16 16.80


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 30, 2012)

R7 Av: 11.44. Not too bad....

12: 00:09.06 x 
11: 00:14.49 x 
10: 00:07.89 x 
9: 00:12.02 x 
8: 00:11.77 x 
7: 00:12.51 x 
6: 00:09.28 x 
5: 00:13.19 x 
4: 00:10.70 x 
3: 00:16.03 x 
2: 00:12.89 x 
1: 00:08.53 x


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 7 - Two Handed

4.54, 6.31, 5.08, 4.11, 5.12, 5.34, 5.50, 5.42, 5.95, 5.73, 5.36, 4.54

Average - 5.26


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 30, 2012)

4.57, 6.21, 6.16, (3.53), 5.09, 4.60, 4.91, 4.91, 5.15, 6.40, (7.16), 4.17 ===>>* 5.22*
I would say alright.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 31, 2012)

3.71, 3.36, 3.49, 2.78, 2.88, 2.67, 2.78, 4.28, 2.63, 3.63, 4.82, 3.39 = 3.30
this is done without inspection right?


----------



## Brest (Jan 31, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> 3.71, 3.36, 3.49, 2.78, 2.88, 2.67, 2.78, 4.28, 2.63, 3.63, 4.82, 3.39 = 3.30
> this is done without inspection right?





ThomasJE said:


> A 15 second inspection time may be used for 2H and OH.


Obviously you should do the scrambles in reverse and use inspection... (=


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2012)

2H: 2.96, 3.57, 2.87, (2.79), 3.14, 3.50, 2.89, (3.98), 3.21, 3.78, 3.33 => 3.25


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 7: OH Avg. 6.79

8.06, 6.49, (8.89), (5.08), 5.86, 5.11, 8.87, 7.69, 6.96, 5.92, 7.35, 5.54


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2012)

OH and BLD will probably be stopped; no-one is doing them. Not definitely yet, but probably.
Round 7 will close in 1 hour.

My results:
Won't do because my ZhanChi is now too loose


----------



## conn9 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 7 2H*: 7.46, 6.82, 6.90, (3.71), 6.94, 5.34, 6.80, (15.02), 5.89, 4.90, 7.38, 8.62 = *6.71*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 7 Results*

ROUND 7 IS NOW CLOSED
Here are the results:

2H:
1	-	Sa967St	-	3.25
2	-	rowehessler	-	3.30
3	-	Pdilla	-	4.70
4	-	ottozing	-	4.77
5	-	PandaCuber	-	4.87
6	-	Riley	-	5.05
7	-	tozies24	-	5.22
8	-	mrjames113083	-	5.26
9	-	conn9	-	6.71
10	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.79
11	-	Czery	-	7.33
12	-	andyfreeman	-	11.44
13	-	DaveyCow	-	13.77

No-one did OH and BLD, so them events are stopped. If you want to do OH and BLD for fun and post them, do the same scrambles as the 2H AFTER you do 2H, so you don't gain an unfair advantage.

The total leaderboard format has now changed. Basically, the mean of your averages is the score now. You must do 3 of the 5 rounds to get a time though; otherwise it is a DNF.

The Round 8 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 8 Scrambles*

No-one did OH and BLD last round, so them events are stopped. If you want to do OH and BLD for fun and post them, do the same scrambles as the 2H *AFTER* you do 2H, so you don't gain an unfair advantage other others.

The total leaderboard format has also now changed. Basically, the mean of your averages is the score now. You must do 3 of the 5 rounds to get a time though; otherwise it is a DNF.

Anyhow, here are the scrambles:

U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' B' R D R D' R2 B
B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 F' D B D' F' D B U'
U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 R B' R2 B R F2 L2 U L2
L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B' U' L2 U' L2 U B'
R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U' B U2 B' U2 L' B' L
L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 F' D B2 R2 D' R2 D' F'
U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' R' U' R U' B U2 L
U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' L' U R' U' L
U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' B' R D2 F2 D' R B R'
D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F D U R F' U' F' R
R2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B' D' F2 D B
U' B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F' L' F L' B2 U R' U R


----------



## Riley (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 8, Riley, 2H

4.24, 5.59, 5.39, (5.66), 4.95, 4.77, 5.62, (3.78), 5.22, 5.03, 5.18, 5.21

Average: 5.12


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 8 

Avg. 6.62

7.74, 7.42, 6.50, 5.80, (4.03), 5.67, 7.67, 6.58, 7.40, (8.33), 4.04, 7.34


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2012)

round 8

average - 4.69
1.5.22
2.4.81
3.4.74
4.4.31
5.4.89
6.4.12
7.4.53
8.4.02
9.4.87
10.5.39
11.1.82
12.9.95


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

2H: 3.92, 6.19, 6.80, 7.25, 6.23, 4.11, 6.93, 4.93, 5.70, 5.46, 4.49, 6.07=5.69


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 2, 2012)

2H AV 11.09

12: 00:10.79 x 
11: 00:10.66 x 
10: 00:10.90 x 
9: 00:12.04 x 
8: 00:10.22 x 
7: 00:13.87 x 
6: 00:10.38 x 
5: 00:11.33 x 
4: 00:11.00 x 
3: 00:08.78 x 
2: 00:12.25 x 
1: 00:11.37 x


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 8 Average: 14.18

Standard deviation: 2.89
Best Time: 10.08
Worst Time: 20.02

Times: 15.05 16.85 (20.02) 11.94 15.37 11.81 16.14 (10.08) 14.03 13.19 10.19 17.19


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 8

4.31, 4.00, 5.16, (8.45), 4.27, 4.95, (3.42), 4.74, 5.52, 4.3, 5.05, 4.58 = *4.70*


----------



## pdilla (Feb 3, 2012)

*4.56*

4.50, 4.49, 5.36, 4.79, 4.13, 4.26, (5.75), (3.61), 4.19, 4.63, 3.71, 4.56


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 8 will end in one hour. PLEASE participate - we've gone from 39 in R1 to under 10 now.

My results: 11.05
14.06 12.62 8.78 (6.34) 10.12 9.56 (14.15) 9.01 12.37 12.71 11.50 9.78
Lightning!  Finally found the best tensions for my ZhanChi, and it really paid off. 5 sub-10's. VERY happy with this average.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

Using 2L-OLL and 4L-PLL. 

9.83 (σ = 2.02)
13.20, 8.72, 7.05, 11.45, 10.21, 5.70, 11.56, 6.91, 12.43, 7.89, 11.26, 10.84

Like A Boss.

Ps, Yes I do know Full PLL and Many OLL's.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Using 2L-OLL and 4L-PLL.
> 
> 9.83 (σ = 2.02)
> 13.20, 8.72, 7.05, 11.45, 10.21, 5.70, 11.56, 6.91, 12.43, 7.89, 11.26, 10.84
> ...


 
9.83 - really? You got 4.87 last time? Or are you trying a different method?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 9.83 - really? You got 4.87 last time? Or are you trying a different method?





> *
> Using 2L-OLL and 4L-PLL*



I know OLL and PLL. Here I used 2 Look OLL and 4 Look PLL.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

*Round 8 Results*

ROUND 8 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

1	-	pdilla	-	4.56
2	-	ottozing	-	4.69
3	-	nascarjon	-	4.70
4	-	Riley	-	5.12
5	-	uyneb2000	-	5.69
6	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.62
7	-	PandaCuber	-	9.83
8	-	ThomasJE	-	11.06
9	-	andyfreeman	-	11.09
10	-	DaveyCow	-	14.18

Congrats to pdilla. The Round 9 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

*Round 9 Scrambles*

Here are the scrambles for Round 9:

1) L2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 R B R' B2 L' B' L'
2) L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F L2 F2 R F' R2 B2 R' U'
3) D R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B' R B R' U2 R'
4) U2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D B2 R' F2 R B2 L' U2 L'
5) B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L' F U F' U' L' U
6) U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U' L U' B' U B L' F2 L2
7) L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L2 D' B' D L B U2 B2 U' L
8) U' B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U L' U L U2 L'
9) D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' F' D' F D L' F2
10) F2 D B2 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 D' R F R2 F' R'
11) U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R B' D' B' D B2 R'
12) B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L' U' L2 B2 L' B U B L U

Good luck!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

*4.26 (σ = 1.07)*

4.96, 4.50, 3.23, 1.59[PllSkip], 5.40, 5.76, 5.28, 1.92[Plll Skipp WTF], 4.72, 4.86, 3.98, 3.76

YAY for 2 Pll Skips. Guess it kinda helps that I use COLL. Or whatever its called.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I know OLL and PLL. Here I used 2 Look OLL and 4 Look PLL.


 
4 look PLL? What is that...


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 4 look PLL? What is that...


 
AH im stupid, I mean 2 look Plll. 4 Look Last layer. Permute corners then edges,


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 4, 2012)

3.18, 3.15, (4.60), (2.05), 3.10, 3.48, 3.37, 3.89, 3.46, 3.56, 3.14, 3.39 = 3.37


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 4, 2012)

round 9

5.90, (7.16), 6.04, 5.58, 5.37, 5.41, 5.85, 4.93, 5.76, (4.51), 5.91, 5.04 ==>> 5.58

I didn't know this was a biweekly event. thats why i didnt do it last round


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 5, 2012)

AO12: 3.83
4.05 4.01 (5.40) 3.63 (2.96) 4.05 4.31 3.72 3.70 4.16 3.16 3.46


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 9

3.44, 4.38, 3.95, 2.54, 2.61, 2.62, 3.69, 3.00, 3.41, 3.74, 2.86, 3.54 = 3.29

Very nice LLs. Should be PB avg12 and avg5 in there.

Note to ThomasJE: I think you should put numbers (1-12) in front of the scrambles next time, easier to track which 1 we should be doing next


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 9

4.78, 5.09, (5.78), 4.72, 4.29, (3.94), 4.66, 5.40, 5.32, 5.29, 4.54, 5.56 = 4.96


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Note to ThomasJE: I think you should put numbers (1-12) in front of the scrambles next time, easier to track which 1 we should be doing next



I export the scrambles from Prisma Puzzle Timer, and then copy them into the forum. Will do numbers next time (if I don't forget).


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 5, 2012)

4.08, 5.80, 4.46, 4.38 ,(2.81), 3.99, 4.19, 3.52, (6.81), 3.97, 3.13, 5.36= 4.29
No skips. 6.81 had a R perm, 4 wrong moves, undoed them, thats why sup6.
Quite normal for me. Will take 1 second for recognising OLL though


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 5, 2012)

*Average: 7.04*

7.16, 8.51, 6.97, 5.50, 5.10, 5.60, (11.69), (4.44), 8.32, 6.96, 6.66, 9.62

5.10 should have been sub-4 at least but I had a massive lockup, I hate my Zhanchi


----------



## pdilla (Feb 5, 2012)

*3.80*

3.41, (4.78), 4.61, (1.65), 3.07, 3.78, 4.55, 3.38, 3.67, 3.52, 3.97, 4.04

_HOLY EASY LLs!_ And ty to ZBLL for that sub 2.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 7, 2012)

Avg. 5.78

5.35, (8.20), 6.18, (4.78), 5.49, 7.04, 6.60, 5.17, 5.36, 5.52, 5.11, 5.95

Great average, easy scrambles. Should have been even better, but my friend is borrowing my main =/


----------



## Krag (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 9 *Average = 5.64*
6.35, (8.55), 5.00, 4.12, 4.70, 7.93, 7.25, (3.88), 5.88, 4.69, 5.25, 5.26


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 7, 2012)

12.18, 9.54, 11.57, 10.12, 3.94, 10.88, 10.49, 11.58, 12.47, 12.35, 12.11, 11.12


number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.94
worst time: 12.47

current avg12: 11.19 (σ = 0.89)

Think I might have reached my peak with LL. Just need to improve F2L now to sub-20 and I'll be sub-30 average. If then I go on and learn full PLL I might make sub-25.



Alcuber said:


> *Average: 7.04*
> 
> 7.16, 8.51, 6.97, 5.50, 5.10, 5.60, (11.69), (4.44), 8.32, 6.96, 6.66, 9.62
> 
> 5.10 should have been sub-4 at least but I had a massive lockup, I hate my Zhanchi



I've never had a Zhanchi lockup, I didn't think it was possible!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> Think I might have reached my peak with LL. Just need to improve F2L now to sub-20 and I'll be sub-30 average. If then I go on and learn full PLL I might make sub-25.


 
Just remember to keep doing this competition!

We've already got more competitors in this round than previous; keep it up!


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Just remember to keep doing this competition!
> 
> We've already got more competitors in this round than previous; keep it up!


 
Oh don't worry I will. Every fraction of a second I can eek out counts, and as I said, I now intend to start learning some of the full PLLs, certainly the more common ones. I don't think I can do all the OLLs: I just don't have the time, but will try a few.


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 9 2H Average: 13.62

Standard deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 10.07
Worst Time: 17.16

Times: 14.39 16.57 12.61 10.25 (10.07) 14.58 12.11 11.52 16.21 (17.16) 13.94 14.05


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2012)

Riley, 2h, Round 9

Average: 4.67

4.13, 4.46, 4.61, (3.66), 3.80, 4.41, 5.20, 5.34, (5.55), 5.46, 4.75, 4.54

Easy scrambles.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 9 should have ended yesterday, but I forgot :fp
It will end in around an hour.

My results: 11.66
(15.39) 13.71 11.31 11.10 (5.95) 11.82 10.06 10.48 12.98 14.10 12.32 8.73
Decent.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 9 Results*

ROUND 9 IS NOW CLOSED. I will now accept late results a day late, because the results are now easier to edit.
Here are the results:

1	-	amostay2004	-	3.29
2	-	Edward_Lin	-	3.37
3	-	pdilla	-	3.80
4	-	aznmortalx	-	3.83
5	-	PandaCuber	-	4.26
6	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.29
7	-	nascarjon	-	4.65
8	-	Riley	-	4.67
9	-	JianhanC	-	4.96
10	-	tozies24	-	5.58
11	-	Krag	-	5.64
12	-	immortalchaos29	-	5.78
13	-	Alcuber	-	7.04
14	-	andyfreeman	-	11.19
15	-	ThomasJE	-	11.66
16	-	DaveyCow	-	13.62

Congratulations to amostay2004.
The Round 10 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 10 Scrambles*

ROUND 10 IS NOW OPEN! Remember that I am now accepting results a day late for Round 9.
Here are the scrambles for Round 10:

1) U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' F2 R' F' R F' L'
2) F2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U L U' F2 U' F2 U L'
3) U2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R B' D' B D2 L2 D' R'
4) U L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 L' F R' F R F2 L'
5) L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' F' L F' L' D' U2 L' U2 L'
6) U' L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D F R F' D' U2 F2 R' U' R'
7) F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F' D B2 D' F'
8) L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' B' D2 B R2 L2 F L F L'
9) L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F' D' U2 F' L' F L'
10) B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L B R' B R' L2 F2 L'
11) L2 D L2 D B2 D2 U B2 L2 U' L' F2 U2 F' U' F' U' L'
12) B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R B R' U B2 L B' L

Good luck!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 10

3.12, 3.55, 2.80, 2.87, 2.88, 3.94, 3.05, 4.06, 3.80, 3.43, 3.99, 3.64 = 3.43

Locking up less than usual today.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 10

4.60, 5.71, 6.31, 3.94, 4.31, 5.54, 5.17, 6.17, 5.35, 5.65, 7.06, 5.32 

Average - 5.41


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 9, 2012)

R10 current avg12: 9.85 (σ = 1.38)

9.29, 6.03, 11.00, 7.29, 13.41, 10.64, 10.64, 7.52, 11.08, 10.14, 11.41, 9.49


best time: 6.03
worst time: 13.41


----------



## KJ (Feb 9, 2012)

HI! This is my first round:
Average: 15.62
1. 18.95 
2. 13.02 
3. 20.76
4. 19.02 
5. 12.31
6. 12.16
7. 14.00
8. 12.97
9. 19.38
10. 15.61
11. 12.66
12. 16.62

Man, I wish these where my whole solve!


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 9
5.27, 6.80, (7.34), 4.67, (3.98), 4.33, 4.80, 4.01, 4.12, 4.14, 4.19, 4.16 = *4.65*

Round 10
4.50, 4.75, 5.14, 5.56, (5.66), 4.94, (4.08), 4.83, 4.16, 4.59, 4.55, 4.91 = *4.79*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2012)

nascarjon said:


> Round 9
> 5.27, 6.80, (7.34), 4.67, (3.98), 4.33, 4.80, 4.01, 4.12, 4.14, 4.19, 4.16 = *4.65*


 
Just added your Round 9 results into the leaderboard.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 10 will end in around an hour. 5 people so far - we need more! I'm thinking of bringing back OH in an Ao5 format - let me know what you think.

My results: 12.30
13.67 11.89 11.45 13.65 12.96 13.42 (7.70) 8.36 12.62 12.76 (14.62) 12.25
Average time for me.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 10 Results*

ROUND 10 IS NOW CLOSED. Remember that I will accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:
1	-	amostay2004	-	3.43
2	-	nascarjon	-	4.79
3	-	mrjames113083	-	5.41
4	-	andyfreeman	-	9.85
5	-	ThomasJE	-	12.30
6	-	DaveyCow	-	12.93
7	-	KJ	-	15.62

Here are the total results for Rounds 6-10. This is the mean of your best 3 averages (finally worked out the Excel formula ). Because of this, only people who did 3 of the last 5 rounds will be in this leaderboard.
1	-	pdilla	-	4.35
2	-	PandaCuber	-	4.69
3	-	nascarjon	-	4.71
4	-	ottozing	-	4.72
5	-	Riley	-	4.95
6	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.35
7	-	andyfreeman	-	10.71
8	-	ThomasJE	-	11.67
9	-	DaveyCow	-	13.44

Congrats to amostay2004 and pdilla.
The Round 11 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 11 Scrambles*

ROUND 11 IS NOW OPEN!
I have brought back OH in an Average of 5 format. Because the format is shorter, this should encourage people to do both events. The leaderboards will still stay separate from each other.
Anyway, here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:
1) U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L' B D B D' B2 L
2) F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B' R' U2 B R' U2 L
3) B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D' B' L2 B' L D L' F U2 F
4) U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D' U2 F2 U L' U F U L'
5) U B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L' B D B D' B2 L
6) U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U L' D' L U2 L' D L'
7) R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' L F' L F L2 B' U'
8) L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L D' B' L U B U B2
9) U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L' F2 U' L2
10) R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U' B' D U L U' B' U' L U2
11) L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F' L' B L' B' U' L2 U F
12) R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R' B R' U' R2

One Handed:
1) D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' R D R' D' B R2
2) B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R F' R2 B' R' B' U2
3) B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F2 U B U' B' F2 R'
4) L2 D R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D B2 L' D2 R2 F' D' L'
5) F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F' R' D' R D2 B2 D' F' U2

Good luck!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Meow: 5.20

5.45, 4.90, 5.41, 6.05, 5.31, 5.49, 4.06, 5.56, 4.55, 5.24, 2.62, 6.92


----------



## Riley (Feb 11, 2012)

Riley, 2H, Round 11

Average: 4.89

4.49, 5.34, 5.06, 4.81, (4.06), 4.95, 4.19, 4.36, (6.41), 5.47, 5.38, 4.85


----------



## Czery (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 11*

Default: 4.36, 6.29, 7.20, 6.04, 4.84, (39.66), 5.02, 5.12, (3.98), 16.06, 6.02, 9.36 = 7.03
One Hand: 18.64, (8.68), 10.88, 16.85, (29.61) = 15.46

Lucky One hand times.


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 12, 2012)

*Round 10* 2H Average: 12.93

Standard deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 9.43
Worst Time: 16.44

Times: 11.08 (9.43) 14.38 11.87 13.79 13.04 9.61 (16.44) 14.56 11.60 15.69 13.64

*Round 11* 2H Average: 12.66

Standard deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 8.06
Worst Time: 16.44

Times: 14.76 13.98 14.56 13.88 10.35 14.20 (16.44) 9.68 (8.06 lol PLL skip) 8.11 13.40 13.72


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

2H : 4.70, (6.76), 4.89, 5.62, (3.37), 3.83, 3.60, 4.99, 4.63, 4.45, 6.22, 4.87 = 4.78. Too easy this time around. :3


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 11
2 Handed Average: 5.78
4.73, 5.91, (8.24), 5.83, 5.18, 6.26, 5.45, 4.62, 6.30, 5.10, 6.50, 6.57 

1 Handed Average: 12.33
13.64, 12.70, 10.31, 10.64, 19.06

2 Handed Review: Pretty good for me. I knew most of the OLLs 
1 Handed Review: I think this is good, except for the 19.06. All I can say is; I suck at G perms 1 handed.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright, maybe this'll help me improve:
Round 11:
2H average: 10.51
10.99 12.61 (13.40) 11.07 10.25 6.40 (6.33) 11.84 9.15 11.41 9.32 12.05

the 6.33 was really lucky


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> Round 10 2H Average: 12.93
> 
> Standard deviation: 2.15
> Best Time: 9.43
> ...


 
Your Round 10 results are now in the leaderboard.

And we've already had people do OH. Keep it up, guys.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 11

OH: 12.07
14.15, 11.47, 13.13, 7.98, 11.61


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 11

2H:
2.88, 3.37, 4.27, 3.46, 3.37, 2.99, 4.01, 3.35, 3.15, 3.25, 4.59, 5.26 = 3.58


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

R11 2H 4LLL

session avg: 9.42 (σ = 1.46)

10.63, 8.32, 11.08, 7.12, 10.57, 9.28, 10.47, 10.27, 6.73, 4.96, 9.68, 11.65

best time: 4.96 -> Really??????????!!!!!
worst time: 11.65

Since I've set up a regular cube maintenence routine my Zhanchi has been sweet as....


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 14, 2012)

round 11 2H average = 6.18

5.43, 6.19, (8.30), 5.61, 6.38, (5.05), 6.43, 5.44, 6.36, 6.71, 7.31, 5.90


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2012)

Remember that Round 11 ends in around 5 hours. If you want to participate, do it ASAP. Don't worry if you can't post the results immediately, I will accept late results a couple of days late.

My OH results: 42.30
36.59 (DNF) (27.23) 41.64 48.67
I'll get faster... eventually...


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 11 2H:

4.20, 4.74, 5.84, (6.38), (3.83), 5.55, 4.17, 5.78, 5.20, 6.38, 6.25, 5.30 = *5.34*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 11 will end in around half an hour.

My 2H Results: 10.90
7.96 (14.62) 11.56 12.48 (5.59) 10.17 12.15 9.65 10.07 10.35 11.04 13.56
Decent. Found new fingertricks for H and Z perms, so faster times


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2012)

*Round 11 Results*

ROUND 11 IS NOW CLOSED. I will accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	amostay2004	-	3.58
2	-	Jaycee	-	4.78
3	-	Riley	-	4.89
4	-	PandaCuber	-	5.20
5	-	nascarjon	-	5.34
6	-	Petezorzz	-	5.78
7	-	bryson azzopard	-	6.18
8	-	Czery	-	7.03
9	-	andyfreeman	-	9.42
10	-	cubingawsumness	-	10.51
11	-	ThomasJE	-	10.90
12	-	DaveyCow	-	12.66


One Handed:
1	-	AndersB	-	12.07
2	-	Petezorzz	-	12.33
3	-	Czery	-	15.46
4	-	ThomasJE	-	42.30

Congrats to amostay2004 and AndersB.
The Round 12 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2012)

*Round 12 Scrambles*

ROUND 12 IS NOW OPEN. Remember that I will still accept late results for Round 11 a couple of days late.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:
1) U B2 D F2 D F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L U' B U L U' L B' L'
2) B2 D F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U' F' L' F U2 L' U L U' L'
3) L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R U B U' B' R' B2 U'
4) B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' B' L B' L U L' U' L' U'
5) D L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 U R B R' B2 L' B' L'
6) R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R F R2 F' L' B' R' L
7) B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F' U' F L' U F U' L'
8) D' B2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R F' L' F2 R' F2 L'
9) L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R D' U R U' F' R U F'
10) U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 L D' L U2 L' D L'
11) R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D' R D2 B2 D' F'
12) R2 L2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' B' L B' R' U'

One Handed:
1) B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L U' B' U B L' F2 L2
2) U2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 U' R' F' R U2 F' U F U' F'
3) U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R F R' F' D' U2 F' U2 F'
4) D U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R B' R2 B R L2 F2 L2
5) B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U L' B D B' D' R2 L B2

Good luck!


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 15, 2012)

2H R12 
current avg12: 10.80 (σ = 1.16)
best time: 5.50
worst time: 11.80

11.57, 10.04, 10.26, 11.80, 11.80, 7.86, 11.45, 11.75, 10.93, 5.50, 10.55, 11.75

Meh. Tired today.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 15, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> 2H R12
> current avg12: 10.80 (σ = 1.16)
> best time: 5.50
> worst time: 11.80
> ...


 
Do you mean Round 12 instead of Round 11? Your Round 11 average was 9.42.


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 15, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Do you mean Round 12 instead of Round 11? Your Round 11 average was 9.42.


 
Told you I was tired  Yes, I've edited it now. Cheers


----------



## toma (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 12

2H Average: 11.10
11.52, 11.55, 10.54, 10.19, (15.23), 11.98, 10.21, 10.87, 11.56, (7.10), 11.87, 10.72


----------



## Riley (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 12, 2h, Riley

Average: 5.39
(4.43), 4.95, 5.30, 5.34, 5.86, (6.66), 6.52, 5.60, 4.45, 4.87, 6.33, 4.63


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 12: Ao12: 8.73

Best Time: 5.75
Worst Time: 14.21

Times: 11.53, 10.03, 9.91, 6.48, 8.65, (14.21), 7.87, (5.75), 9.59, 5.79, 10.27, 7.16


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 12
2H: 3.44, 3.58, 3.80, 3.84, 3.70, 6.48, 4.11, 4.61, 4.11, 3.19, 4.74, 3.46 = 3.94


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 12 2H Average: 14.65

Standard deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 9.57
Worst Time: 18.27

Times: 12.80 14.00 (18.27) 14.32 16.29 17.01 14.40 16.51 14.25 (9.57) 15.38 11.58


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 12

2 Handed Average: 5.86
(7.27), 6.73, 5.66, 7.25, 6.43, 6.19, 4.51, 5.28, 5.75, (4.17), 6.15, 4.69
Comment: It was okay, I did better last time. I had a lot of 2 look ones in this average.

1 Handed Average: 12.33
13.57, 12.71, 10.72, (8.26), (14.38)
Comment: Holy sh*t! I got exactly the same average time as last round!  Anyway, Pretty good. 14.38 = Z Perm


----------



## JasonK (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 12 2H: 4.29, 4.69, 5.16, 4.56, (6.65), 4.72, 4.98, 4.11, 4.75, 4.20, 4.95, (3.86) = *4.64*

4 N-perms in an avg12 was slightly unusual, but happy with this.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 18, 2012)

*Round 12 2H:* 5.27, 5.42, 4.59, 5.14, 5.88, (6.83), 4.77, 6.08, 4.40, (3.74), 6.15, 5.98 = *5.37*

Yeah, so many N perms. 5.98 I accidently did 2 U perms instead of Z (at least I'm assuming it was a Z). And I also got 2 V perms, and I used an algorithm I learned 3 days ago (explains 2 of my sup-6's).

*Round 12 OH:* 13.37, 12.32, 12.78, (13.65), (10.53) = *12.82*


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

2H

3.66, 5.19, 4.43, 5.89, 4.78, 5.93, 5.00, 4.61, 3.69, (2.88), (6.05), 3.79 = 4.70

The 2.88 was technically a one look last layer because I predicted the EPLL during inspection.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 12 Two Handed
Average: 7.36
8.15 7.59 5.12 6.62 7.95 8.43 (8.67) 7.34 8.42 (4.29) 7.68 6.28
Haven't been practicing in a while.I'm sure my LL can be sub-7.BTW,I use 2-look OLL.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 12 will end in 2 hours.

Two Handed: 9.87
11.93 12.50 8.01 9.43 9.87 (13.93) 9.15 7.95 11.11 (6.15) 8.46 10.32
Sub-10!  Now to get sub-20 on F2L comp.

One Handed: 51.36
34.79 (27.20) (72.64) 48.65 70.65
2 Z-perms =


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 18, 2012)

*Round 12 Results*

ROUND 12 IS NOW CLOSED. Remember that I will accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Hyprul 9-ty2	-	3.94
2	-	WTF2L?	-	4.64
3	-	Jaycee	-	4.70
4	-	speedcubermicah	-	5.37
5	-	Riley	-	5.39
6	-	Petezorzz	-	5.86
7	-	rubikmaster	-	7.36
8	-	skeletonboy	-	8.73
9	-	ThomasJE	-	9.87
10	-	andyfreeman	-	10.80
11	-	toma	-	11.10
12	-	DaveyCow	-	14.65

One Handed:
1	-	Petezorzz	-	12.33
2	-	speedcubermicah	-	12.82
3	-	ThomasJE	-	51.36

Congrats to Hyprul 9-ty2 and Petezorzz.
The Round 13 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 18, 2012)

*Round 13 Scrambles*

ROUND 13 IS NOW OPEN. Remember that I will still accept late results for Round 12 a couple of days late.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:
1) R2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D R' U2 B' R B R' U2 R'
2) B2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' D2 B R2 F2 R B U2 L'
3) L2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R U R2 B2 R B2 U' R' U
4) L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L F' L2 F L' U' F2 L2
5) U R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R' B L' B L B2 R'
6) U2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R L2 U B U' B' R' B2
7) D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U B L' F L' F' L2 B' U L2
8) U' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L' U2 L D' L' U2 L'
9) L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' B R' F2 R F2 R' B F2 U2
10) U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U F' U' R U2 R' U F'
11) D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B R2 B R' F' R2 U2 R' F'
12) R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D F R' D' R D F' R2 D'

One Handed:
1) B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D R B R' U2 B R B R'
2) D L2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F L D L' D' F U' L2
3) D L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R F2 L U2 R' D2 L
4) U R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' F L' F R F U2 F' L'
5) L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D R' U2 R' D' L'

I'm not sure if these will work, but if you use CCT, JNet Cube, Prisma Puzzle Timer or something simular, the scrambles in text file format are attached so the scrambles can be directly imported into your timer. This is just an experiment - I'm not 100% definite these will work.
Good luck!


----------



## Riley (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 13, Riley

2H average: 5.00
(6.50), 5.39, 5.12, 5.49, (3.51), 4.98, 5.21, 4.71, 5.48, 4.13, 5.28, 4.16

OH average: 11.98
(17.28), (6.63), 12.13, 13.05, 10.76
Easy scrambles.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 13 Two Handed
*Average: 6.13*
6.23 7.45 5.40 6.60 6.70 5.00 6.71 (4.65) (8.03) 5.64 5.50 6.07
Wow,this was a really good average.Could've been even better because I am doing the A perms a little differently since yesterday and there was a lot of A-perms.Maybe I should've done them the old,faster way but,oh well,I am practicing this new way from now on because I know that with practice it can be very fast.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 20, 2012)

round 13
2h: (6.014), 4.665, 4.524, 4.063, 4.046, 3.879, 4.813, 4.910, 4.732, (3.583), 5.611, 5.174 = 4.642 ave12
oh: 10.603, (4.261), 6.834, (11.717), 9.346 = 8.928 ave5


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 13

Event: 2 Handed

Average: 5.16*

4.78, 5.55, 5.15, 5.80, 5.95, 4.42, 4.74, 5.16, 6.19, 4.41, 5.64, 4.34

Very pleased  Was ~6s the last I competed in round 2 or 3 but been doing a lot of LL drills and PLL attacks since. Nice to see it paying off.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.34
worst time: 6.19

current avg5: 5.07 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 4.77 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 5.16 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 5.16 (σ = 0.53)

session avg: 5.16 (σ = 0.53)
session mean: 5.18


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 13 2H: *4.30, (5.28), 3.47, 5.13, (2.94), 4.59, 4.34, 3.70, 3.76, 4.42, 4.53, 4.42 = *4.27*
Worst time is better than my last average haha.... That's saying something.

*Round 13 OH: *(24.59), (3.93), 6.94, 16.30, 11.38 = *11.54*
Haha awesome single here!!!

Average dropped on both, scrambles seemed easy though overall.


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 21, 2012)

R13 2H
current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 2.01)

best time: 4.60
worst time: 11.86

11.20, 11.23, 11.74, 11.86, 11.68, 8.33, 7.21, 4.60, 9.85, 8.52, 5.47, 8.51

Not brilliant: only sub 10 because of some skips and luck in the last few, other wise my times were quite high.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 22, 2012)

Round 13 will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 12.37
8.50 16.04 12.93 12.73 10.90 8.51 (DNF) 8.50 14.28 (6.25) 14.34 17.01
Edge pop on the 16.04 and the DNF was the wrong U perm 

One Handed:
30.95 41.54 (21.84) 46.51 (52.18)
Decent. Messed up on the 52.18 though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 22, 2012)

*Round 13 Results*

ROUND 13 IS NOW CLOSED. I will still accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	speedcubermicah	-	4.27
2	-	deathbypapercutz	-	4.64
3	-	Riley	-	5.00
4	-	Selkie	-	5.16
5	-	rubikmaster	-	6.13
6	-	andyfreeman	-	9.37
7	-	ThomasJE	-	12.37

One Handed:
1	-	deathbypapercutz	-	8.93
2	-	speedcubermicah	-	11.54
3	-	Riley	-	11.98
4	-	ThomasJE	-	38.62

Congrats to speedcubermicah and deathbypapercutz.
The Round 14 scrambles will be up tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 14 Scrambles*

ROUND 14 IS NOW OPEN. Remember that I will acceept late results fo Round 13 a couple of days late.

Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:
1) U R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D U D' U' R' L' F' U2 F R L'
2) U L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L B L2 B' L U F2 L2
3) U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U L F' R2 F R' F2 R' F L'
4) B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L B R' B R' L2 F2 L'
5) L2 D' B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U' R2 U R F'
6) U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R F2 L F L' U2 F U2 R
7) U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B L2 F2 L' B' L2 F2 L'
8) B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B R' B U' B' R B
9) B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R B R' B' L B L U2 B2
10) F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F'
11) F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' F' L B2 L' F R'
12) L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R' B U' R' D2 L F' U' L'

One Handed:
1) D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F' R F2 R' F R2 B2 U'
2) B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 F' D2 U' F L' F L'
3) L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R' F2 L B2 L'
4) B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U R F' L U2 F' L' F2 R U2
5) U F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R' D' R' F2 U R' U2 R

Attached are the scrambles in text file format. Could you please use these, so I know that they work.
Good luck!


----------



## Riley (Feb 24, 2012)

Riley, Round 14, 2H

Average: 4.81
(3.61), 4.74, 4.90, 5.37, 4.20, 4.27, 6.08, 4.81, (6.17), 3.93, 5.26, 4.57


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 24, 2012)

2h:
4.19, 4.42, 5.30, 5.09, 4.85, 4.61, 4.37, 5.85, 5.53, 6.63, 6.19, 3.92

Average: 5.04


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 24, 2012)

round 14
2h: (11.612), 4.360, 4.033, 5.620, 4.974, 4.864, 4.034, 5.806, 4.826, (3.827), 4.157, 7.178 = 4.985 ave12


----------



## pady (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 14:
*2-handed*: 3.59, 4.36, 3.71, 4.80, (3.21), 4.43, 3.66, 4.84, 4.55, 4.13, 4.18, (5.21) = 4.23
*1-handed*: 7.08, 7.25, 7.71, (9.61), (6.22) = 7.35


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 14
2 Handed: 1.38, 3.38, 4.43, 4.68, 4.88, 5.23, 2.85, 3.49, 4.70, 4.24, 4.73, 5.48 = 4.26


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of changing the round change from Saturday evening to Sunday morning. Let me know what you think.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 14
avg12: 4.72 (σ = 0.68)
3.90, 5.33, 3.30, 4.77, 5.24, 4.68, 4.71, 5.09, 3.34, 4.55, 5.60, 6.08


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 14
2h: 5.76, 6.34, (5.03), 8.10, 7.57, 7.75, 5.50, 6.68, 8.10, 8.07, 7.22, (10.07)
Average 7.11

Maybe entering this will make me learn the rest of my OLL and that one PLL alg I forgot.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

(3.29), 5.10, 5.24, 5.91, 5.39, (6.27), 3.87, 5.76, 6.12, 5.25, 5.00, 5.85

= 5.35


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 25, 2012)

2H 

best time: 7.36
worst time: 14.24

current avg12: 10.97 (σ = 1.22)

11.76, 7.36, 12.25, 8.88, 14.24, 11.17, 12.17, 11.42, 12.00, 10.98, 8.67, 10.44


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

*Round 14 Two Handed*
Average: 6.78
5.61 7.09 8.06 6.23 7.43 6.82 7.65 5.93 6.46 6.50 (5.04) (9.00)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 25, 2012)

*LL Round 14*:

3.06, 3.42, 3.70, 4.40, 4.32, 5.25, 5.33, 3.56, (5.55), 4.84, (3.03), 4.48 = *4.24*

*LL OH*:

9.22, 9.38, 9.55, (10.25), (7.69) = *9.38*


----------



## mhmh (Feb 26, 2012)

LL Round 14:

*Average: 14.66*

14.68, 13.02, (21.46), 9.07, 19.68, 15.07, 18.09, 15.40, 15.11, 15.87, (7.60), 10.59


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2012)

2H:
(1.15), 3.27, 2.91, 3.58, 3.54, 4.40, 3.41, 3.66, (4.78), 3.40, 3.90, 4.62 => 3.67avg12


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 14 will end in half an hour.

Two Handed: 12.84
14.17 13.43 10.15 12.57 13.71 15.00 10.84 (15.03) 13.96 13.42 (9.17) 11.10
... :fp

One Handed: 35.38
(44.61) 30.79 (23.81) 41.81 33.54
Decent.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 14 Results*

ROUND 14 IS NOW CLOSED. I will accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Sa967St	-	3.67
2	-	pady	-	4.23
3	-	TheZenith27	-	4.24
4	-	Hyprul 9-ty2	-	4.26
5	-	PandaCuber	-	4.72
6	-	Riley	-	4.81
7	-	deathbypapercutz	-	4.99
8	-	onlyleftname	-	5.04
9	-	Jaycee	-	5.35
10	-	rubikmaster	-	6.78
11	-	jeff081692	-	7.11
12	-	andyfreeman	-	10.97
13	-	ThomasJE	-	12.84
14	-	mhmh	-	14.66

One Handed:
1	-	pady	-	7.35
2	-	TheZenith27	-	9.38
3	-	ThomasJE	-	35.38

Congrats to Sa967St and pady.
The Round 15 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 15 Scrambles*

ROUND 15 IS NOW OPEN. I will stil laccept late results for Round 14 a couple of days late.
Here are the scrambles for Round 15:

Two Handed:
1) F2 U R2 F2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B' L' D' L D2 F2 D' B'
2) U' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' L2 F L' U' L2
3) L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R F' R' B2 U R F R F2 D'
4) L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U' B' U B L' F2 L2
5) U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D F R2 L' U2 B' R' L F R
6) D R2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U' R' F2 U' B L B'
7) U L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U F' R' U R U' R F'
8) D R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L' D R2 D' L'
9) B2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' L' F L' B2 U R' U R
10) F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L B U' B' U B' L
11) R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D R' U' L' U R' U' L
12) B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 L U2 L' B D B' L U2 L

One Handed:
1) F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U'
2) U' F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U B' D L B' U' L
3) B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F R F' R U R' U' R'
4) B2 D R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R' F' L2 B' L2 F R' B2 U'
5) L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L U' F U2 F U' F2 U L'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 26, 2012)

2H: 4.07, 4.19, 4.71, 4.96, (2.25), 4.73, 4.44, 3.81, 4.83, (6.37), 4.88, 4.06 = 4.47


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 15
2h: 7.92, 4.49, 5.18, 6.90, (8.97), 8.74, 5.11, 4.95, 6.05, 6.48, (4.47), 6.75
Average 6.26

relearned my last PLL. need to learn more OLL.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 15

Event: 2H

Average: 5.02*

4.75, 5.70, 5.95, 5.15, 5.91, 5.03, 4.43, 4.02, 4.36, 7.92, 4.00, 4.91


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 15

2H Avg: 9.15

(10.62), 7.16, 10.06, 8.37, 9.92, 10.50, 10.13, 6.84, 8.94, 9.95, (5.96), 9.62

(3 Look LL)


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 15:

2H: 8.40
8.72, 7.77, 10.16, (12.68), 8.74, 8.16, 7.87, 7.28, 7.39, 10.09, (6.96), 7.85

OH: 27.31
(11.03), 23.71, (31.60), 30.04, 28.18

(2LLL)

I'm a fail at LL. If it were faster, I'd be sub-20 2H for sure, probably around 15 or 16. If OH LL was 20 instead of 27, I'd be averaging 40-45! That would be beast.

I'm hoping that I can succeed in doing this competition for more than 1 week like what happens with most of my other forum races. :/


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 27, 2012)

r15 2h

Best average of 12: 9.52
Standard deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 7.57
Worst Time: 11.92

1-12 - (11.92) 7.97 8.66 (7.57) 11.83 10.80 10.24 8.46 9.37 10.22 9.83 7.78

nice.... no easy ones either.


----------



## TheWitcher (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 15
2H

*Average: 11.57*

12.84, 11.76, 12.06, 11.02, (15.63), 10.02, 10.96, (9.40), 10.08, 11.00, 13.52, 10.61

And I'm using 3LLL... :fp


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 27, 2012)

*Two Handed: 3.69*
4.23, 3.96, (4.44), 4.04, 3.92, 3.81, 3.00, 3.07, (2.85), 3.64, 3.19, 4.02

So any EPLLs...

*OH*: 8.33
(5.08), 8.22, (12.17), 5.70, 11.06

Cube drop on first :fp.
OLLCP and EPLL skip on 5.70 but I locked up.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 15

2H Avg: 6.26

6.72, 6.49, 6.85, 5.96, 6.78, 7.73, (4.59), 4.86, 5.92, 5.46, 5.81, (10.37)

Not bad. I'm in the process of learning 1LOLL and most of these were ones I've already memorized. The 7.73, 5.92, and 10.37 were the 3LLLs. It's interesting using this comp as a way to see how much the 1LOLLs can help.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 15 Results*

ROUND 15 IS NOW CLOSED. I will accept late results a couple of days late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	3.69
2	-	chrissyD	-	4.47
3	-	Selkie	-	5.02
4	-	jeff081692	-	6.26
5	-	immortalchaos29	-	6.26
6	-	Ickathu	-	8.40
7	-	mdmrubik07	-	9.15
8	-	andyfreeman	-	9.52
9	-	TheWitcher	-	11.57

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	8.33
2	-	Ickathu	-	27.31

Here are the total results for Rounds 11-15. It is the mean of your best 3 averages. Therefore, you must have done 3 of the last 5 rounds to be in this leaderboard.

Two Handed:
1	-	Riley	-	4.90
2	-	Jaycee	-	4.94
3	-	rubikmaster	-	6.76
4	-	andyfreeman	-	9.44
5	-	ThomasJE	-	11.05

One Handed:
1	-	ThomasJE	-	38.77

Congrats to Tao Yu, Riley and ThomasJE (by default).
The Round 16 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 16 Scrambles*

ROUND 16 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:
1) U' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 L' U R B U B' U R' L'
2) F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 F' L' F' U F L F U'
3) F2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L B' L' F' L F U2 L2
4) F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F D F' D2 L2 D R U
5) L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 L F' L' F' R F2
6) U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' F2 L' U2 L' B L B2 U2 B L
7) B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 F L B' L F2 D2 B' R2 F'
8) R2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U' F2 U2 F' U F' U L'
9) B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R' B' R2 B R
10) B2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' R F2 R' B L'
11) F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' F' L2 B L B' L F
12) U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D L D' R2 D L

One Handed:
1) U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R L F' L2 F R' L' U' L2
2) F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F' L B' L F2 D2 B' R2 F'
3) U R2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F' R' F2 R' F' R2 L F L'
4) U F2 D F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B' L' D' L D B' U L2
5) D' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U L' U F U' F' L'

The scrambles are attached in text file format. If you use CCT, JNetCube, Prisma or something simular, the scrambles can be imported into your timer.
Good luck!


----------



## Krag (Feb 29, 2012)

Round 16 *Average = 5.16*
(7.29), 4.52, 5.51, 4.87, 6.10, 5.25, 5.93, 4.86, 5.53, 4.51, 4.48, (4.33)


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 29, 2012)

Round 16
2h: 5.16, 6.99, 7.47, 5.92, (8.66), 6.07, (3.35), 6.99, 5.71, 5.15, 6.12, 5.37
Average 5.65


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 1, 2012)

R16 2H

Best average of 12: 10.59

Standard deviation: 1.79

9.25 8.49 11.21 (13.10) 10.48 12.61 12.89 10.55 (7.14) 11.24 10.54 8.64


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 16

2H Average - 7.18
*Times*
8.97, 6.24, 6.49, 6.56, *10.15*, 6.49, 8.49, 7.68, 7.14, 5.79, 7.98, *4.55*

OH Average - 13.18
*Times*
13.18, *15.49*, 11.68, 14.69, *9.53*


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 16 2H:* 4.10, 3.80, (6.44), 4.49, 3.73, 5.10, (2.11), 4.93, 3.26, 3.58, 6.08, 5.24 = *4.43*

*Round 16 OH:* 13.53, 11.50, 8.17, 8.86, 7.60 = *9.51*


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 16
2H: 04.93: 04.51, 04.24, (06.50), 04.69, 05.47, 04.98, (02.07), 05.30, 04.37, 05.68, 03.82, 06.28
OH: 13.22: (20.65), 13.20, (12.15), 12.95, 13.50


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Round 16

Event: 2H

Average: 5.15*

4.99, 5.46, 5.95, 5.31, 5.49, 5.32, 5.00, 6.24, 4.22, 4.79, 4.69, 4.50

Bad start, better finish.


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 16 
2H

Average - 11.23

(15.01), 10.39, 12.11, 11.00, 12.30, 13.55, 10.28, 10.68, 10.11, 08.55, 14.09, (06.68)


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 16 will end in 45 minutes.

Two Handed: 10.32
13.57 9.92 10.11 12.29 (14.82) 12.37 7.95 10.67 7.26 (5.25) 10.89 8.17
Pretty decent... Started off slow though.

One Handed: 28.46
(23.92) 30.57 (31.82) 30.84 23.96
Quite fast...


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

2H: 4.31, 4.93, 4.82, 4.61, 4.81, 4.15, 4.89, (5.94), 4.03, 3.77, 4.37, (3.72) = *4.47*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 16 Results*

ROUND 16 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	speedcubermicah	-	4.43
2	-	WTF2L?	-	4.47
3	-	scotzbhoy	-	4.93
4	-	Selkie	-	5.15
5	-	Krag	-	5.16
6	-	jeff081692	-	5.65
7	-	MeshuggahX	-	7.18
8	-	ThomasJE	-	10.32
9	-	andyfreeman	-	10.59
10	-	TheWitcher	-	11.23

One Handed:
1	-	speedcubermicah	-	9.51
2	-	MeshuggahX	-	13.18
3	-	scotzbhoy	-	13.22
4	-	ThomasJE	-	28.46

Congrats to speedcubermicah.
The Round 17 scrambles will be up shortly.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 17 Scrambles*

ROUND 17 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

U2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 B L' B' L' B L' B' U L2
L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R' F2 L F L' F R
D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' L' U R' U' L
U' B2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R' B' R2 B R F2 U L2
U R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 U R U' R' F R' U R2 U' F' R'
D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R D R' D' B R2
U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L' F' D' F D L' U F2
D' F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R F' R F L F' L' U2 F2
R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F U R U' R' F'
L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L' D R2 D' L'
F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L B2 R B R' B L U'
U F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L B L' B2 U B2 L B' L
One Handed:

L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' F R' F' R2 B2 L U2 R'
U' R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L U F D' F D U' F' L'
U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U L' U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
D B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 R' F' R L U2 L'
R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F D U R F' U' F' R
As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## samkli (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 17 two-handed

Average: *5.20*

7.26 2-look OLL
6.13 2-look OLL
4.20 
6.21 2-look OLL
4.97
4.92
4.13
5.64 2-look OLL
3.50 
4.44 
6.96 2-look OLL
4.44

Is this bad for averaging around 17 sec?


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

samkli said:


> Round 17 two-handed
> 
> Average: *5.20*
> 
> Is this bad for averaging around 17 sec?


 
I would say a 3.5:2 or 2:1 F2L:LL ratio is the best.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

4.80, 4.34, 4.15, 4.39, 4.06, 6.12, 3.43, 5.92, 3.19, 3.41, 2.91, 4.26 = *4.20*


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 17: 2H
Average: *10.64*

12.28, _(17.89)_, 6.59, _(5.80)_, 10.73, 12.10, 12.48, 13.66, 10.34, 7.70, 8.84, 11.64


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 4, 2012)

2H : 4.20, 3.81, 2.95, 3.72, 3.71, 4.17, (2.79), (7.37), 3.10, 3.35, 3.25, 4.43 = 3.67
OH: 9.04, 8.71, (6.56), DNF, 11.74 = 9.83


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 4, 2012)

2H :7.47, 4.99, 5.19, 6.69, 5.40, 6.47, 4.42, 6.55, 3.03, 6.19, 5.90, 5.83=*5.76*


----------



## pady (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 17
2H: 3.83, 3.95, 3.90, 3.89, 3.28, (4.86), 2.84, 3.67, 2.91, (2.70), 3.85, 3.85 = 3.60 // DAFUQ?!
1H: 8.89, 7.60, (6.14), (9.18), 8.07 = 8.19 // Quite normal


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 17
2h: (8.36), 6.44, 5.47, 7.27, 5.38, 8.25, 5.23, 8.12, (3.88), 6.70, 6.17, 6.00
Average 6.50


----------



## brunovervoort (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 17 2 handed:5.68 4.69 3.61 (7.44) 4.35 5.40 5.21 5.93 4.43 (3.31) 3.33 5.31= *4.79*


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 17 2H Average: 12.89

Standard deviation: 2.88
Best Time: 5.76
Worst Time: 16.24

Times: 14.48 13.50 10.43 (16.24) 11.88 15.02 12.60 13.63 (5.76) 8.56 14.78 14.00

Pretty good for me.. Hopefully can keep it up! Of course, that J-perm on the 9th scramble helped.... I think it's 5.76 and not sub3 coz I was in so much shock at the scramble lol


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 5, 2012)

_*Round 17:*_
*2H* -> 3.34, 4.09, 6.05, 5.46, 6.40, 7.10, 4.24, 4.77, 2.58, 3.98, 4.30, 4.62 = 4.73


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2012)

Argh! I didn't know this was a bi-weekly competition! Oh well.

2H Average: *8.65*


Spoiler



LL training
Mar 5, 2012 12:59:09 PM - 1:03:58 PM

Mean: 8.79
Standard deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 5.59
Worst Time: 13.44

Best average of 5: 7.56
8-12 - (13.44) (5.59) 7.94 7.99 6.75

Best average of 12: 8.65
1-12 - 10.25 7.29 7.84 9.46 9.42 10.86 8.65 (13.44) (5.59) 7.94 7.99 6.75



OH Average: *26.54*


Spoiler



OH LL training
Mar 5, 2012 1:07:12 PM - 1:10:55 PM

Mean: 27.30
Standard deviation: 3.78
Best Time: 22.87
Worst Time: 34.03

Best average of 5: 26.54
1-5 - 25.26 (22.87) 26.10 (34.03) 28.26


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Best average of 12: 9.58
1-12 - 6.84 9.06 9.68 6.88 11.02 10.97 (12.83) 11.94 6.75 (6.12) 12.16 10.51

Standard deviation: 2.29


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 17
2H

Average: 10.35

09.17, 11.32, 10.41, 11.45, (12.15), 09.80, 11.64, 12.07, 08.45, (06.57), 11.12, 10.00 
I was hoping for sub 10... Too many A perms, hate them :\


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 17 will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 12.72
13.89 18.71 (7.65) 10.40 17.43 10.45 12.40 10.17 (DNF) 11.39 12.64 9.71
:fp

One Handed: 35.79
34.39 37.28 (25.18) 35.70 (41.93)
Pretty decent.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 7, 2012)

*Round 17 Results*

ROUND 17 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	pady	-	3.60
2	-	Tao Yu	-	3.67
3	-	WTF2L?	-	4.20
4	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.73
5	-	brunovervoort	-	4.79
6	-	samkli	-	5.20
7	-	Ickenicke	-	5.76
8	-	jeff081692	-	6.50
9	-	Ickathu	-	8.65
10	-	andyfreeman	-	9.58
11	-	TheWitcher	-	10.35
12	-	foolish	-	10.64
13	-	ThomasJE	-	12.72
14	-	DaveyCow	-	12.89

One Handed:
1	-	pady	-	8.19
2	-	Tao Yu	-	9.83
3	-	Ickathu	-	26.54
4	-	ThomasJE	-	35.79

Congrats to pady.
The Round 18 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 7, 2012)

*Round 18 Scrambles*

ROUND 18 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L F' L2 F L
U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L' D' L D F' L F L2
F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F L' F' R' U R' U F2 L'
U' L2 U' F2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B L B' L D' U2 L' U2 L'
R2 D B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U L D' R' D L D' R' U
F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R B' L B' R2 L F2 R
U B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' L' U' F U2 F' U L'
R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' F U R U' R' F'
R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R F2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F'
U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B' U' B R' U B U' R'
R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' U B U' B R'
R2 L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F' D' U' L' U F U L' U2
One Handed:

B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' L' B2 R B' R' B' L B2 U2
R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U' F R U R' U' F'
F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 L' F L' U2 F2 U F U' F'
D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 U' L' F2 R' F' R F' L'
L2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 R B R'
As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 18
2h: 6.15, 6.80, 7.38, (9.13), 5.26, 8.96, 5.17, (3.85), 6.69, 7.16, 5.95, 6.49
Average 6.60


----------



## foolish (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 18: 2H
Average: *11.38*

10.77, 12.34, 12.22, _(17.41)_, 7.80, 13.82, 13.55, _(7.47)_, 8.99, 10.59, 10.17, 13.56

Definitely have to improve my LL.


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 18
2H

Average: 9.87

8.89, 10.16, (DNF(12.55)), 8.06, 8.52, 10.30, 9.34, (6.22), 11.60, 9.69, 9.92, 12.20+

Finally sub10... but that DNF kind of ruined it.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 8, 2012)

2H Average: *8.44*


Spoiler



LL training
Mar 7, 2012 9:29:57 PM - 9:34:18 PM

Mean: 8.34
Standard deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 5.14
Worst Time: 10.46

Best average of 5: 7.23
4-8 - 8.33 5.80 (10.40) 7.55 (5.14)

Best average of 12: 8.44
1-12 - 8.37 8.61 9.37 8.33 5.80 10.40 7.55 (5.14) 9.15 8.51 8.34 (10.46)



OH Average: *24.15*


Spoiler



Mean: 24.26
Standard deviation: 2.92
Best Time: 20.46
Worst Time: 28.39

Best average of 5: 24.15
1-5 - 26.86 (20.46) (28.39) 22.49 23.09


----------



## Bob (Mar 8, 2012)

2H avg: *6.68*
8.81	6.58	(10.69)	6.75	5.61	6.61	5.77	(3.52)	7.36	6.90	5.53	6.83

OH avg: *15.03*
(23.33) (11.93) 13.77 12.80 18.52


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.72

Best average of 12: 9.52
1-12 - 11.02 9.68 (7.24) 9.50 7.94 9.67 7.47 7.99 10.63 (13.30) 10.01 11.32

Think I've generally reached my limit now looking that that graph ^ Need to start learning some full OLL and PLL methinks.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 18*
*2H *->4.37, 4.23, 4.69, 4.69, 3.59, 5.83, 4.65, 3.09, 4.44, 6.97, 4.70, 4.68 = 4.59


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 8, 2012)

3.45, 4.07, 4.78, 3.70, 3.44, 4.01, 3.53, (2.94), 3.05, 3.88, 4.37, (4.91) = 3.83

This is a fun comp

(11.86), 9.21, 10.20, (6.32), 10.37 = 9.93


----------



## brunovervoort (Mar 9, 2012)

LL competition-round 18
Two handed
4.59, 6.05, 6.40, 3.89, 4.23, 5.29, 4.21, 3.66, 6.80, 5.15, 3.49, 5.73=*4.92 *avg12


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 18

2H
*Average of 12: 4.78*


Spoiler



1. (7.53) 
2. 4.12 
3. 4.76 
4. 4.33 
5. 3.66 
6. 6.97 
7. 3.67 
8. (3.51) 
9. 5.89 
10. 5.68 
11. 4.23 
12. 4.47


OH
*Average of 5: 11.18*


Spoiler



1. 12.60 
2. (8.64) 
3. 9.99 
4. 10.94 
5. (13.59)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 10, 2012)

4.22, 4.47, 5.36, 5.56, 4.15, 5.33, 4.14, 3.44, 5.43, 5.15, 4.92, 5.04

avg: 4.82 (σ = 0.53)


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Mar 10, 2012)

*TH:*
*Average: 3.36*
01.: 3.76
02.: 2.91
03.4.00)
04.: 3.36
05.: 2.75
06.: 3.48
07.: 3.68
08.2.34)
09.: 3.16
10.: 3.99
11.: 3.13
12.: 3.45

Not bad. The 2.34 was awesome.


----------



## Krag (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 18 *Average = 6.10*
5.07, 5.53, 7.34, 5.16, 5.84, 8.63, 4.93, (4.62), 5.66, 6.57, (11.49), 6.24


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 18 2H Average: 13.60

Standard deviation: 3.19
Best Time: 6.99
Worst Time: 19.08

Times: 15.52 17.60 14.31 (19.08) 10.56 14.65 13.26 (6.99) 9.48 14.01 12.62 13.95


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 18 will end in around half an hour.

Two Handed: 10.40
10.32 10.35 10.93 10.32 11.10 (14.56) 9.42 (5.18) 11.12 9.46 10.68 10.29
Consistent, but a little slow.

One Handed: 28.35
(42.43) (16.03) 22.29 29.78 32.98
My laptop switched itself off halfway through


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 18 Results*

ROUND 18 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Ezy Ryder	-	3.36
2	-	Tao Yu	-	3.83
3	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.59
4	-	Skullush	-	4.78
5	-	Fire Cuber	-	4.82
6	-	brunovervoort	-	4.92
7	-	jeff081692	-	6.60
8	-	Bob	-	6.68
9	-	Ickathu	-	8.44
10	-	andyfreeman	-	9.52
11	-	TheWitcher	-	9.87
12	-	ThomasJE	-	10.40
13	-	foolish	-	11.38
14	-	DaveyCow	-	13.60

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	9.93
2	-	Skullush	-	11.18
3	-	Bob	-	15.03
4	-	Ickathu	-	24.15
5	-	ThomasJE	-	28.35

Congrats to Ezy Ryder and Tao Yu.
The Round 19 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 19 Scrambles*

ROUND 19 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F R' B R' B F2 L2 F
D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 R' U2 B U' L U' L' B' R'
L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F L' F U2 F L F L2
B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 R' D2 R2 B L' B' L2
U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' U F U' F' L'
U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U R B' R2 B R L2 F2 L2
U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U L2 U' L D2 F D2 B R2 B' R2 L'
U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 U R U' R' L2 F'
U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R' B' R2 B R F2 U B2 L2
L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B L B' L U L' U' L'
B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F' U' L' U L F
L2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R' D L D' R' D L
One Handed:

D U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U B F2 L' D' L D B' F2 L2
D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' R' U' L2 U R' U' L2
D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L F L2 B2 R' U2 L
U L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L'
U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L D' F' D F R2 L'
As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## JasonK (Mar 11, 2012)

4.72, 4.91, 4.59, 4.77, 4.27, 4.48, 5.04, (5.18), 4.72, (3.81), 4.24, 3.83 = *4.56*

Lol last scramble


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> 4.72, 4.91, 4.59, 4.77, 4.27, 4.48, 5.04, (5.18), 4.72, (3.81), 4.24, 3.83 = *4.56*
> 
> Lol last scramble


 
Round 18 or Round 19?


----------



## foolish (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19: 2H
Average: *11.27*

12.74, 13.26, 8.35, 10.50, 10.47, 11.10, 10.43, _(14.59)_, 13.81, 11.65, 10.43, _(6.61)_

I'm not improving my LL at all -.-


----------



## toma (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19 2H
Average: *8.32*

9.07 (13.76) 8.11 7.17 (4.68) 10.29 9.82 8.26 10.57 7.56 7.08 5.24


A few good ones atleast.


----------



## otsyke (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19

2H
5.17,4.78,5.28,5.20,3.68,4.63,3.82,5.44,4.24,4.52,3.88,4.13 = 4.57


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19
2H
5.10, 5.53, 5.03, 5.29, 4.23, 4.63, 4.34, 3.71, 4.08, 4.79, 4.06, 4.78=4.63

Its been really long that i m stuck around the 4.5-5 mark. I m soon going to relearn my last layer algs, probably learn 2 sided pll recognition and multiple cases for olls. I badly want to sub4 this


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19
TH
5.66, 4.59, 3.72, 3.31, 4.29, 3.74, 3.47, 3.27, 3.88, 3.20, 2.53, 3.46 = *3.69 *average


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 11, 2012)

2H: 4.60, 4.02, 3.80, 4.46, 4.36, 3.69, 3.77, 2.96, (4.83), 3.53, 3.31, (2.83) = 3.85
meh.Too many 4s

OH: 8.73, (5.71), (10.33), 6.35, 9.38 = 8.15
Pretty good


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 11, 2012)

5.89, 4.07, 3.80, 5.95, 4.25, 3.83, 4.32, 3.87, (5.97), 4.03, 3.62, (3.28) = *4.36*


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 19
2h: 6.58, (7.63), 6.81, 6.51, (3.99), 6.84, 6.33, 6.47, 5.89, 6.24, 4.02, 4.41
Average 6.01


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

What would you think about a possible return for BLD in Round 21? Probably in a 'Best 3 of 5' format. Let me know what you think. And, if you intend to do 2H and OH, but choose to post one and then edit with the other later, please put DNS, so I know to check back for edited results.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 11, 2012)

2H Average: *8.32*


Spoiler



LL training
Mar 11, 2012 11:35:39 AM - 11:41:26 AM

Mean: 8.27
Standard deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 5.94
Worst Time: 10.02

Best average of 5: 7.79
8-12 - 8.59 8.01 (6.51) (9.31) 6.78

Best average of 12: 8.32
1-12 - (10.02) 8.58 8.07 9.67 (5.94) 9.12 8.58 8.59 8.01 6.51 9.31 6.78



OH average: *22.82*


Spoiler



OH LL training
Mar 11, 2012 11:43:45 AM - 11:46:36 AM

Mean: 23.60
Standard deviation: 3.75
Best Time: 19.24
Worst Time: 30.28

Best average of 5: 22.82
1-5 - 24.00 21.05 (30.28) (19.24) 23.42



OH was awesome. 2H was decent.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 12, 2012)

Just to let you know - this round will end on Thursday instead of Wednesday because I am very busy on Wednesday. The next round will also end later on Sunday evening; otherwise that round would only be two days long.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 4.28
Worst Time: 11.21

Best average of 12: 8.50
1-12 - 9.24 (11.21) 7.53 6.70 9.24 10.14 7.77 9.45 11.12 6.32 7.53 (4.28)


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Mar 12, 2012)

(not in order)

8.61, (4.09), 8.09, 4.62, 7.97, 9.13, (10.43), 6.66, 8.63, 8.71, 4.69, 9.90

10 of 12, 7.70


----------



## Riley (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 19, 2H, Riley

Average: 4.25
(4.89), 4.27, 4.59, 4.62, 3.29, 4.37, 4.49, 4.73, 4.04, 4.04, 4.07, (2.85)


----------



## Czery (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 19

Cold Hands: 6.32 (σ = 0.86)
6.61, (8.06), 6.53, 6.45, 5.27, 5.42, 6.85, 7.06, 7.82, 6.00, (4.39), 5.16

Surprisingly consistent despite stiff fingers.

One hand: 13.94 (σ = 1.09)
(16.02), 12.69, (11.91), 14.69, 14.44

Lucky scrambles.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 19:*
*2H *-> 6.072, 4.840, 4.936, 5.065, 2.961, 3.920, 4.333, 3.881, 5.164, 4.288, 4.008, 4.122 = 4.456


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 19

2H
*Average of 12: 4.66*


Spoiler



1. 5.78 
2. (6.69) 
3. 5.48 
4. 5.11 
5. 3.38 
6. 5.80 
7. 4.22 
8. 4.66 
9. 4.75 
10. 4.06 
11. 3.34 
12. (3.16)


Bad start

OH
*Average of 5: 11.02*


Spoiler



1. 10.56 
2. (9.91) 
3. (14.51) 
4. 11.20 
5. 11.31


Come on man, 3 E-perms? -__- But the average wasn't bad I guess. I don't really do LL alone enough to know what's good/bad.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 13, 2012)

Average of 12: 3.82



Spoiler



1. 3.69 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 L F L' F2 R' F' R' 
2. 4.38 F2 L F L' U L F R F2 R D2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 
3. 3.78 F U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 
4. 4.63 U R B' R2 F R B R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 
5. (2.45) U2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 F L' F U L' U' B' U' 
6. 4.45 U2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L' B L U' L U2 L' B' R' 
7. 3.33 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L' F L2 B L B 
8. 3.55 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B F R' F2 R B' F 
9. 3.70 B2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' R2 F' R F' L' U2 R 
10. (DNF(0.80)) R U2 L D2 R' D2 R' F2 L' F2 D' R' F2 R D B' R' B 
11. 3.74 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' L F2 L' F' 
12. 2.94 U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 L' D B' D' L R2 F' 

.53 SD

Ignore scrambles. The DNF(.80) was not having the timer selected and therefore not starting it. I messed up each of the 3 L perms I got, I think all of the 4s were L perm :/

EDIT: Actually no one of the 4s was 2 J perms  wrong angle.


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2012)

2H => *5.77*

7.03	5.53	5.86	6.75	4.27	6.19	6.63	12.36	6.47	4.72	4.28	4.13

OH => *15.75*

16.86 12.81 20.38 12.05 16.08


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 19
2H

Average: 10.15
10.30, 14.20, 8.32, 12.73, 5.79, 11.30, 12.27, 10.70, 11.11, 10.79, 7.35, 6.97

meh.


----------



## dingleb115 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 19 2H
Avg: 6.82*
7.83, 6.37, 7.88, 7.49, 6.06, 7.54, 7.27, 9.38, 6.47, 5.48, 5.78, 4.53


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been very busy today as well, so this round will end Saturday.


----------



## retep (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 19 2H
Avg: 8.23 (σ = 1.54)
7.89, (12.76), 6.40, 10.03, 6.08, 7.98, 8.35, 10.92, 9.25, 8.46, 6.95, (4.82)

All over the place lol


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 16, 2012)

2H
06.25, 04.13, 04.33, 05.27, 04.62, 03.87, 04.66, 04.19, 04.42, 04.39, 03.68, 05.00 = 04.49

OH
11.13, 17.36, 13.78, 15.47, 11.78, 13.92, 14.09, 15.00, 18.48, 19.77, 09.19, 13.18 = 14.42


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 17, 2012)

Am I on time?

*Two hand*

*Average 10 of 12:* 6.78


Spoiler



1. 7.27 
2. 9.78 
3. 5.64 
4. 7.15 
5. 4.86 
6. 7.63 
7. 6.70 
8. 8.28 
9. 6.87 
10. 7.27 
11. 6.14 
12. 3.79



Wow. I don't remember ever doing a LL average before and this is much faster than I expected.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> Am I on time?


 
Yes, you are. I extended this round because I was very busy.

This round will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 8.57
10.75 (13.53) 7.50 7.56 (4.12) 10.31 7.25 10.53 10.46 8.75 7.76 4.87
After the first 2 solves, I thought sub-10 would be hard, but then... :confused: 6 sub-8's I wasn't expecting.

One Handed:


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 19 Resullts*

ROUND 19 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	wlstjd2145	-	3.69
2	-	Rpotts	-	3.82
3	-	Tao Yu	-	3.85
4	-	Riley	-	4.25
5	-	chrissyD	-	4.36
6	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.46
7	-	JonathanH	-	4.49
8	-	WTF2L?	-	4.56
9	-	otsyke	-	4.57
10	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.63
11	-	Skullush	-	4.66
12	-	Bob	-	5.77
13	-	jeff081692	-	6.01
14	-	Czery	-	6.32
15	-	pi.cubed	-	6.78
16	-	dingleb115	-	6.82
17	-	ThtDarnNeighbor	-	7.70
18	-	retep	-	8.23
19	-	toma	-	8.32
20	-	Ickathu	-	8.32
21	-	andyfreeman	-	8.50
22	-	ThomasJE	-	8.57
23	-	TheWitcher	-	10.15
24	-	foolish	-	11.27

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	8.15
2	-	Skullush	-	11.02
3	-	Czery	-	13.94
4	-	JonathanH	-	14.42
5	-	Bob	-	15.75
6	-	Ickathu	-	22.82

Congrats to wlstjd2145 and Tao Yu.
The Round 20 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 20 Scrambles*

ROUND 20 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

D R2 B2 D L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B L' B' L U2 L
U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 B' R2 B U2 L' F L' U' L2
B2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B L B' U2 L B L B'
L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D R' F R2 F' R' B2 U' L2 U'
R2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 L' U' B U L U' L B' L'
U F2 D B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B L B'
R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 R' F' R U' R' F R
L2 U' B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F' U' L' U L F' L2 F2
R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' L2 F2 L' B' L2 F2 L'
R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R' F L' F R2 L' B2 R'
U' L2 D U D' U' L' F U F' U' F U F' U' L'

One Handed:

R2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F R' D' R D B2 F' R2
L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 U' L' B' U' B U L
B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F L U2 L U2 L' F L2
F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 U' L B F' U F2 U' B' F L'
F2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F L U' L' U L' F U2

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
I'm also thinking about bringing back BLD probably in a 'Mean of Best 3 out of 5', or B 3o5 (if that exists). Let me know what you think.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 17, 2012)

Round 20
2h: 7.41, 8.41, 6.45, 5.91, 6.83, 7.14, 4.32, (11.35), 7.48, 7.85, 6.91, (2.26)
Average 6.87

Just lubed and forgot tons of algorithms, but only lost about a second.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 17, 2012)

4.65, 5.56, 4.93, 4.14, 4.61, 5.22, 4.04, 4.82, 5.66, (7.93), 4.44, (0.94) = 4.81

A lot worse than last round but i'm worn out. Probably should have saved this for tomorrow


----------



## retep (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 20
2h
Average: 9.25 (σ = 1.20)*
10.24, 8.46, 9.05, (7.65), 7.74, 11.76, 8.34, 8.37, (11.95), 9.10, 9.11, 10.34

Well more consistent, but worse than last time lol. Man some people are extremely fast though...

Also had to laugh at that last scramble (D U D' U')

btw was that last scramble a pll skip if you know full oll or something? Guy above me got .94 and it was the other guys best as well by a significant amount, I got stuck with an F-perm lol


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 17, 2012)

retep said:


> btw was that last scramble a pll skip if you know full oll or something? Guy above me got .94 and it was the other guys best as well by a significant amount, I got stuck with an F-perm lol


 
Yea it was a skip. Heres the alg.


Spoiler



U f (R U R' U')(R U R' U') f'


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 17, 2012)

Round 20
2H

Average: 9.99 (lol)

10.39, 9.22, 9.68, 9.39, 10.54, 10.55, 11.78, 9.35, DNF(13.07), (8.50), 10.87, 9.63

The DNF was a pop during the execution of PLL, took me a while to stop the timer.
Not a single 1Look OLL this time, so I guess it's pretty decent.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 18, 2012)

4.63,2.60, 5.74, 4.30, 4.45, (5.78), 4.93, 4.98, 4.42, 3.32, 4.50, (1.94)=4.38

2.60 was slow oll + skip
1.94 had a skip but i did U3' instead of U


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 18, 2012)

5.34, 1.82 (PLL skip), 4.73, 4.13, 4.04, 4.63, 4.39, 4.64, 4.97, 3.86, 4.73, 1.69 (PLL skip) = *4.19*


----------



## JasonK (Mar 18, 2012)

4.74, 1.95, 4.78, 4.26, (5.53), 5.16, 4.26, 4.81, 5.15, 3.74, 4.57, (1.48) = *4.34*

2 PLL skips (you can tell which ones...)


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 18, 2012)

2H : 3.98 avg12



Spoiler



Average of 12: 3.98
1. 4.52 F2 R2 F L' U' L U F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F' 
2. (1.53) R' F' L U2 L' F R U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 
3. 4.95 U F R U2 B2 R2 F R' F' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 B' 
4. 3.76 L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 B' U' R' U R B U' 
5. 4.49 B' R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' L2 R2 F U' F' R2 F2 R U R B 
6. 4.79 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 D U' R' U B U' B' R U R2 
7. (5.63) F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U F2 R' F' L F' L' F2 R 
8. 3.68 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' U L F 
9. 4.35 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 B D2 B' D2 F L2 U' F U B2 R2 B 
10. 3.39 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 R' U' 
11. 4.31 B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 R' U2 F2 R' D' R' F' R F' D' L2 U' 
12. 1.56 F R2 F2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' R' F U' F2 U R 

Ignore scrambles.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 20

*2H:* 4.56, 7.40, 5.76, 5.24, 5.79, 4.35, 4.37, 5.09, (8.81), 5.71, 5.86, (2.55) = *5.41*

*OH:* 9.08, (6.53), (11.74), 9.26, 8.01 = *8.78*


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 19, 2012)

*2H:* 4.22, 1.73, 4.20, (6.22), 4.10, 4.60, 3.80, 4.62, 4.02, 3.37, 4.45, (1.71) = 3.91
Bleh. So many G perms. Only sub 4 because of the PLL skips

*OH:* (8.68), (6.59), 6.72, 7.45, 6.74 = 6.97
What the...
Easy scrambles of course


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 21, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.62

Best average of 12: 8.56
1-12 - 9.51 9.73 10.09 6.50 (6.05) 9.43 6.14 9.84 (10.20) 6.49 9.64 8.20


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 20 will end in around half an hour. I will probably bring BLD back next round.

Two Handed: 11.42
8.92 10.73 11.67 12.00 13.10 (7.78) 9.87 12.40 13.57 10.57 (14.67) 11.37
Pretty slow...

One Handed:


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 21, 2012)

ROUND 20 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	3.91
2	-	Rpotts	-	3.98
3	-	jorgeskm	-	4.19
4	-	WTF2L?	-	4.34
5	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.38
6	-	chrissyD	-	4.81
7	-	Jakube	-	5.41
8	-	jeff081692	-	6.87
9	-	andyfreeman	-	8.56
10	-	retep	-	9.25
11	-	TheWitcher	-	9.99

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	6.97
2	-	Jakube	-	8.78

Here are the total results for rounds 16-20. These are the mean of your best 3 averages. Because of this, only people who have completed three averages will be on this list.

Two Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	3.78
2	-	WTF2L?	-	4.34
3	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.59
4	-	jeff081692	-	6.05
5	-	Ickathu	-	8.47
6	-	andyfreeman	-	8.86
7	-	ThomasJE	-	9.76
8	-	TheWitcher	-	10.00
9	-	foolish	-	11.10

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	8.32
2	-	Ickathu	-	24.50
3	-	ThomasJE	-	30.87

Congrats to Tao Yu for willing ALL FOUR leaderboards!
The Round 21 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 21, 2012)

*Round 21 Scrambles*

ROUND 21 IS NOW OPEN.
BLD IS NOW BACK!!! The format is 'Best 3 of 5'. Basically, it is the mean of your best 3 solves. You only need to successfully complete 3 solves to get an average. If you only get 2 or less successful results, your average is a DNF. 2H and OH are still Ao12 and Ao5 respectively.

Anyway, here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U2 L' D R D' L' D R U2
U F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R' F' R F2 L F L
U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L' B' L' D2 R2 F L' F L'
L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 D F2 R' U L2 U' R L2
R2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D B R D R' D2 F2 D B
F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 F R' D' R' B2 F2 L2 U' F
B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R B2 L B' L' B' R' U L2
F2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F'
R2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L B' L B R' B' R' U2 B2 U
U L2 D F2 R2 D' L' D R' U2 R' D' L'
R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R' U' L' U R' U' L U'
F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' F R2 B' R B R F' R2 U2

One Handed:

L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U B L B' D' U2 B2 L' U' L'
U F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 L F L' U L F' L'
B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R L F U2 F' R L' U2
D' R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' F R F' R B2 L U2 L'
U B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B R2 U L U' R2 L' B'

Blindfolded:

L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R L2 B R' U B2 L B' L
F2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D F' R' D' R D F' R2
B2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 U R U B U' B' R' B2
B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D F2 R2 D B U2 F R' B' R' B2 F L2
B2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' B L B' D' U2 B2 L' U' L'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## retep (Mar 21, 2012)

*Round 21 (2h)*
*Average: 8.43 (σ = 1.18)*
5.58, 9.90, 7.91, 7.77, 9.94, 8.72, 8.02, 10.00, 8.79, 6.35, 7.29, 9.58

missed the space bar twice on the 10s solve but it is a cool time lol, also you can tell which solves I got 1 look OLLs lol, should probably start learning full OLL...


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 21
2h: 5.36, 6.53, 7.62, 5.59, 6.24, 6.74, 4.83, 5.57, (9.97), 7.74, (4.03), 5.84
Average 6.21

Since I'm on spring break I will just go ahead and learn the rest of my OLL before the next round.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 21, 2012)

4.46, (6.72), 4.94, 3.93, 5.19, 4.98, (3.86), 5.39, 4.21, 4.24, 4.69, 4.85 = *4.69*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 22, 2012)

(3.27), 4.83, 5.36, 3.37, 4.49, 4.95, 3.89, 4.75, 4.03, 5.36, 3.78, (6.64)= 4.48

Was a little shaky at the end but not too bad


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 22, 2012)

BLD: DNF(35.98), 21.26, 35.13, 44.81, DNF(56.43) = 33.73 mean of best 3

Lol I thought it was DNF until I read Thomas' post...

OH: 7.61, 6.49, 8.42, 8.24, 9.68 = 8.09

2H: 3.98, 5.22, 4.45, 5.69, 4.29, 4.92, 3.67, (3.51), 4.51, (9.61), 5.91, 4.00 = 4.66 lolfail


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 21 
2H

Average: 9.68

8.72, 9.55, 9.66, 8.30, 11.46, 11.03, (12.30), 8.84, 10.56, (7.15), 8.35, 10.32


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 21 2H Average: 13.82

Times: (10.16) 15.77 11.54 12.29 13.65 15.19 15.32 (18.70) 15.00 13.12 11.98 14.37


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 24, 2012)

*2H Average: 7.84*

(5.04), 9.41, 7.05, (9.42), 8.91, 7.59, 8.32, 7.11, 7.97, 8.28, 6.18, 7.60


----------



## foolish (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 21: 2H
Average: *10.90*

_(8.02)_, 11.66, 10.47, 10.54, 9.89, 13.15, _(13.41)_, 8.83, 12.08, 9.79, 9.94, 12.64


----------



## Captainmajestik (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 21: 2h
Session average: 10.26
1. 11.38 
2. 11.80 
3. (13.39) 
4. 9.46  
5. 10.13 
6. 10.81 
7. 12.08 
8. 8.85 
9. (7.14) 
10. 7.79 
11. 7.24 
12. 13.01 

Dunno what happened on some of the last ones, annihilated those.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 24, 2012)

R21 2H 

Standard deviation: 1.40
Best average of 12: 8.89
1-12 - 7.51 9.64 8.19 9.71 9.31 (12.41) 9.92 (6.56) 8.05 8.75 8.56 9.26


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 21:
2H: 4.61, 5.25, 7.35, 5.98, 5.53, 6.42, 4.70, 5.57, (8.14), (4.56), 5.85, 4.66= 5.13
OH: (13.28), 15.13, 21.49, (27.64), 15.19= 17.27
BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 1:55.61= DNF


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2012)

Riley, Round 27

Average: 4.87
5.35, 5.88, 5.74, 4.71, 5.24, (3.77), 4.28, 4.08, 4.12, 4.70, 4.57, (5.92)


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 21 will end in around half an hour.

Two Handed: 9.80
8.57 (14.26) 9.82 9.10 11.39 9.81 8.32 (7.00) 9.68 10.68 8.23 12.39
Sub-10!

One Handed: 23.41
26.71 22.42 21.10 (41.26) (19.92)
Pretty good...


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 21 Results*

ROUND 21 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.48
2	-	Tao Yu	-	4.66
3	-	chrissyD	-	4.69
4	-	Riley	-	4.87
5	-	scotzbhoy	-	5.13
6	-	jeff081692	-	6.21
7	-	Alcuber	-	7.84
8	-	retep	-	8.43
9	-	andyfreeman	-	8.89
10	-	TheWitcher	-	9.68
11	-	ThomasJE	-	9.80
12	-	Captainmajestik	-	10.26
13	-	foolish	-	10.90
14	-	DaveyCow	-	13.82

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	8.09
2	-	scotzbhoy	-	17.27
3	-	ThomasJE	-	23.41

Blindfolded:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	33.73
2	-	scotzbhoy	-	DNF

Congrats to Akash Rupela and Tao Yu.
The Round 22 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 22 Scrambles*

ROUND 22 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambes:

Two Handed (Ao12):

F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 B U' F2 U B' U' F2
R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B' L2 F' L' F L' B'
D B2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 B' L B2 L' B L2 U L2
L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B' L B' U L2 F L' F
U' F2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 U F' L' F U' F' L F
L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 B' R2 F R F' R B
R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 D2 F' R' D' R D F' R2
U B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' B' U2 L B' U2 F
L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U F' D' U' L' U L D F L2
F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 R' U' L2 U R' U' F2
U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L U L2 F2 L F2 U' L'
U' R2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R F' R B U B' U R2 F'

One Handed (Ao5):

R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R' B U B' U' R'
U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R' B U' R' D2 L F' U' L'
R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F B2 L D L' D' F L2
B2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B R2 F R' F' R' B' R2
F2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' D B2 D B2 L2 D' R'

Blindfolded (B3o5):

R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R' B U B' U' R'
U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R' B U' R' D2 L F' U' L'
R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F B2 L D L' D' F L2
B2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B R2 F R' F' R' B' R2
F2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R' D B2 D B2 L2 D' R'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Mar 25, 2012)

TH:
*Average: 3.28*
01.2.50)
02.: 2.70
03.: 2.65
04.: 3.25
05.: 4.40
06.: 3.41
07.: 3.44
08.4.43)
09.: 3.32
10.: 3.29
11.: 2.90
12.: 3.53


----------



## foolish (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22: 2H
Average: *11.40*

10.64, 9.94, 9.92, 13.52, _(15.06)_, 11.23, 11.11, 13.01, 10.82, DNF(11.95), 8.72, _(8.47)_


----------



## retep (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22 (2h):
Average: 8.90 (σ = 0.87)
(6.54), 8.31, 7.03, (12.79), 9.85, 9.20, 9.23, 8.23, 9.03, 8.76, 9.83, 9.57


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22
2H

Average: 8.96

6.80, 7.74, (6.72), (12.93), 10.05, 9.48, 8.76, 11.88, 8.58, 8.39, 8.67, 7.56

Lots of 1LOLL's.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22
2h: 6.04, 3.88, 5.45, 7.17, 6.73, 5.41, 5.94, 5.83, (2.56), (8.58), 4.19, 7.47
Average 5.81

Knew all these cases but still have about 5 OLL to go.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 22:*
*2H* -> 5.04, 3.12, 3.98, 5.27, 4.39, 3.34, 4.78, 5.01, 1.92, 4.64, 3.82, 3.66 = 4.18


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 25, 2012)

3.78, 3.90, (3.74), 4.53, 4.99, 4.32, 4.49, (6.30), 4.68, 5.30, 5.09, 4.82 = *4.59*

Would be low 4 if I got less G perms


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 25, 2012)

BLD: *32.58*, *33.94*, 37.72, *25.00*, DNF(23.53) = *30.51* mean of best 3
Meh. DNF was because I twisted two corners the wrong way

OH: (5.47), (11.90), 6.47, 8.35, 6.78 = 7.20
Pretty easy scrambles

2H: 2.15, 3.94, 3.84, 7.92, 4.39, 5.43, 4.51, 5.88, 1.96, 4.38, 3.78, 4.07 = 4.24
Cube didn't cooperate


----------



## Riley (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22, Riley, 2H

Average: 4.73
3.15, (2.88), 4.69, 6.00, 4.70, 4.33, 4.88, (6.72), 4.97, 5.79, 2.95, 5.85


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 22 - 2H

*Average: 7.36*

7.38, 9.98, 5.79, 8.08, 5.44, 7.26, 7.89, 9.39, 7.07, 6.53, 7.06, 7.13

Not as good as I had hoped for, but it showed me that I need to get better at recognizing PLLs


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

*2H: 8.62*



Spoiler



LL training
Mar 26, 2012 10:01:19 PM - 10:07:52 PM

Mean: 9.41
Standard deviation: 4.64
Best Time: 3.49
Worst Time: 23.23

Best average of 5: 7.81
1-5 - (8.91) 7.84 (6.32) 7.73 7.86

Best average of 12: 8.62
1-12 - 8.91 7.84 6.32 7.73 7.86 (23.23) 11.27 11.30 (3.49) 7.42 7.58 9.96



OH tomorrow. I'm going to bed.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 28, 2012)

r22 2h

Standard deviation: 1.79
Best average of 12: 8.81
1-12 - 6.30 9.18 7.48 10.48 9.65 8.58 9.68 9.87 (10.51) 8.25 (4.08) 8.61

Mmmkay...


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 28, 2012)

2H: 5.25, 3.81, 3.51, 4.60, (13.55), 3.28, 4.55, 6.17, (2.37), 4.30, 4.18, 4.48 = 4.41
OH: 7.57, (19.30), (7.52), 10.76, 9.00 = 9.91


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been VERY busy this week, so this round will end Saturday.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 31, 2012)

round 22
2h: 4.28, (3.17), 3.64, 3.54, 4.18, 3.35, 3.66, 4.38, 4.97, 5.55, 3.55, (6.38) = 4.11

OH: 6.32, (10.08), 7.10, (5.91), 6.15 = 6.52


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 1, 2012)

round 22

TWO HANDED
3.72, 4.42, 3.66, 5.12, 5.83, 5.11, 3.90, 6.40, 1.79, 4.45, 3.91, 4.96=4.51
Should have been better, four sup5 solves, should have been zero if it was not for lockups, but well, this is how my hands shake at a comp, so fine. hope to get sub4 soon

ONE HANDED
12.08,14.02,11.16,10.82,13.00=12.08
Lol that is sweet, i never practised OH as such, thanks to my table for the 2ish TPS

BLINDFOLDED
DNF,DNF,DNF,DNF,DNF
What was this? i did old pochmann, i have a 4/6 full solve success rate in competition, but i dont know what happened while solving. 4 solves failed. I tried doing last solve with (R'DRD') and PLL, (Stupid of me to have chosen a all corner unoriented scramble for this one). ended up with wrong auf before pll. How depressing


----------



## dcuber98 (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 22

2H: 5.77, 3.82, 5.21, 4.79, 4.67, 5.19, 6.40, 6.09, 5.82, 7.05, 4.20, 5.74 = 5.39


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 22 2H avg = 6.27

6.09, (4.42), 4.86, 7.38, 5.75, 4.53, 6.95, 6.72, 6.23, 6.67, (8.47), 7.47


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 22: 2H
4.76, 3.35, 3.69, 6, 5.95, 3.92, 5.08, (9.73 lol), (1.71 PLL skip), 7.09, 5.05, 4.8=4.97


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

This round will end in around 20 minutes.

Two Handed: 10.54
9.67 9.73 11.51 11.50 10.26 9.76 11.70 10.89 (16.64) 11.39 (6.23) 9.01
Don't know what happened to my Zhanchi when I cleaned it yesterday. I desperately need to order some lube.

One Handed: 26.49
24.18 27.84 (21.15) (35.28) 27.45
Pretty good.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 22 Results*

ROUND 22 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Ezy Ryder	-	3.28
2	-	yoinneroid	-	4.11
3	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.18
4	-	Tao Yu	-	4.24
5	-	jorgeskm	-	4.41
6	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.51
7	-	chrissyD	-	4.59
8	-	Riley	-	4.73
9	-	uyneb2000	-	4.97
10	-	dcuber98	-	5.39
11	-	jeff081692	-	5.81
12	-	bryson azzopard	-	6.27
13	-	BlueDevil	-	7.36
14	-	Ickathu	-	8.62
15	-	andyfreeman	-	8.81
16	-	retep	-	8.90
17	-	TheWitcher	-	8.96
18	-	ThomasJE	-	10.54
19	-	foolish	-	11.40

One Handed:
1	-	yoinneroid	-	6.52
2	-	Tao Yu	-	7.20
3	-	jorgeskm	-	9.91
4	-	Akash Rupela	-	12.08
5	-	ThomasJE	-	26.49
6	-	Ickathu	-	DNS
Ickathu: You didn't edit with your OH results. I will be able to edit them in if you post then in the next couple of days.

Blindfolded:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	30.51
2	-	Akash Rupela	-	DNF

Congrats to Ezy Ryder, yoinneroid and Tao Yu.
The Round 23 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 23 Scrambles*

ROUND 23 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

L2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R' B F D2 F L U2 B2 L U2
U' L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L' U F U' F' L'
R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U B D' U' R' U R D B R2
R2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L U2 F U2 F' L' F2 U L2
B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R' L2 B R' F2 U'
U B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F R U R' U F' U2 L'
F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R' F2 L F L' F R
B2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' L F R' U2 R F' L'
U' F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' F U' F' L F
U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R' D' R' F2 U' F' R F'
L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U L F' U F2 U' F L'
R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' L' F' L2 F R' L' U' L2

One Handed:

U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R F' U' F U R
B2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R' F' R
L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L' F L D2 R2 B' L B' L
U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' L' F' L2 F R2 L U' B2
R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U R D2 L B' R' B' L B2

Blindfolded:

D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B' U2 F R' B F' L
B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R' B' L B' R2 L F2 R
R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U F' D' L2 U2 R B U R'
U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 L' B2 L U R' U R
R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' F D' F D' L2 B R' B R'
As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Apr 1, 2012)

Are You sure the BLD scrambles are good?
Edit: I checked the first scrambles for all categories, and all of them seem to scramble more than LL.


----------



## retep (Apr 1, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I checked the first scrambles for all categories, and all of them seem to scramble more than LL.


Ya, I just tried 2 of the 2h scrambles and confirm they scramble more than LL


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fools?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 3, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> April Fools?


 
No, I probably just chose the wrong scrambler. I'll sort them ASAP.

EDIT: The scrambles have been changed. Because of the incorrect scrambles, Round 23 will end Saturday. I do apologise for this.


----------



## retep (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round 23
Average: 8.15 (σ = 1.54)*
8.07, (5.28), 8.38, 9.03, (13.06), 9.84, 7.99, 9.07, 6.13, 6.42, 6.10, 10.47


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 23
2h: 5.65, 5.76, 5.26, 6.12, (7.09), 6.05, (4.57), 6.31, 6.11, 6.85, 5.27, 5.81
Average 5.92


----------



## AndersB (Apr 3, 2012)

2H: 5.67, 3.85, 4.05, 6.84, 6.05, 5.53, 3.80, 6.70, 5.08, 5.16, 3.77, 4.47 = 5.04

OH: 8.17, 14.82, DNF(9.92), 12.70, 8.99 = 12.17

BLD: 1:52.24, 1:16.88, DNF, 41.95, DNF = 1:17.02


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Ickathu: You didn't edit with your OH results. I will be able to edit them in if you post then in the next couple of days.


 
Oh yeah I forgot all about that lol. Its fine, I'll just skip that round and do round 23 now.

Round 23
*2H: 8.71*


Spoiler



LL training
Apr 3, 2012 3:30:10 PM - 3:34:14 PM

Mean: 8.66
Standard deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 6.41
Worst Time: 10.43

Best average of 5: 7.93
7-11 - 6.88 7.77 9.14 (9.74) (6.41)

Best average of 12: 8.71
1-12 - (10.43) 7.75 8.77 9.14 8.56 9.23 6.88 7.77 9.14 9.74 (6.41) 10.15



*OH: 19.94*


Spoiler



OH LL training
Apr 3, 2012 10:01:07 PM - 10:03:48 PM

Mean: 20.60
Standard deviation: 5.99
Best Time: 13.61
Worst Time: 29.59

Best average of 5: 19.94
1-5 - 14.58 21.01 (13.61) 24.22 (29.59)


I just considered this: Should we do a mean of 5 for OH since an average 3/5 can be completely random? It wouldn't make much difference for me this week (19.94ao5 vs 20.60mo5) but I thought you might want to consider this


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 23
2H

*Average: 8.48*

8.42, (4.71), 7.83, 8.59, 9.69, (10.92), 9.55, 8.72, 8.99, 6.66, 6.35, 9.99

Very nice.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I just considered this: Should we do a mean of 5 for OH since an average 3/5 can be completely random? It wouldn't make much difference for me this week (19.94ao5 vs 20.60mo5) but I thought you might want to consider this



Mean of 5 isn't used in speedsolving (if it is, very rarely). You could say a 2x2 Ao5 could be completely random for the same reasons. The only reason there isn't an average for BLD is that averages aren't used in BLD, and a single could also be random. So for now, the format won't change. But if others wanted it changed, I would consider it.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 4, 2012)

3.21 (SD 0.55)

4.46, 2.87, 3.11, 3.24, DNF(3.70), 3.75, 2.63, 3.26, 3.23, 2.99, 2.40, 2.58

bad explosion at the last N perm move at the DNF ^^

this was fun, I think I'm competing again


----------



## dingleb115 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 23 Avg: 6.97 *
7.54, 6.24, 8.04, 5.80, (8.27), 7.86, 5.54, 7.53, 7.47, 6.52, 7.16, (5.21)


----------



## Captainmajestik (Apr 5, 2012)

I quite liked that second scramble.

Round 23: (15.70), (4.82), 10.86, 8.91, 13.16, 13.12, 11.37, 9.05, 9.83, 8.63, 9.34, 13.90 = 10.82


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 5, 2012)

2H. R22

Not a brilliant start, but ended well.

Standard deviation: 1.98
Best Time: 3.39
Worst Time: 11.01

Best average of 5: 7.71
8-12 - (8.18) 8.08 (6.49) 8.13 6.93

Best average of 12: 8.61
1-12 - 10.34 (3.39) 9.41 9.78 9.81 (11.01) 8.96 8.18 8.08 6.49 8.13 6.93


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

BLD: *37.72*, *31.30*, 45.96, *(18.05+)*, (52.11) = 29.02 mean of best 3
2H: 5.29, 4.18, 4.88, 3.89, 4.36, 4.35, 3.30, (6.31), 3.82, 4.91, (3.26), 3.59 = 4.26
OH:6.59, 9.43, (4.37), 6.38, (10.35) = 7.47


----------



## Riley (Apr 6, 2012)

Round 23, Riley

2H:
Average: 4.47
(6.37), (2.86), 4.65, 5.02, 4.67, 5.26, 3.32, 4.77, 4.42, 4.03, 3.84, 4.68

OH:
Average: 11.13
8.80, 12.58, (7.78), 12.00, (13.63)
Comments: Really easy scrambles.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 7, 2012)

*Average: 6.56*
Round23
6.77, 5.50, 6.31, 5.91, 8.65, 6.63, 8.43, 5.63, (5.08), 6.02, 5.72, (8.66)

OH
*Average: 22.94*
18.19, (15.09), (DNF), 22.96, 27.68


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 7, 2012)

Average: 4.58
4.81, (2.80), 4.85, (5.52), 5.44, 4.71, 3.29, 4.70, 5.40, 4.10, 4.14, 4.32

that was fun.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 23:*
*2H* -> 4.11, 4.11, 4.37, 4.51, 4.78, 3.78, 5.38, 5.87, 5.39, 4.19, 3.09, 5.16 = _4.58_
*BLD* -> 41.96, 30.24, DNF(1:28.73), DNF(1:44.14), 1:16.46 = *Best mo3:* _49.55_


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 23*
*Average: 20.51*

20.00, 24.63, 08.77, 20.05, 14.08, 22.14, 17.95, 16.11, 23.08, 22.96, 34.15, 22.16.
Yeah, I'm slow, I just started cubing recently... 

P.-S.: This was 2H.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 23 will end in the next hour.

Two Handed: 11.36
11.21 (6.18) 11.18 12.20 7.71 11.62 16.07 10.06 9.82 14.14 (DNF) 9.62
:fp

One Handed: 31.56
(23.67) 26.86 32.71 (50.34) 35.11
Slower than usual.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 23 Scrambles*

ROUND 23 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Sin-H	-	3.21
2	-	Tao Yu	-	4.26
3	-	Riley	-	4.47
4	-	gavnasty	-	4.58
5	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.58
6	-	AndersB	-	5.04
7	-	jeff081692	-	5.92
8	-	Mikel	-	6.56
9	-	dingleb115	-	6.97
10	-	retep	-	8.15
11	-	TheWitcher	-	8.48
12	-	andyfreeman	-	8.61
13	-	Ickathu	-	8.71
14	-	Captainmajestik	-	10.82
15	-	ThomasJE	-	11.36
16	-	Upsyllon03	-	20.51

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	7.47
2	-	Riley	-	11.13
3	-	AndersB	-	12.17
4	-	Ickathu	-	19.94
5	-	Mikel	-	22.94
6	-	ThomasJE	-	31.56

Blindfolded:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	29.02
2	-	AndersB	-	77.02

Congrats to Sin-H and Tao Yu.
The Round 24 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 24 Scrambles*

ROUND 24 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L' B2 R B R' B L
F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 L' U' L2 D L2 B' U B L
R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R' L' U2 R' L'
U L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L'
B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' F U2 F U2 F' R F2
U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 B L B' L D' U2 L' U2 L'
B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U L2 U L' U2 L U2 B L B'
U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F' U' F' L F L' U F'
R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 F' R2 B L' B' R2 F U2 L2
R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U' L' B' R B' R' B2 L
F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L B F U2 F' L U2 B2 L
U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' U' L2 U R' U' L2

One Handed:

R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' F2 R' B U B' U' R' U
L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 L' B D B R2 L2 F2 U L'
R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D L2 D' R'
F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U F' R' U R U' R F' U'
R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R L' D2 B2 R' L'

Blindfolded:

U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D F2 D U' R' B' D' B D R' L2 B2
B2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 D L2 U' L D' L2 B' L U L2 B'
B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' B R' B' L2 B' L B' L'
F2 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 F' L' F U' F' L F

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## angham (Apr 8, 2012)

Average -6.48
Times
7.16, 6.25, 1.65, 6.70, 2.92, 7.06, 8.12, 7.07, 8.93, 8.19, 6.42, 4.89


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2012)

angham said:


> Average -6.48
> Times
> 7.16, 6.25, 1.65, 6.70, 2.92, 7.06, 8.12, 7.07, 8.93, 8.19, 6.42, 4.89



Round 23 or 24?


----------



## cy2169 (Apr 8, 2012)

This seems interesting 

*Round 24*

Average: 4.68

Best average of 5: 4.04
3-7 - (2.00) (6.02) 2.75 4.37 4.99

Best average of 12: 4.68
1-12 - 3.86 5.63 (2.00) 6.02 2.75 4.37 4.99 4.07 (6.95) 3.95 6.30 4.89


I lol'd at the third and 5th solves 

EDIT: oops. round 24 i meant.
edit 2: 2H


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 8, 2012)

*2H Average: 7.09*

6.33, 7.15, (2.45), 7.20, 4.25, 9.13, 9.15, 5.80, (10.65), 8.25, 8.60, 5.01

Damn N-perms...


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 24
2H

Average: 7.25

6.98, 9.26, ((3.17)OLL skip lol), 6.17, 4.04(PLL skip), 7.47, 9.35, 7.38, 9.46, (11.49), 6.23(PLL skip), 6.18

That was funny


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 24:*
*2H* -> 4.40, 3.82, 1.17, 4.41, 4.38, 4.62, 4.99, 4.02, 5.74, 2.85, 3.72, 4.55 = _*4.18*_
*BLD* -> 1:13.13, 1:00.71, 53.56, 32.58, 30.86 = *39.00* Fixed.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 8, 2012)

Shikhar Mohan said:


> *Round 24:*
> *BLD* -> 1:13.13, 1:00.71, 53.56, 32.58, 30.86 = *48.95*



BLD is 'Mean of Best 3'. So, your average would be 39.00.


----------



## kbh (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 24 - 2H
6.27, 9.19, (1.97), 6.41, 4.07, 7.44, 8.88, 7.30, (11.18), 9.08, 7.88, 6.39 = 7.29

I like that OLL Skip


----------



## Zaterlord (Apr 8, 2012)

2H
00:09.91
00:12.80
00:13.90
(00:18.74)
00:10.68
00:10.06
00:11.94
00:04.75
00:11.19
(00:02.89)
00:12.49
00:10.99
Avg 10,87


----------



## Upsyllon03 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 24*
*Average: 16.25*

9.35, 23.11, 6.36, 10.56, 6.63, 20.40, 18.71, 17.83, 29.81, 13.94, 16.45, 21.82
I'm a bit faster now, he he ! I liked the third scramble .


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 24
2h: 6.22, 6.74, (2.34), 4.82, 5.40, (7.26), 6.02, 5.95, 6.57, 4.43, 4.91, 6.65
Average 5.77


----------



## Kapusta (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 24

2H: 7.04, 6.54, (2.01), 9.52, 3.35, 6.32, (10.19), 6.28, 7.30, 7.79, 6.71, 5.79

Average: 6.66


----------



## retep (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 24:
2H:
Average: 6.88 (σ = 1.70)*
5.09, 6.29[2L], 2.68[OLL], 6.30, 4.35[2L PLL], 6.63, 9.78[2L], 8.44, 9.70[2L], 5.63, 8.66[2L], 7.68

I am in the process of learning full OLL (about 25 left to go, so about a week till I got them all). I put in square brackets: 2L = an OLL case I don't know, PLL = PLL skip, OLL = OLL skip

*1H Average: 22.39 (σ = 2.34)*
20.06, 22.37, 24.73, 27.01, 17.04


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 24*:

*TH*: 12.68, 12.64, (4.75), 14.49, 20.83, 19.35, 13.55, 16.81, (25.96), 19.62, 16.97+, 8.25 = *15.52*

Now I know what I have to practice...

*OH*: 39.51, 52.40, 24.32, (1:00.94), (20.88) = *38.75*


----------



## pady (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 24:

wow! really nice results 

2H:
3.46, (4.96), (1.68), 3.35, 3.56, 3.11, 4.39, 4.56, 4.13, 2.63, 4.34, 3.65 = *3.72*

OH:
6.91, 6.03, (7.39), 5.61, (3.69) = *6.18*


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

(new member FTW)

Round 24 2-Handed

14.83
14.83
5.74 (OLL skip)
16.75
7.46 (PLL skip)
18.35
30.47 (pop but continued)
17.29
18.47
25.37
8.95 (PLL skip)
12.89

AVG = 15.51.
Goal for next time is sub-15.


I used 4-Look LL, except I recognized one other PLL :'D


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 10, 2012)

R24

Rubik's cube
10-Apr-2012 19:48:44 - 20:06:10

Standard deviation: 2.62

Best average of 5: 6.37
1-5 - (9.00) 6.80 (2.05) 7.89 4.43

*Best average of 12: 8.10*
1-12 - 9.00 6.80 (2.05) 7.89 4.43 9.23 (10.62) 10.35 10.45 10.24 5.53 7.03

OK.... Shame about the 10s


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 24
Two Handed:
7.27, (2.01), 4.15, (7.65), 6.65, 6.60, 6.12, 5.09, 3.83, 7.38, 3.37 avg12=5.40 

Right now I see that I must learn all OLL's and practice them a lot. 7 sec LL ? -,-


----------



## TheZenith27 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Fridrich - LL Training - Round 24 (2H)*

Mean: 3.72
Standard deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 1.26
Worst Time: 5.40

Best average of 5: 3.37
1-5 - 2.95 4.03 (1.26) 3.13 (4.38)

Average of 12: *3.80*
2.95 4.03 (1.26) 3.13 4.38 4.25 3.45 (5.40) 3.97 4.63 4.26 2.98


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 11, 2012)

2H LL Competition:

3.62, 4.36, (1.37), 3.44, 3.85, 4.17, 4.67, 5.24, 6.07, 3.48, (15.13), 3.81 = 4.27

Damn you counting 6


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 24-Two handed
times:
4.69, 3.79, 2.00, 4.11, 3.00, 5.46, 5.65, 4.94, 5.94, 4.00, 4.56, 4.81= *4.77*


----------



## mhmh (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 24 - Two handed

*Average: 10.58*

10.19, 11.59, 3.96, 8.80, 5.05, 10.34, 4.62, 11.70, 15.76, 16.10, 16.46, 11.67


----------



## Captainmajestik (Apr 13, 2012)

Average of 12: 7.95: 6.99, 8.88, (1.90), 7.29, 2.80, 6.82, 8.84, 8.56, 8.88, 11.81, (12.18), 8.61

I laughed at the third and fifth, OLL skip and a PLL skip


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for not closing this round; I've had a problem with my computer. This round will end tomorrow.


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 24 2H Average: 12.50

Mean: 12.13
Standard deviation: 3.41
Best Time: 4.20
Worst Time: 16.40

Times: 10.65 12.19 (4.20) 12.19 6.86 13.64 13.32 16.24 (16.40) 14.92 12.78 12.20


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Why didn't you close the round?


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 24

*Ave: 7.52*

6.15, 30.61, 3.27, 8.92, 5.99, 7.73, 7.77, 7.88, 10.70, 6.51, 6.69, 6.82

First go at the LL and F2L competitions tonight! I like seeing what the breakdown of my solves look like. Looking forward to improving! My last three LL had the same PLL which was fun considering it's one of my faster ones. 

I was a little confused on the 3rd scramble. was it meant to be just a pll?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 19, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> Why didn't you close the round?



I've been VERY busy lately, so I havent had time to end it. This round will end Saturday (if I have time ).



kbrune said:


> I was a little confused on the 3rd scramble. was it meant to be just a pll?



I randomly generate the scrambles from Prisma Puzzle Timer, and I don't look at them. It is probably a small glitch that comes up very rarely. As I said, I don't check the scrambles. Think of it as an OLL skip; on occasion, it can happen.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

This round will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 9.07
9.29 13.12 5.57 8.61 (3.48) 10.00 6.62 (13.81) 11.21 9.07 8.40 8.81
Pretty inconsistent.

One Handed: 20.58
20.18 25.29 16.28 (27.92) (10.62)
Wow... That was really fast for me.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 22, 2012)

2H - 5.96
7.24, 5.37, 5.88, 7.27, 5.52, 6.95, 5.75, 5.23, (4.56), (7.79), 4.75, 5.60

Not too bad.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

Average of 12:

3.70, 8.13+, 1.78, 4.10, 5.66, 4.51, 5.75, 3.95, 7.73, 3.76, 6.11, 4.08 = *4.93 * avg of 12. 

2H.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

*Round 24 Results*

ROUND 24 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	pady	-	3.72
2	-	TheZenith27	-	3.80
3	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.18
4	-	Dacuba	-	4.27
5	-	cy2169	-	4.68
6	-	brunovervoort	-	4.77
7	-	rubiksarlen	-	4.93
8	-	mati1242	-	5.40
9	-	jeff081692	-	5.77
10	-	Iggy	-	5.96
11	-	Kapusta	-	6.66
12	-	retep	-	6.88
13	-	Alcuber	-	7.09
14	-	TheWitcher	-	7.25
15	-	kbh	-	7.29
16	-	kbrune	-	7.52
17	-	Captainmajestik	-	7.95
18	-	andyfreeman	-	8.10
19	-	ThomasJE	-	9.07
20	-	mhmh	-	10.58
21	-	Zaterlord	-	10.87
22	-	DaveyCow	-	12.50
23	-	micronexer	-	15.51
24	-	arcio1	-	15.52
25	-	Upsyllon03	-	16.25

One Handed:
1	-	pady	-	6.18
2	-	ThomasJE	-	20.58
3	-	retep	-	22.39
4	-	arcio1	-	38.75

Blindfolded:
1	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	39.00

Congrats to pady and Shikhar Molan.
The Round 25 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

*Round 25 Scrambles*

ROUND 25 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L' U2 L' U' L U' L'
U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F' D' L2 D2 L F U L'
U L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U F' D' U2 F2 U L' U F U L'
U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U L2 F' U R U' R' F'
B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B R2 F R F' R B U'
U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R F R' U R2 F U' F
F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L B' R U2 B' R' B2 L
F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D F D2 B L B' D2 F R2
U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 F R' F' R' B R2
R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B' R' B R2 U' F2 R' U R'
B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' B L2 F' L F L B' L2 U'
B2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U F' L' F D' B2 U' L' B2 L

One Handed:

U2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' U R2 U' R2 L
L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U L' U' R' F' U' F U' R L
U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' L' F2 L' D R2 U2 F R F'
L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U' L2 U' R B L' U2 B L B2 R'
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' R F L' F2 L'

Blindfolded:

F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 B D U L U' L' D' B' L2
U F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L F L' U2 L' F' L' F2
U R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R' D2 L' F' R F' L'
L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L U F R2 B' R2 F' U L
U B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L' D L' U' L D' L

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Round 25*:

*TH*: 6.79, 11.18, 17.29, 4.98, 14.37, 9.74, 17.50, 22.49[pop], 13.56, 11.21, 13.92, 11.66 = *12.72*

*OH*: 33.94, 25.65, 50.51, 43.49, 30.14 = *35.86*


----------



## Iggy (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 25(2H) - 5.50
3.46, 4.82, 5.04, 3.57, 7.53, 6.48, 5.16, 5.20, 5.47, 4.98, 7.15, 7.09

I suck at G perms. The first solve was just crazy.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 25

2H - 4.41, 6.31, 6.44, (3.77), 7.47, 6.31, (7.80), 7.68, 7.13, 6.46, 6.72, 6.18 = 6.51

OH - 21.94, (19.68), 22.41, (34.83), 22.61 = 22.32

Wow, this really shocked me at how terrible I am at LL, I really need to start learning full OLL


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 25
2h: 5.32, 6.32, 5.67, 5.30, 5.40, 5.59, (6.63), 6.27, 5.65, 6.19, 5.97, (4.67)
Average 5.77 

Lol same average as last round. This also happened in the weekly competition where my averages have been 17.09, 17.09, 17.10 for 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## retep (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 25
Average: 7.14 (σ = 0.97)
5.01, 7.42, 6.49, 4.42, 7.49, 6.34, 6.96, 9.32, 7.91, 7.90, 7.60, 8.27

Almost got full OLL down (11 to go), knew most of these which made me happy  Although I haven't really been using them in solves (or doing solves for that matter) lately, so I can still improve them a lot.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2012)

*Average: 7.99*
Round 25
2H
5.68, 6.40, 5.47, (4.94), 6.56, 7.63+, 11.71, (13.41), 7.13, 11.78, 7.65, 9.88+


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 25

2H Average of 12: *4.99*

4.46 6.09 (2.02) 5.05 3.90 6.47 (7.19) 5.18 5.65 3.06 6.30 3.75

Damn i wish i averaged this usually!! I did a ao100 and i average about 5.3 for LL so this is pretty good!

1H Average of 5: *14.26*

15.46 11.91 15.41 (10.91) (18.36)

Not bad i guess i have never timed my OH LL


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 25 Two Handed:

3.35
4.07
4.49
3.32
3.23
5.28
4.68
4.43
5.39
4.46
4.93
4.40

average = 4.34


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 24, 2012)

*Average: 7.32*

4.73, 6.23, 6.91, (4.66), 7.07, 9.12, 8.12, (12.43), 8.95, 7.69, 8.56, 5.82

Bad ending


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 25 
2H
*Ave: 8.96*

7.15
9.26
8.30
6.01 Best
9.00
9.28
8.29
7.56
17.82 Worst (forgot my Oll half way through!)
11.44
10.21
9.09

Are there 2 rounds per week for this competition?


----------



## RTh (Apr 25, 2012)

2H Round 25
2.99 3.04 4.15 (2.05) 3.22 3.76 3.50 (4.30) 3.98 3.43 4.22 4.27

*Avg: 3.65*


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 25
Two-Handed
2.43, 5.38, 3.85, 2.46, 4.18, 3.83, 4.43, 3.27, 5.17, 4.87, 4.21, 3.49 = *3.98 average*


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 25, 2012)

R25 2H

Standard deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 4.94
Worst Time: 11.51

Best average of 5: 7.07
1-5 - (4.94) (9.14) 6.80 7.53 6.89

*Best average of 12: 8.62
1-12 - (4.94) 9.14 6.80 7.53 6.89 9.25 7.89 (11.51) 10.20 10.76 8.30 9.45
*


----------



## Czery (Apr 26, 2012)

Average 12 TWO HANDS: 5.83
4.38, 5.87, 6.26, (3.87), 5.66, 5.10, (10.51), 6.03, 5.70, 5.28, 5.40, 8.65

YEAAAAAA!!!! improvement

Average 5 ONE HAND: 15.43 (σ = 0.88)
(11.48), 15.99, 15.89, 14.42, (18.35)

cool.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 25:
2H: 4.79
(2.94), 4.96, 4.80, 3.27, 4.63, 5.12, 6.17, (7.25), 4.72, 4.68, 5.31, 4.28

Using my beat up FII... WHERE'S MY ZHANCHI!?!?!?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 25

2H

5.57, 7.03, 5.46, (4.45), 8.88, 6.38, 9.06, 7.08, (10.31), 7.00, 7.46, 8.33

Average: 7.22

OH

26.79, (19.89), 26.59, (33.33), 20.02

Average: 21.21

I'm pretty bad at One handed. lol


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 25:*
*2H* -> 3.46, 5.67, 4.41, 4.13, 3.94, 3.99, 5.38, 5.47, 3.65, 4.18, 5.06, 4.48 = _*4.47*_


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 27, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Are there 2 rounds per week for this competition?



There should be, but sometimes I don't get the chance to end rounds on Wednesday evenings (well in the UK), so some weeks there will be one round; some two. It all depends on whether I have enough time.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 25 will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 9.22
(4.98) 10.06 7.92 12.21 (12.40) 7.65 11.03 12.36 8.87 7.90 8.26 5.95
Pretty good.

One Handed: 23.96
24.12 20.35 27.42 (31.61) (15.64)
I think I need to learn PLL...


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 29, 2012)

*Round 25 Results*

ROUND 25 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	RTh	-	3.65
2	-	wlstjd2145	-	3.98
3	-	ottozing	-	4.34
4	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.47
5	-	pdilla	-	4.79
6	-	Tall5001	-	4.99
7	-	Iggy	-	5.50
8	-	jeff081692	-	5.77
9	-	Czery	-	5.83
10	-	Zyrb	-	6.51
11	-	retep	-	7.14
12	-	god of rubic 2	-	7.22
13	-	Alcuber	-	7.32
14	-	Mikel	-	7.99
15	-	andyfreeman	-	8.62
16	-	kbrune	-	8.96
17	-	ThomasJE	-	9.22
18	-	arcio1	-	12.72

One Handed:
1	-	Tall5001	-	14.26
2	-	Czery	-	15.43
3	-	god of rubic 2	-	21.21
4	-	ThomasJE	-	23.96
5	-	arcio1	-	35.86

Blindfolded:
No-one.

Here are the total results for Rounds 21 to 25. This is the mean of your best 3 averages. Because of this, only people that have completed 3 averages will be in this leaderboard.

Two Handed:
1	-	Shikhar Mohan	-	4.28
2	-	Tao Yu	-	4.39
3	-	Riley	-	4.69
4	-	jeff081692	-	5.78
5	-	retep	-	7.39
6	-	Alcuber	-	7.42
7	-	TheWitcher	-	8.23
8	-	andyfreeman	-	8.44
9	-	ThomasJE	-	9.36
10	-	Captainmajestik	-	9.68

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	7.59
2	-	ThomasJE	-	22.65

Blindfolded:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	31.09

Congrats to RTh, Tall5001, Shikhar Molan and Tao Yu.
The Round 26 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 29, 2012)

*Round 26 Scrambles*

ROUND 26 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U L U L F U' F L F2 L'
U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 F R' D' R D F' R2
R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 U F' L' F' R' U R' U F2 L'
D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 F' L' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' F'
L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B L B' U2 L2 U L U' L'
U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F R' D' R D B2 F' R2
U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 L' F D2 R' B' R'
L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F' R2 F' R2 L' F L' B2
L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 F2 L' F' R2 F2 L'
R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R' B' R F2 R B R
B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L' B D B' D' L B2 U'

One Handed:

L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 L' U2 L' U' L U' L'
U' L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B L2 F L' B2 U2 B L F
D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F' L' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' F'
L2 U2 L2 U L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R B F2 R' B L2
R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D' B' D' L' D L B' F2 R2 U

Blindfolded:

L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' L2 F L
B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B' L U L' U2 F2 U B' F2
U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R B R' D U L2 F U' F'
U F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' L' F L' U2 L U2 L
U L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 U' R' F2 L2 F R' B2 R2 F'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
I'm thinking of stopping the BLD category and replacing it with a '3x3 on 4x4' event, as BLD has very few competitors. Let me know what you think.
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 26

2H average of 12: *4.80*

4.66 4.90 4.66 4.93 4.81 5.34 (5.58) 4.28 (3.53) 4.71 4.77 4.94

Thats more like it!!

1H average of 5: *13.34*

(12.00) 14.03 (14.06) 12.41 13.59

Not bad but i still suck!!


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 26
2h: 6.76, 5.01, 5.47, 5.34, (6.79), 5.57, 6.21, 5.50, 5.47, (4.77), 5.41, 5.29
Average 5.60


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 30, 2012)

two handed
4.43, 6.21,4.09,4.13,5.20,3.80,4.57,6.05,4.37,4.97,4.27,3.95=4.60
Its High time now!


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 30, 2012)

TH: 11.42, 12.26, 13.52, 15.17, 29.59, 9.13, 15.98, 14.02, 12.12, 13.54, 14.45, 16.98 = *13.95*

OH: 22.53, 25.30, 38.32, 42.33, 30.60 = *31.41*


----------



## zeri (May 1, 2012)

OH: (4.55), (8.22), 5.33, 6.53, 5.88 = 5.91


----------



## TheWitcher (May 1, 2012)

Round 26
2H

Average: 8.86

8.81, 7.87, (12.50), 8.63, 9.40, 10.10, (7.74), 9.06, 9.91, 8.69, 8.01, 8.16

Hard scrambles.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 1, 2012)

Round 26:
2H:
06.59, 05.04, 06.74, 05.22, 04.54, 05.64, (07.88), 06.88, 07.36, (03.69), 04.40, 06.38= 5.88
OH:
(11.44), 18.80, 14.05, (19.61), 12.69= 15.32
BLD:
DNF, 45.04, 2:16.27, DNF, DNF= DNF


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2012)

Round 26

2H *Ave: 8.60*

6.94, 10.08, 9.18, 7.24, 9.41, 10.66, 9.06, 7.19, 8.28, 9.29, 9.31, 6.65

1H *Ave: 1:00.20*

41.62, 59.97, 2:29.59, 1:13.79, 46.83

My first crack at 1H last layer. *sigh* My F2L is just as fast lol Loooots of practice needed here!


----------



## andyfreeman (May 3, 2012)

R26 2H

Tough scrambles as someone else said. Well, for 2LL anyway

Standard deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 7.75
Worst Time: 11.52

Best average of 5: 9.13
6-10 - 8.31 (11.21) 9.54 9.53 (7.75)

Best average of 12: 9.44
1-12 - 7.92 9.11 (11.52) 10.82 9.68 8.31 11.21 9.54 9.53 (7.75) 9.59 8.67


----------



## pdilla (May 5, 2012)

Round 26

2H: *4.40*
3.47, 4.73, 5.21, (5.53), (3.51), 4.34, 3.54, 4.78, 4.65, 4.19, 5.10, 4.01

OH: *11.15*
(7.80), 11.03, 10.29, (14.00), 12.14


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Round 26

*Average: 5.84*

6.42, 7.24, (7.54), 5.31, 6.19, 6.12, 5.95, 5.44, (3.93), 4.94, 5.56, 5.21

Finished well --like normal.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 10, 2012)

*Round 26:*
*2H *-> 4.52, 4.70, 3.54, 4.09, 5.07, 6.10, 3.93, 3.88, 4.61, 5.01, 4.07, 4.03 = *4.39*
*1H* -> 10.32, 13.75, 18.84, 25.84, 13.72 = *15.44*
I got 8 or 9 G Perms. WTH!!


----------



## jonlin (May 12, 2012)

TH: 6.12, 5.85, 6.06, 5.58, 5.91, 5.03, 5.75, 5.72, 4.19, 5.52, 5.49, 5.50
Avg: 5.64
OH;8.86, 13.82, 12.78, 22.15, 16.03
Avg: 14.21


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 16, 2012)

2H: 5.20, 5.76, 5.80, 4.56, 5.44, 5.52, 5.29, 6.67, 4.57, 6.54, 4.24, 4.67=5.36
MEH.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 16, 2012)

Round 26
2H Average 6.27

6.56, 6.14, 5.30, *7.92*, 6.36, 5.91, 5.53, 7.39, *4.17*, 6.33, 6.72, 6.47


----------



## ThomasJE (May 17, 2012)

I do apologise for not being able to close this round for the last couple of weeks. I've been quite busy and don't get round to closing rounds. I will try to do the 2 rounds per week for the next couple of weeks, but exams are coming up and I will no doubt be needing to focus on those. So, if someone could temporarily run this comp from around the 10th June, I would be grateful. If you are interested, then don't worry yet; there's still around a month until the takeover.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 17, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I do apologise for not being able to close this round for the last couple of weeks. I've been quite busy and don't get round to closing rounds. I will try to do the 2 rounds per week for the next couple of weeks, but exams are coming up and I will no doubt be needing to focus on those. So, if someone could temporarily run this comp from around the 10th June, I would be grateful. If you are interested, then don't worry yet; there's still around a month until the takeover.


 
If nobody else steps in I can do it but I already have the F2L comp so hopefully someone else can do it.


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 18, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> If nobody else steps in I can do it but I already have the F2L comp so hopefully someone else can do it.


 
I would do it. Just let me know when i have to start


----------



## Iggy (May 18, 2012)

*Round 26*

2H - 6.21
5.23, 6.97, 6.52, 7.56, 6.03, (8.55), 4.46, 7.31, (4.21), 5.44, 5.91, 6.65


----------



## ThomasJE (May 18, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> I would do it. Just let me know when i have to start



Thanks. It should be the round beginning the 9th June, and the last round starting on the 23rd June. Would you want to generate the scrambles yourself, or should I pre-generate the scrambles and PM them to you?


----------



## jorgeskm (May 19, 2012)

*2H:*
3.28, 3.63, 3.83, 3.69, 4.96, 3.52, 4.15, 4.36, 4.81, 3.65, 3.05, 3.67 = 3.86

*OH*
6.63, 10.54, 7.79, 9.48, 7.36 = 8.21


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

This round will end in around half an hour.

Two Handed: 10.25
6.48 6.86 13.28 24.09 7.25 (DNF) 7.07 7.65 4.92 9.67 9.01
My Zhanchi popped TWICE (the DNF and the 24). I really need to learn PLL. And for some reason, one time is missing...

One Handed: 18.78
18.61 (18.40) 18.79 (26.42) 18.93
Very consistent (apart from the 26 ).


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

*Round 26 Results*

ROUND 26 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	jorgeskm	-	3.86
2	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.39
3	-	pdilla	-	4.40
4	-	Akash Rupela	-	4.60
5	-	Tall5001	-	4.80
6	-	uyneb2000	-	5.36
7	-	jeff081692	-	5.60
8	-	jonlin	-	5.64
9	-	BlueDevil	-	5.84
10	-	scotzbhoy	-	5.88
11	-	Iggy	-	6.21
12	-	CoryThigpen	-	6.27
13	-	kbrune	-	8.60
14	-	TheWitcher	-	8.86
15	-	andyfreeman	-	9.44
16	-	ThomasJE	-	10.25
17	-	arcio1	-	13.95

One Handed:
1	-	zeri	-	5.91
2	-	jorgeskm	-	8.21
3	-	Tall5001	-	13.34
4	-	jonlin	-	14.21
5	-	scotzbhoy	-	15.32
6	-	Shikhar Molan	-	15.44
7	-	ThomasJE	-	18.78
8	-	arcio1	-	31.41
9	-	kbrune	-	60.20

Blindfolded:
1	-	scotzbhoy	-	DNF

Congrats to jorgeskm, zeri and scotzbhoy.
The Round 27 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

*Round 27 Scrambles*

ROUND 27 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D L F R U2 F' R U2 L' U'
R2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 B2 R B R' B L U'
L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L B F U2 F' L U2 B2 L U
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U B R' B R2 D' F' R F'
B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 U F' L' F L' U' L U L
U' L2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 R B' L B' R' U2 L
F2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 F' L F2 L' F' U'
F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F' R F' R2 B R' B
U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U R D' L' D R D' L'
U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U B' R' B D' U' F2 L' U L
U' R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 L' B' L B' R2 F' U2 F
U' F2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' B' L U L2 U' B' L' U L
One Handed:

U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R F R2 F' R U R2
F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L U L F2 U' L F2 L'
U' L2 U F2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L F U2 L U2 L U' L2
L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U' L2 B2 L' B2 U L
F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U' B U L
Blindfolded:

B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B L' F L' B2 F R2 B
F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' B' L B' R2 L F2 R
F2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L' B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 L'
L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R' L U2 R L'
F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F R F2 R' F R2 B2 U2
As always, the scrambles are attached in a .txt file.
I need some more feedback on the idea of changing the BLD category to '3x3 on 4x4'. If you all are in favour of this idea, then it could be changed next round. There are rarely people who get a time instead of a DNF, and having a category like that is IMO pointless. I'm sure 3x3 on 4x4 will be much more popular.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 20, 2012)

The scrambles are scrambling the whole cube


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> The scrambles are scrambling the whole cube



Sorry, will change that immediately.
EDIT: Scrambles changed.


----------



## uvafan (May 20, 2012)

Average of 12: 12.73
1. 9.23 
2. 11.25 
3. 17.39 
4. 13.05 
5. 8.39 
6. 15.04 
7. 9.92 
8. 17.62 
9. (2.00) 
10. (DNF) 
11. 14.66 
12. 10.80 

DNF was a pop. LOL at 9th scramble. My best time was 2.00 and second best was 8.39.


----------



## andyfreeman (May 20, 2012)

uvafan said:


> My best time was 2.00 and second best was 8.39.


 
How did you get a 2s finish on no. 9 ? It's a PLL and OLL at least- I could understand it if it was a skip.

R27 2H

Standard deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 5.68
Worst Time: 14.91

Best average of 5: 8.96
5-9 - 8.12 8.85 9.91 (10.18) (5.68)

Best average of 12: 8.96
1-12 - 6.90 9.16 9.87 9.72 8.12 8.85 9.91 10.18 (5.68) (14.91) 9.05 7.81


----------



## TheWitcher (May 20, 2012)

Round 27
2H

Average: 7.89

6.48, 7.56, (10.66), 9.64, 9.18, 6.19, 7.26, 8.32, (4.62), 7.01, 7.47, 9.78


----------



## jeff081692 (May 20, 2012)

Round 27
2h: 5.83, 4.48, 5.83, (5.95), 4.20, 4.99, 4.07, 4.70, (3.49), 4.80, 5.91, 4.63
Average 4.94


----------



## uvafan (May 21, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> How did you get a 2s finish on no. 9 ? It's a PLL and OLL at least- I could understand it if it was a skip.


For my version of the Oll it gave me a PLL skip?!?!? I'm pretty sure I scrambled it correctly because I did it again to make sure. I'll put my alg in the spoiler.


Spoiler



My antisune alg is correctly oriented corner in top left and R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## andyfreeman (May 21, 2012)

uvafan said:


> For my version of the Oll it gave me a PLL skip?!?!? I'm pretty sure I scrambled it correctly because I did it again to make sure. I'll put my alg in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's very interesting, I use a different anti-sune algorithm and it leaves with a PLL. Guess that means if you can recognise the case and use the correct antisune you can finish in one.


----------



## hfsdo (May 21, 2012)

round 27 2H
average: 12.21
11.61, 11.58, 15.07, 11.26, DNF, 12.43, 15.95, 13.71, 2.54, 10.29, 8.99, 11.20

the DNF was a pop (my first pop ever).


----------



## anthonyB (May 22, 2012)

Round 27 
2H

Average - 10.47

Times -
8.69, 11.88, (14.61), 11.10, 8.69, 11.24, 8.27, 12.57, (2.14), 9.66, 13.17, 9.45

was a bit tired though

First online comp :9
was a bit tired though


----------



## jorgeskm (May 22, 2012)

2H: 4.96, 2.90, 4.38, 6.51, 3.04, 4.75, 3.43, 5.13, 1.29, 5.21, 4.07, 4.05 = *4.19*
OH: 12.45, 8.66, 9.43, 9.04, 7.40 = *9.04*


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 22, 2012)

*Round 27:*
*2H ->* 4.59, 4.42, 4.52, 4.14, 2.91, 4.66, 3.52, 3.73, 1.06, 4.05, 3.66, 3.55 = *3.91*
First ever sub 4


----------



## kbrune (May 22, 2012)

Round 27

1H ave: *7.52*

10.25, 6.91, 6.92, 7.08, 8.74, 5.44, 7.93, 8.03, 2.58, 8.59, 12.48, 5.26


2H ave: *37.03*

23.30, 48.51, 43.19, 23.74, 44.17


Apparently I use the same alg as uvafan for anti-sune! Happy with this round!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 22, 2012)

Round 27

Avg: 5.92

5.61, 5.36, (7.66), 6.49, 6.70, 5.09, 5.31, 6.79, (4.37), 5.00, 5.81, 7.03



Spoiler



The 9th solve was revealing for me. With the 4 second solve being an antisune + U-perm, I really can't expect to ever get faster than that without a lucky solve without practicing ll recognition and drilling.


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 23, 2012)

4.06. 3.88, 4.03, 3.74, (4.52), 3.40, 3.78, 3.94, 4.41, 3.52, 4.06, (3.00)= 3.88
Nice, a neat sub4 avg, but the 9th solve just makes me think a little about COLL and stuff. But i m happy as long as i can keep up these averages. Time to work on f2l now(i guess)


ThomasJE, I will generate the scrambles myself


----------



## ThomasJE (May 23, 2012)

kbrune said:


> 1H ave: *7.52*
> 2H ave: *37.03*



I think you've mixed up 2H and OH.



Akash Rupela said:


> ThomasJE, I will generate the scrambles myself



OK, that saves me a lot of scramble generating  I should be able to start the round on Sat 9th June, and then after that, you should be able to do the results for that round.

Anyway, this round should end in around an hour. Also, chances are that BLD will change into 3x3 on 4x4.

Two Handed: 8.57
6.93 9.51 (13.46) 10.04 6.06 6.76 7.70 11.18 (1.84) 8.61 9.40 9.48
Sub-9!


----------



## zeri (May 23, 2012)

round 27
OH
(3.69), 5.27, 5.22, (5.30), 4.47 = 4.99


----------



## ThomasJE (May 23, 2012)

*Round 27 Results*

ROUND 27 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Akash Rupela	-	3.88
2	-	Shikhar Molan	-	3.91
3	-	jorgeskm	-	4.19
4	-	jeff081692	-	4.94
5	-	immortalchaos29	-	5.92
6	-	kbrune	-	7.52
7	-	TheWitcher	-	7.89
8	-	ThomasJE	-	8.57
9	-	andyfreeman	-	8.96
10	-	anthonyB	-	10.47
11	-	hfsdo	-	12.21
12	-	uvafan	-	12.73

One Handed:
1	-	zeri	-	4.99
2	-	jorgeskm	-	9.04
3	-	kbrune	-	37.03

Blindfolded:
No-one.

Congrats to Akash Rupela and zeri.
The Round 28 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 23, 2012)

*Round 28 Scrambles*

ROUND 28 IS NOW OPEN.
*The BLD category has been changed to '3x3 on 4x4'.* The format will be Ao5, and if it proves popular, it may be changed to Ao12. For those of you that don't know what this is, it's where you instead of using a 3x3, you use a 4x4 instead, scrambling the outer layers only. If you are still confused, I'm sure there's someone else who can give a better explanation.
Anyway, here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' F L' U2 F2 U F U' F'
L2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B L B' U L2 F L' F U'
U2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' U' L' F' D' F D L' U F2
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R' D L' F L D' R B2 L2
U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'
U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L' B' R2 B R2 B' R2 L
B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U F2 U' L' F L2 F' L F2 R2
F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' L U' L' U L' F
D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U' L' U L' U2 B'
F2 U' L2 D R2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' B' D B' U L B' U' B L
B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 D B' F' L' B' F D2 R2
D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R' L' U2 R' L'
One Handed:

R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' F U' F L U F U' L'
L2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' F' U' F U L U2 R L'
L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U B U B L
R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B R2 B U2 L F L' U2
F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D U' L' U2 L' B L B2 U2 B L
3x3 on 4x4:

R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 B L' B' L2
R2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U R U L' B L U' R B2 R2
U2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B F' L' B' F U2 L2
B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' U2 F U2 L F L'
U L2 D F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U R F' R F2 D' L' F L'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text fie format.
Good luck!


----------



## anthonyB (May 24, 2012)

Round 28 

2H
*
Average of 12 - 8.52 *

7.31, 11.09, 10.16, 9.54, 9.26, 12.84, 4.72, 10.11, 5.73, 4.43, (14.63), (2.23)

my PLLs need to improve :\

I still do 2PLL sometimes


----------



## TheWitcher (May 24, 2012)

Round 28
2H

Average: 7.43

6.88, 9.06, 7.50, 8.41, 7.64, (13.78), 4.38[PLL skip], 6.96, 9.09, 4.73[PLL skip], 9.68, (2.23[OLL skip])

Weird...


----------



## kbrune (May 24, 2012)

Round 28

1H ave *8.75*

8.81, 6.73, 6.49, 8.27, 9.15, 10.83, 13.60, 7.69, 7.38, 11.29, 10.84, 2.94

2H ave *42.65*

40.48, 40.16, 36.68, 52.23, 47.30

So much work still left to be done!!


----------



## uvafan (May 24, 2012)

Round 28 2H

8.19, 15.42, 11.46, 14.32, 8.53, 13.52, 6.23, (42.39), 12.33, 6.57, 15.89, (2.83) = 11.25

42.39 was a pop.

3x3 on 4x4

15.04, 15.66, (23.56), (12.15), 15.59 = 15.43


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 24, 2012)

Round 28
*
2H Avg: 5.61*

(8.39), 5.78, 4.92, 6.14, 4.63, 6.18, 5.32, 6.50, 5.16, 5.87, 5.56, (1.51)

Avg TPS = 4.68

*OH Avg: 36.37*

33.67, 37.13, (24.71), (42.85), 38.30


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

Two Handed:

Avg12 - 3.96

4.30, 3.68, 3.49, 4.18, 3.98, 3.81, 3.92, 3.42, 4.35, 4.48, (5.46), (1.89)


----------



## jeff081692 (May 26, 2012)

Round 28
2h: 5.32, 5.23, 4.15, 5.20, 4.35, 5.49, 5.84, (5.84), 5.25, 5.32, 4.92, (1.58)
Average 5.11


----------



## hfsdo (May 26, 2012)

2H:
avg: 12.00
8.96, 15.23, 12.31, 12.14, 9.55, 22.05, 4.98, 16.49, 18.63, 6.22, 15.44, 4.69\

1H:
avg: 34.80
32.81, 26.09, 33.65, 37.94, DNF

lost track of pll during last 1H solve


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

This round will end in around an hour.

Two Handed: 8.07
5.43 10.56 9.84 12.43 7.42 10.21 10.92 9.29 9.64 5.28 (13.68) (2.81)
Faster than expected.

One Handed:

3x3 on 4x4: 12.28
(10.31) 10.56 (16.21) 15.18 11.11
Slower than expected.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

*Round 28 Results*

ROUND 28 IS NOW CLOSED. Just to let you know, I accept late results around a day late.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Rpotts	-	3.96
2	-	jeff081692	-	5.11
3	-	immortalchaos29	-	5.61
4	-	TheWitcher	-	7.43
5	-	ThomasJE	-	8.07
6	-	anthonyB	-	8.52
7	-	kbrune	-	8.75
8	-	uvafan	-	11.25
9	-	hfsdo	-	12.00

One Handed:
1	-	hfsdo	-	34.80
2	-	immortalchaos29	-	36.37
3	-	kbrune	-	42.65

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	ThomasJE	-	12.28
2	-	uvafan	-	15.43

Congrats to Rpotts, hfsdo and ThomasJE.
The Round 29 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> ROUND 28 IS NOW CLOSED. Just to let you know, I accept late results around a day late.
> Here are the results:
> 
> Two Handed:
> ...


 What about my 3x3 on 4x4?


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

*Round 29 Scrambles*

ROUND 29 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

R2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U R B R' U2 B R B R'
F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 L B2 L B' D' B R' U2 R'
L2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L F R U R' U F' U2 L'
D' R2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' L' D' R2 D L
F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 L F U F' L U2 L' U L'
R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F L F2 L' B2 F' U R2
R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U B R2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 R'
U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' R' F2 R F' U' F2
U R2 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R' L' F U2 F' R' L'
F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D R' F D2 L B2 L2 F U2 L'
B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U L B' U F U' B F' L' U'
F2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 U F R B2 R' B2 R B2 F' U'

One Handed:

R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F' D2 B R2 B' R F' R U'
U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 B U2 L' B L B' U2 B'
F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L' U L' U L U2 L'
U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U B R' B R' U' R U R
U L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U L U F D' F D U' F' L'

3x3 on 4x4:

R2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U L F
R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L B' R2 B R2 B' R2 L
B2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B L' B2 L B
L2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B L2 B' D' U2 F' L' F L'
F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 L2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

uvafan said:


> What about my 3x3 on 4x4?



Sorry, I don't often check for edited results UNLESS you state before that you plan to edit with more results.


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Sorry, I don't often check for edited results UNLESS you state before that you plan to edit with more results.


Okay, sorry. Next time I'll state that.


----------



## anthonyB (May 26, 2012)

Round 29
*
2H*
*
Average of 12 - 8.17*

7.76, 9.16, 8.54, (4.39), 10.39, 8.74, 7.69, 7.48, 8.17, 8.71, 7.22, 8.23

*OH

Average of 12 - 49.78 *

1:00.48, DNF(30.84), 12.81, 37.88, 50.98

*3x3 on 4x4 

Average of 12 - 19.75 *

22.46, 17.08, 16.58, 24.37, 19.70

i need to switch to 2LLL, i'm still using 2 look oll :\
recognition is still bad


i don't know how i got that 12 in OH, that was just luck with the pll and my SS 4x4 v3 is loose and locks up and it's not modded. i don't think it's lubed enough either


----------



## hfsdo (May 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Sorry, I don't often check for edited results UNLESS you state before that you plan to edit with more results.


could you also include my results from 1H? i will state it next time i intend to edit them in afterwards.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 27, 2012)

hfsdo said:


> could you also include my results from 1H? i will state it next time i intend to edit them in afterwards.



Sure. I'll edit them in now.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 27, 2012)

Round 29

2H Average: 7.83

7.66, 8.84, 11.59+, (4.31), 7.49, 7.00, 8.74, 5.55, 8.80, 5.89, 6.73, (12.04)


3x3 on 4x4 Average: 10.97

(8.13), 11.79, 12.03, (12.52), 9.09


----------



## hfsdo (May 27, 2012)

2H:
AVG: 12.07
11.35 (8.60) 16.16 9.03 11.92 10.71 15.30 13.33 (17.11) 10.95 12.22 10.30

really need to work on those E perms (or learn all pll's)

1H:
AVG: 26.47
25.64 (39.60) (16.69) 31.93 21.83

16.69 was an easy one (but had a few lockups so should have been 13s or something)


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 27, 2012)

Round 29
2H Average: 6.30

6.53, 6.86, 6.97, 5.53, 5.80, (7.85), 7.26, (5.02), 5.74, 5.37, 6.13, 6.84


----------



## Zaterlord (May 28, 2012)

Round 29
2H Average:10.71
9.54, 10.47, (13.90), 8.18, 11.95, 9.69, 8.84, (6.33), 12.24, 13.34, 8.72, 8.71


----------



## uvafan (May 28, 2012)

Round 29:
2h average *10.43*

12.18, 8.02, 14.30, (5.28), (15.68), 9.83, 9.32, 8.66, 8.13, 12.32, 9.58, 11.94


----------



## jeff081692 (May 29, 2012)

Round 29
2h: 5.41, 4.45, 4.73, 4.03, 4.87, (6.18), 4.74, 4.08, 4.34, (4.01), 5.01, 5.16
Average 4.68


----------



## DaveyCow (May 30, 2012)

Round 29 2H ave: 10.87

Mean: 10.97
Standard deviation: 2.21
Best Time: 7.42
Worst Time: 15.50

Best average of 5: 9.56
7-11 - (12.14) 10.09 8.19 (7.42) 10.40

Best average of 12: 10.87
1-12 - 10.30 10.78 (15.50) 8.88 13.52 11.51 12.14 10.09 8.19 (7.42) 10.40 12.86


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 30, 2012)

Round 29

2H
5.62, 6.60, 8.74, 4.26, 6.99, 7.83,6.69, 5.58, 5.98, 3.98, 5.43, 7.02 = 6.20 (σ = 1.03)

OH
23.81, 23.12, 9.20, 18.02 = 16.78 (σ = 7.04)


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 31, 2012)

*Round 29:* 
*2H -> * 4.42, 4.47, 3.45, 4.01, 3.21, 7.37, 3.99, 4.39, 3.70, 4.66, 4.41, 3.46 = *4.10*


----------



## ThomasJE (May 31, 2012)

This round end in the next 1-2 hours.

Two Handed:

One Handed:

3x3 on 4x4:


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry, I never got chance to end this round. It will end in 1-2 hours.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 3, 2012)

*Round 29 Results*

ROUND 29 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.10
2	-	jeff081692	-	4.68
3	-	god of rubic 2	-	6.20
4	-	sneaklyfox	-	6.30
5	-	TheWitcher	-	7.83
6	-	anthonyB	-	8.17
7	-	uvafan	-	10.43
8	-	Zaterlord	-	10.71
9	-	DaveyCow	-	10.87
10	-	hfsdo	-	12.07

One Handed:
1	-	god of rubic 2	-	16.78
2	-	hfsdo	-	26.47
3	-	anthonyB	-	49.78

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	TheWitcher	-	10.97
2	-	anthonyB	-	19.75

Congrats to Shiklar Molan, god of rubic 2 and TheWitcher.
The Round 30 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 3, 2012)

*Round 30 Scrambles*

ROUND 30 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' F' D' R D B2 F' L U' L'
U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' D' F' L2 U F' U2 F
B2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 U' F R2 B2 R F' R2 B2 R'
R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' B R' B' L' B L U2 B2
B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B L' U L U' L B' U
B2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U L U2 F' L F L' U2 L'
U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U B' D U L U' L' D' B' L2
R2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D R F D F' D2 L2 D R U
U' R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 R' B L' B L B2 R'
R2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F D R2 D2 R' F' U' R
B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R' F' U' F U R
F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 F L D L' D2 B2 D F
One Handed:

B' R2 F R F' R B
U' L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R B2 L B' L' B' R' U L2
F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' D' R2 F D2 B2 L D F
B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L F R' U2 F R F2 L'
B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R B R' B2 L B' L'
3x3 on 4x4:

R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' R F' U' F U F U2
U R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R B2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L' F' R F' R L2 B2 L
D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U' B' U L U' L' B'
D L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' F R F' D U B2 L U' L'
As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Akash Rupela, I'm assuming you're still OK to run this while I can't.
Good luck!


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 30

2H Average: 7.64

8.71, 7.13, 8.09, (9.48), 7.07, 7.19, 6.85, (5.56), 7.93, 7.43, 9.18, 6.84


3x3 on 4x4 Average: 11.61

(14.19), 10.73, 11.97, (6.77), 12.13


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 30
2h: 5.16, 5.38, 4.79, 5.44, 3.84, (5.51), 4.13, 5.03, 4.06, 5.39, (3.55), 5.06
Average 4.83

Surprised I can keep this up when my fingers feel like they are about to fall off.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 30 
2H average: 9.64

(12.18), 9.54, 10.90, 10.42, 9.34, 10.02, 11.58, (6.63), 9.78, 9.39, 7.04, 8.41


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 30
2H Average: 6.14

6.22, 5.76, 5.29, (8.01), 7.03, 7.14, 5.45, 5.57, (5.23), 6.61, 5.71, 6.65


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 30*

2H
9.17, 6.31, 6.55, 5.96, 5.71, 6.95, (9.50), 7.99, 5.55, 7.46, (4.22), 7.05 = 6.87

OH
26.72, (26.82), 22.64, 19.24, (18.61) = 22.87


----------



## kbrune (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 30

2H ave: *6.94*

8.09, 6.65, 8.29, 7.91, 6.69, 7.25, 7.13, 6.99, 6.19, 6.29, 5.98, 6.19

1H ave:*36.34*

8.81, 33.42, 32.57, 43.04, 1:03.01

Muuuuuch work to be done for 1h LL algs!


----------



## Sillas (Jun 6, 2012)

ROUND 30

2H
6.27
7.23, 5.63, 5.61, 6.25, (4.37), (9.02), 6.15, 5.28, 6.20, 6.94, 4.51, 8.86

OH:
10.46
(2.66), 12.40, 9.26, (14.50), 9.72


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 6, 2012)

OH: (2.48), 8.33, (13.13), 9.25, 9.30 = 8.96

2H: 3.88, 3.66, 3.26, (5.86), 2.99, 4.21, 3.59, 3.23, 2.90, 3.95, (2.61), 4.04 = 3.57


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 30:*
*2H ->* 3.74, 3.67, 4.57, 4.74, 3.82, 4.71, 3.45, 5.13, 3.12, 3.68, 4.83, 4.19 = *4.14*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 30 will end in around an hour.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 30 Results*

ROUND 30 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	3.57
2	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.14
3	-	jeff081692	-	4.83
4	-	sneaklyfox	-	6.14
5	-	Sillas	-	6.27
6	-	god of rubic 2	-	6.87
7	-	kbrune	-	6.94
8	-	TheWitcher	-	7.64
9	-	uvafan	-	9.64

One Handed:
1	-	Tao Yu	-	8.96
2	-	Sillas	-	10.46
3	-	god of rubic 2	-	22.87
4	-	kbrune	-	36.34

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	TheWitcher	-	11.61

Here are the total results for rounds 26-30. This is the mean of your best three averages. Because of this, if you haven't completed 3 averages, you won't be in this leaderboard.

Two Handed:
1	-	Shikhar Molan	-	4.05
2	-	jeff081692	-	4.82
3	-	TheWitcher	-	7.63
4	-	kbrune	-	7.69
5	-	ThomasJE	-	8.96
6	-	anthonyB	-	9.05
7	-	uvafan	-	10.44
8	-	hfsdo	-	12.09

One Handed:
1	-	kbrune	-	38.67

Congrats to Tao Yu, TheWitcher, Shikhar Molan and kbrune.
The Round 31 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 31 Scrambles*

ROUND 31 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U B L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F
B2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 R' B L B R' B2
U R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L' D' R' D L D' R'
R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 U' F L' F L'
D L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 L'
D B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R U2 B U' L U' L' B' R'
F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B' R' U' R U B
U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D' U' F' L2 F2 L' F D2 R' B' R'
U L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 B2 R' B D2 L' F' L'
D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 D F' D' B2 D F
L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U R' B' D' B D R' D L2
U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 D B2 D2 F U2 L' U B' U B L F

One Handed:

U B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F' D' L2 U2 R B U R'
L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U L' F R' U2 R U F' U' L'
L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 B' R' F R' F' R2 B
B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B R U' R' U R' B
L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 U B' U2 B U2 R B R' U2

3x3 on 4x4:

R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D2 L D2 R' B' L U2 B' U2 R'
U2 R2 D U D' U' R' B2 L' B' L B' R'
L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 D2 U' B D U L B' U' B' L
U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B L' D' L D B' U F2 L2
U R2 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R' L' F U2 F' R' L'

As always, the scrambles are attached in text file format.
Good luck!


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 31:*
*2H -> *4.08, 3.13, 4.25, 4.20, 5.30, 2.84, 4.03, 3.54, 3.22, 3.65, 4.10, 3.92 = *3.81*
*3x3 on 4x4 ->* 8.69, 2.35, 8.54, 6.72, 7.39 = *7.55*


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 31

2H Average: 7.69
6.31, 8.53, (5.46), 7.87, 5.95, 10.11, 5.86, 8.88, 9.65, 6.00, 7.76, (11.15)

3x3 on 4x4 Average: 11.38
(15.81), (9.82), 11.57, 10.03, 12.53


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 31*

2H
(4.78), 7.74, 7.72, 6.79, 5.94, 5.71, 4.87, 7.32, (8.16), 5.10, 5.87, 6.76

Average: 6.38


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 31
2h: 3.58, 5.28, 4.81, 4.37, 5.14, (5.75), 4.13, 5.61, 4.26, 4.35, (3.54), 4.95
Average 4.65


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 31
2H Average: 6.15

5.71, 5.31, 6.94, 5.39, 5.09, 7.12, 6.89, 6.24, (8.29), 5.13, (4.20), 7.71

That's a lot of the same OLL...


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 9, 2012)

*Average: 7.18*

8.19, (9.58), (4.42), 9.13, 7.85, 7.54, 7.25, 5.99, 7.97, 5.62, 5.94, 6.33

All the times over 8 had the exact same G-perm :/


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 31

2H Average: 8.53 

7.70, 8.52, 6.67, 8.72, (12.49), 7.58, 9.60, (5.83), 9.91, 6.57, 9.11, 9.63


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 31:*

2H: 7.77, 7.93, 7.00, 6.80, 7.32, 8.25, (5.11), 7.73, (9.54), 5.13, 6.37, 7.38 = *7.17*

OH: (22.44), 17.65, (14.42), 19.27, 17.35 = *18.09*


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 31:

2H: 4.27, 7.41, 4.78, 5.72, 4.74, 6.49, 5.30, 7.93, 5.56, 4.69, DNF(3.44), 6.61 = 5.92


----------



## kbrune (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 31

2H ave: *7.66*

5.19, 8.73, 11.13, 5.78, 7.53, 8.26, 6.22, 9.72, 8.73, 7.46, 5.74, 8.40


1H ave: *22.38*

23.48, 23.90, 18.99, 19.77, 42.39


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 13, 2012)

2H :8.48
7.93, 8.29, 6.91, 9.49, 7.48, 9.02, (5.15)9.52, (10.17), 7.75, 8.56, 9.87

Same OLL 4 times, and its one of the ten OLL-algs that I need to do 2-look.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry for not closing this round on the weekend. This round will end in the next hour.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 31

OH avg: 11.19

11.88, 12.73, (8.23), 8.95, (15.24)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 31 Results*

Round 31 is now Closed. 
Here are the Results

TWO HANDED
1. Shikhar Mohan = 3.81
2. jeff081692 = 4.65
3. Iggy = 5.92
4. sneaklyfox = 6.15
5. god of rubic 2 = 6.38
6. Outsmash = 7.17
7. Alcuber = 7.18
8. kbrune = 7.66
9. TheWitcher = 7.69
10. Zaterlord = 8.48
11. awesomecuber150 = 8.53

ONE HANDED
1. Sillas = 11.19
2. Outsmash = 18.09
3. kbrune = 22.38 

3x3 ON 4x4
1. Shikhar Mohan = 7.55
2. TheWitcher = 11.38


Congratulations to Shikhar Mohan And Sillas


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 14, 2012)

I did some of the scrambles and they scramble the whole cube.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 32 Scrambles*

ROUND 32 IS NOW OPEN.

Here are the scrambles-

TWO HANDED

L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F' L D L' D' F L2 U2
B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U R' U R F U2 F' U L'
F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 L' B' D2 B F L' F U2 R'
R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' B' R2 B R L2 F2 L2
F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B' R2 B2 R' B D2 L' F' L'
U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' R U' L2 U R' U' L2
U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R' F2 D' B L' B' D F2 R'
R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F R B' R B U R2 U' F'
B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L' U F D' F D U' F' L'
U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' F' L D L' D' F L2
L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F' U' F L' U F2 U' F' L'
L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L' U2 L D' L' U2 L'


ONE HANDED

D' R2 D L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 R U B' D2 L' F2 D' B' L'
L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R U B U' B' R' B2 U'
L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B' U' R' U R B
L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' F U' R' F R D' L' F2 L'
L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R' L B' L2 B' R' L'


3x3 ON 4x4
U2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F R U R' U F' U2 L'
F2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U F' L' U' L2 U F L U' L'
D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R F' D2 B F R' B U2 L'
U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 L U2 B L B'
L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' F L D L' D2 B2 D F U'


@TheWitcher, Extremely Sorry for the inconvenience . Good luck


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 32

2H Average: 7.55
(3.54[PLL skip]), 6.97, 8.51, 6.64, 7.97, 7.58, 9.05, 7.70, 8.21, (9.69), 7.78, 5.15

3x3 on 4x4 Average: 10.67
(15.39), 9.84, 11.16, 11.01, (8.68)


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 32
2h: 5.04, 3.92, 4.97, 4.96, (5.69), (2.22), 3.94, 4.32, 5.15, 4.42, 4.81, 5.03
Average 4.66


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 32
2H Average: 5.86

6.17, 5.51, (6.95), 8.58, 6.49, 5.09, 5.47, 6.36, 5.90, 5.60, 5.05, (4.07)


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jun 15, 2012)

*Round 32:*
*2H ->* 3.94, 3.40, 5.26, 3.90, 4.30, 3.30, 5.29, 4.38, 4.33, 4.95, 3.46, 4.14 = *4.21*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 15, 2012)

Two handed 
(1.70) , 4.13, (14.63) , 4.99, 5.51, 3.47, 3.41, 3.46, 3.98, 4.02, 2.97, 3.72= 3.97

First unexpected skip created a panic, messed up f2l on third solve added more to it. Very happy about the great recovery and still sub4

One handed
(9.39), 13.43, (16.82), 13.15, 12.21 = 12.93

3x3 on 4x4
6.08, 5.57, 7.88, 7.02, 7.62 = 6.92
Ouch, that hurt


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2012)

2H - 4.58, (3.54), (5.12), 4.97, 4.70, 4.19, 4.40, 3.86, 4.50, 4.34, 3.64, 4.04 = *4.32*


----------



## Sillas (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 32
OH
avg: 11.40
10.29, 12.99, (10.10), (14.43), 10.91


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 16, 2012)

Schmidt
Last Layer Competition 32 / 2H

Best average of 12: 7.78
7.92 6.92 7.26 (10.95) 8.96 6.84 6.12 9.18 10.81 7.32 6.48 (5.98) σ:1.64

When the timer is started, should the cube be on the table or in hand?? I picked it up from the table.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 16, 2012)

WCA regulations are used so I guess table is the safe bet.


----------



## foolish (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 32 - 2H
Average: *7.73*

_(4.60) PLL Skip_, 9.35, 7.02, 6.56, _(11.90)_, 7.74, 8.22, 8.37, 8.62, 8.08, 8.58, 4.72


----------



## kbrune (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 32

2H ave: *8.27*

10.07, 7.87, 10.15, 14.22, 10.54, 6.31, 9.54, 7.46, 8.16, 6.74, 5.88, 5.76

1H ave: *23.15*

21.42, 20.31, 20.00, 49.62, 27.72


I need to improve my E perm! I got it at least four times and butchered it every time! Anyone know a few good algs for the E perm? I think I need a better one.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I need to improve my E perm! I got it at least four times and butchered it every time! Anyone know a few good algs for the E perm? I think I need a better one.



Which alg are you using now? Are you looking for 1H or 2H?


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 19, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I need to improve my E perm! I got it at least four times and butchered it every time! Anyone know a few good algs for the E perm? I think I need a better one.



(x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)



Mine is very similar but from the other side. Finger tricks could be easier? I'm not sure how you're performing yours.
(x) R' U R D' R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' U R D

You could always look on the wiki for different algorithms too.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 19, 2012)

I found a good example from Feliks. Watch the second execution for the exact way I do it.
Starting at 2:14


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 20, 2012)

*Round 32*

2H: 11.35


Spoiler



Mean: 11.31
Standard deviation: 2.59
Best Time: 6.36
Worst Time: 15.90

Best average of 5: 11.04
6-10 - 11.31 (9.00) (11.95) 11.07 10.75

Best average of 12: 11.35
1-12 - (6.36) 12.62 11.16 15.69 (15.90) 11.31 9.00 11.95 11.07 10.75 11.43 8.49



3x3 on 4x4: 24.43


Spoiler



Mean: 23.83
Standard deviation: 3.26
Best Time: 18.03
Worst Time: 27.85

Best average of 5: 24.43
1-5 - 23.82 (18.03) (27.85) 25.63 23.83


----------



## kbrune (Jun 20, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which alg are you using now? Are you looking for 1H or 2H?



for 2H I'm using x(unsure if its prime or not) U R' U' L U R U' R2 U' R U L U' R' U M2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 20, 2012)

I use my right index finger for D' but you could always use a reverse flick with the left ring finger like Feliks does in his video instead. Either will work. Best thing I like about this algorithm is that there are no regrips!
Algorithm: (x) R' U R D' R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' U R D


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 20, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I use my right index finger for D' but you could always use a reverse flick with the left ring finger like Feliks does in his video instead. Either will work. Best thing I like about this algorithm is that there are no regrips!
> Algorithm: (x) R' U R D' R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' U R D




Of course both can be done. But I strongly suggest you to switch to left ring. It might hurt a little in the beginning. But its very helpful. D' with left ring is helpful not only in E perm, but also makes your N perm and superman(headlights) oll considerably faster . I used to do E perm for almost a year with right ring, and my best was like 1.5-1.6 . I switched to left ring , and it took not much time to become much faster (even got sub1 singles) with it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 20, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> Of course both can be done. But I strongly suggest you to switch to left ring. It might hurt a little in the beginning. But its very helpful. D' with left ring is helpful not only in E perm, but also makes your N perm and superman(headlights) oll considerably faster . I used to do E perm for almost a year with right ring, and my best was like 1.5-1.6 . I switched to left ring , and it took not much time to become much faster (even got sub1 singles) with it



Which N perm/alg are you referring to?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 20, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which N perm/alg are you referring to?


(z) U R' D R2 U' R (D' U) R' D R2 U' R D' (z')

I mean using left ring for the last D' , Even if you dont use this N perm, practising the left-ring fingertrick is worth it


----------



## kbrune (Jun 20, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I use my right index finger for D' but you could always use a reverse flick with the left ring finger like Feliks does in his video instead. Either will work. Best thing I like about this algorithm is that there are no regrips!
> Algorithm: (x) R' U R D' R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' U R D



wow it never occured to me to use the same finger to do D and D'. It's a little awkward but I think I'll be able to master it with some time! I'm also going to try the index for D' to see which I can do faster. thanks


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 32

*Average of 12: 6.58*

Time List:
1. 5.57 
2. 5.77 
3. 6.12 
4. 6.16 
5. (8.05) 
6. 6.69 
7. (5.22) 
8. 6.54 
9. 7.75 
10. 7.57 
11. 7.08 
12. 6.52


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 32
Average: 7.14

4.43, 6.52, 7.06, 6.36, 8.61, 11.68, 8.05, 7.88, 6.96, 6.73, 6.73, 6.49

I'll look at that E perm that 11 sec one was a E.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 32 is now closed. 
Here are the results

TWO HANDED
1. Akash Rupela = 3.97
2. Shikhar Mohan = 4.21
3. chrissyD = 4.32
4. jeff081692 = 4.66
5. sneaklyfox = 5.86
6. Outsmash = 6.58	
7. awesomecuber150 = 7.14
8. TheWitcher = 7.55
9. foolish = 7.73
10. Schmidt = 7.78
11. kbrune = 8.27
12. DaveyCow = 11.35

ONE HANDED
1. Sillas = 11.40
2. Akash Rupela = 12.93
3. kbrune = 23.15

3x3 ON 4x4
1. Akash Rupela = 6.92
2. TheWitcher = 10.67
3. DaveyCow = 24.43

Congratulations to Everyone who was happy with their times 
Scrambles in next post


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 22, 2012)

ROUND 33 is Now Open
Here are the scrambles :

TWO HANDED
1. D B2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 F2 U L U L' D F U' L' U F
2. U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' F' L2 F L' U' L2
3. R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 L D L F2 U' L U2 L'
4. U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R' B U B' U' R'
5. U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R F' U' F U R
6. D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U L' F L' F D' U2 F' U2 F'
7. U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F D' F2 U' F2 L' F U L'
8. B2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' B R2 B R2 F2 L' B' L U2
9. F2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F R2 F' U2 L' B' L
10. L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B' L B' L2 F' L' F'
11. U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D L D L2 F' D2 B2 R' D' F'
12. U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 D R2 F2 L' U' F' U2 F U2 F U' L'

ONE HANDED
1. L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 F' L2 B L2 F L' B' L
2. R2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U B' L F2 L' F2 L B' F2
3. U F2 U L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 R U' R' F2 U L' U2 L
4. U B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 F' L' F L' B2 U R' U R
5. D2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B D' B U' R' B U B' R'

3x3 ON 4x4
1. F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F R F' U2 R F R F'
2. L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' L D L D' L2 F
3. U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B R2 D2 F U' L U F U L'
4. U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' F2 L2 B' L' F2 L2 B'
5. U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U L' B2 D' F R' F' D B2 L'

Good luck everyone


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 33 

Average: 7.35

7.86, 6.88, 6.06, 6.66, 6.62, 8.23, 7.97, 7.94, 7.43, 7.13, 7.37, 7.66

Now I have a 1 to 2 ratio of CF to OP.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 33
2h
Average 4.73

5.46, 3.46, 4.91, 4.21, 2.94, 3.88, 6.20, 5.84, 4.38, 5.20, 4.51, 5.41

OH


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 33
2H Average: 5.81

6.58, 4.92, 5.18, 5.40, 5.04, 5.58, 5.14, 5.13, 6.99, (8.96), 6.07, 7.03

Last part ruined it.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 33

2H ave: *7.69*

7.71, 4.82, 7.84, 7.04, 7.51, 7.40, 8.39, 6.91, 9.66, 7.89, 6.50, 10.33

1H ave: *32.27*

49.00, 34.99, 29.20, 32.63, 26.26


sigh


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 23, 2012)

2H
5.78 , 3.47, 3.93, 3.00 , (2.83), (11.60), 3.22, 4.29, 4.29, 3.96, 4.50, 3.39 = 3.98 
So inconsistently consistent 

4x4
(6.72), 5.68, 5.41, (5.28), 5.51= 5.53


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 33
2h: 4.89, 4.29, 4.15, 4.19, (3.28), 4.79, 4.89, 4.90, (5.59), 4.18, 5.07, 4.75
Average 4.61


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 24, 2012)

Round 33

2H Average: 7.56
8.35, (5.80), 5.87, 6.66, 6.87, 8.76, 8.12, 8.81, 7.03, (8.81), 6.98, 8.17

3x3 on 4x4 Average: 11.52
(15.63), 11.15, 12.00, (11.09), 11.42


----------



## Sillas (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 33
Average - 2H
5.90
6.95, 4.78, 5.01, 4.48, (3.64), (7.12), 5.86, 6.18, 6.85, 6.98, 6.91, 4.99

Average - OH
10.30
(9.06), 9.72, (13.05), 10.51, 10.67


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 25, 2012)

Schmidt
Last Layer Competition / 2H

Best average of 12: 7.15
(4.75) 5.50 6.40 7.06 5.96 7.86 6.96 (9.94) 7.28 7.68 8.78 8.00 σ:1.37


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 1, 2012)

ROUND 33 RESULTS

3x3 Two Handed
1. Akash Rupela = 3.98
2. jeff081692 = 4.61
3. pwnAge = 4.73
4. sneaklyfox = 5.81
5. Sillas = 5.90
6. Schmidt = 7.15
7. awesomecuber150 = 7.35
8. TheWitcher = 7.56
9. kbrune = 7.69

3x3 OH
1. Sillas = 10.30
2. kbrune = 32.27

3x3 on 4x4
1. Akash Rupela = 5.53
2. TheWitcher = 11.52

Congratulations everyone who was satisfied with their times


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 1, 2012)

*Round 34 Scrambles*

ROUND 34 SCRAMBLES

3x3 TWO HANDED
1. U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' U R F R2 F' R' L2 B2 L2
2. F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' B U' R' D2 L2 F' L' U' L'
3. U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' B' U' B U' L U2 F
4. U' L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 R' D F D' F' R F2 L2
5. F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' F R' F2 R B' L' B' F L2
6. D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L D' U' B' U L U B'
7. U B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U B R' B2 R B' R2 F2
8. L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B' D B L2 U L' B' L
9. D B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R B U R B' R' U' R'
10. D2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R2 B' U' R' U R B R2
11. L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L' B' U F U' B F' L'
12. L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L' U2 F' L F L' U2 L'

3x3 ONE HANDED
1. L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U2 L F L U' L' F' L'
2. U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R F2 U B U' B' F2 R'
3. B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R' F R2 F' L D2 R' L'
4. B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R' U B U' B' R'
5. B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 L D2 L'

3x3 ON 4x4
1. L2 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R' B D2 L' F' L'
2. L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L' B2 R B R' B L
3. L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L' D' U' B' L U L B' U2
4. B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 F L'
5. L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 L F' U2 F2 U2 F L'

Good Luck Everyone! 

NOTICE - Seeing the trend in people posting the results, this competition wont run weekly anymore because no one really participates after 3 days or so . New Scrambles will be posted every 4 days . Happy Last Layering 

Edit- This round closes wednesday. Scrambles will be posted wednesday and saturday from now.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 1, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> NOTICE - Seeing the trend in people posting the results, this competition wont run weekly anymore because no one really participates after 3 days or so . New Scrambles will be posted every 4 days . Happy Last Layering



The comp was originally every wed and sat and if you do that then it will match up with the F2L comp as well.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> The comp was originally every wed and sat and if you do that then it will match up with the F2L comp as well.



I second that! Wed and Sat to match with F2L comp.

Round 36
2H Average: 6.04

5.52, 6.36, 6.69, (13.34[dropped cube in middle of execution]), 5.89, 7.66, 6.25, 4.55, 5.84, 5.35, (4.04), 6.31

Bad.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 34
2H

Average: 7.59

7.59, (10.38), 8.98, 7.39, 7.42, 6.38, 7.66, 7.33, 7.17, (5.46), 7.66, 8.30


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 2, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> The comp was originally every wed and sat and if you do that then it will match up with the F2L comp as well.


Seconded.

Round 34

Average of 12:* 6.53
*
5.84, 6.64, 6.78, 6.73, 5.66, 6.86, 6.55, (4.83), (9.64), 5.37, 6.67, 8.23


----------



## Sillas (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 34

OH: 9.33, (7.41), 9.06, 7.44, (9.93) =* 8.61*

2H: 5.10, 5.93, 6.03, 5.65, 5.64, 4.79, 5.93, (7.73), 6.20, (4.39), 5.20, 5.52 = *5.60*

3x3 on 4x4: 9.22, 7.76, (9.33), (7.22), 9.31 = *8.76*


----------



## jeff081692 (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 34
2h: 3.66, 4.41, 4.83, 5.00, (5.24), 4.61, 4.84, 4.25, 4.15, (3.57), 4.88, 4.39
Average 4.50


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 34 is now closed. Here are the Results

3x3 TWO HANDED
1. jeff081692 = 4.50
2. Sillas = 5.60
3. sneaklyfox = 6.04
4. OutSmash = 6.53
5. TheWitcher = 7.59

3x3 OH
1. Sillas=8.61

3x3 on 4x4
1. Sillas=8.76

Congratulations everyone


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 4, 2012)

ROUND 35 SCRAMBLES

3x3 TWO HANDED
1. F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D R2 D' R' F2 D' B L' B' D F2 R'
2. U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U L' F U F' U' L'
3. F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R' B L' F2 U2 L B' R' D'
4. U L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U B2 R' D2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L'
5. F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 B' R2 L2 U2 F' L'
6. U' B2 U' L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F L D L' D' F U' L2
7. U' L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L' B U' B' U B' L
8. L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' D L U2 L
9. B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 B R2 F L' F L'
10. F2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R F R' B2 R' F' R' U'
11. F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' B' R B' R' B2 L
12. U' R2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L B' U2 L B L B'

3x3 ONE HANDED
1. F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L D L F2 U' L U2 L'
2. L2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R U' L' U R' U' L
3. U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R F' L2 B' L2 F R' B2
4. U2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B L' U2 B L B2 R'
5.F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 F' L' F

3x3 ON 4x4
1. U L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B' L2 F' L F L B' L2
2. F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 L2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
3. R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R' F' R
4. U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R B' R2 B L F R L'
5. F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 R' D' R' F2 U R' U2 R

Good luck everybody. This round ends in 3 days (Saturday)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 35
2H Average: 5.42
6.16, 4.20, 6.40, 5.62, 5.60, 6.09, (2.63), 4.25, 6.34, (6.66), 3.89, 5.63

Most of those 6.xx felt locky. The 2.63 was a PLL skip.

1H Average: 22.13
16.37, (11.52), 24.93, 25.10, (DNF)

The first two were so much better than the later ones. (Easier OLL and PLL?) I gave up on the last one... I didn't trust my OH with the OLL so I tried a 2-look and then I got a V perm which I totally messed up. Well, since I haven't done very many OH solves at all this isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 35
2H

Average: 7.09

7.29, (4.23), 8.50, 6.94, 5.75, 7.68, 8.01, 4.51, (8.53), 8.48, 8.04, 5.71


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 5, 2012)

TH: 7.00, 4.62, 10.73, 3.98, 10.16, 10.42, 9.16, 6.08, 8.28, 7.53, 5.40, 5.54 = 7.42
OH: 15.94, 7.35, 16.02, 28.18, 11.80 = 14.59


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 5, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> ...I got a V perm which I totally messed up...



R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2
I hated my V perm as well, so I learned this one.


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 5, 2012)

LL comp- 2 handed:
5.02, 3.40, 5.71, 4.14, 5.44, 5.29, 2.11, 4.40, 3.79, 4.12, 3.51, 5.01
avg 12: *4.41 sec*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 5, 2012)

(5.40), 2.56, 3.59, 4.97, 4.06, 3.58, (1.68), 3.22, 3.97, 2.92, 3.36, 4.30= 3.65

Major lockups on the 1st,4th and last solve. The sub2 skip was a good motivation. also the 3rd last solve was a G perm. Just need to get a little bit consistency now to hit 3.5. But very happy


----------



## Sillas (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 35
2H
Average: *4.90*
5.46, 4.07, (7.83), 4.16, 5.17, 5.11, (2.44), 4.38, 5.98, 4.62, 4.58, 5.50

OH
12.31, (5.81), 12.32, 12.02, (13.10) = 12.22


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 35 is now over. Here are the results

3x3 TWO HANDED
1. Akash Rupela = 3.65
2. brunovervoort = 4.41
3. Sillas = 4.90
4. sneaklyfox = 5.42
5. TheWitcher = 7.09
6. arcio1 = 7.42

3x3 ONE HANDED
1. Sillas = 12.22
2. arcio1 = 14.59
3. sneaklyfox = 22.13

Congratulations everyone. Scrambles in next post


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2012)

ROUND 36 SCRAMBLES

3x3 TWO HANDED
1.	F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F' L B2 U2 L' F R D'
2.	F2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 U F' R2 L' B R' B R' L F'
3.	B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U F' L B' L F L U2 L' B'
4.	D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' B U' L2 U' L2 U B'
5.	B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B' D2 F R F' D2 B L2 U'
6.	L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 L' U F U' F' L F2 L2
7.	L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' L' U2 L U2 L2 F' L F L2
8.	R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B' F' L' U2 L B' F U
9.	F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L U' L2 U L2 U' L' U
10.	U' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 L B' L' B' R' U L2
11.	R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U F U2 R' D' R F' D U2 F'
12.	D F2 R2 L2 D B2 D U2 L2 D L' D' R2 D L' U' L2

3x3 ONE HANDED
1	U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U R' L' U2 R' L'
2	R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R B R' F R2 B' R2 F'
3.	B2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 B R' B' L' U L' U B2 R'
4.	B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F' L D L' F U2 F
5.	F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B L B' L2 F' L' F'

3x3 on 4x4
1.	U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L B L' B D2 U' F' R2 F'
2.	U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D U' R' B R' B D' U2 B' U2 B'
3.	D B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R' F2 R' B' F2 R B F2 R2
4.	B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 U' L' U F R U' R' F' L'
5.	L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D' R' F' L' U2 F L' U2 R U'

Good luck everyone. This round ends Wednesday, the 11th


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 36
2H Average: 5.74
5.17, 5.11, 5.61, 6.70, (6.85), 6.38, (4.11), 5.49, 5.74, 5.63, 6.33, 5.24

1H Average: 16.97
(7.26), 22.05, 18.86, 10.01, (26.15)


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 36
2H

Averahe: 7.39

6.63, 8.06, 8.53, 6.94, 7.84, 7.71, 6.50, (9.21), 6.01, 8.98, 6.67, (5.48)


----------



## Sillas (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 36

OH: (2.94), 9.11, (14.17), 8.31, 12.59 = *10.00*
2H: (7.61), 4.48, 5.66, 7.58, 5.77, 6.10, (4.31), 5.31, 4.71, 4.39, 5.09, 5.17, 5.26, 4.77 = *5.36*


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 10, 2012)

2H: 6.19, 3.07, 3.58, 3.80, 6.60, 3.45, (3.01), 3.68, 4.02, 3.29, 4.63, (14.98)= 4.23 . 
2 counting 6's, sigh

on 4x4: 7.18, 6.17, (5.39), 8.58 , (9.49) = 7.31
Though SS, but my 4x4 sucks due to poor maintenance


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 10, 2012)

2H avg: 10.57
10.11 11.30 12.94 10.34 14.96 9.94 10.78 11.06 9.77 9.06 10.40 7.30

1H avg: 33.40
9.53 39.21 44.80 27.59 33.41

3on4 avg: 
15.72 26.16 16.21 25.31 31.96


----------



## KCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

2H 3.99, 4.07, 4.84, 4.95, 5.20, 4.37, 3.97, 4.97+, 4.40, 5.39, 4.11, 4.93=4.58
OH 2.13, 6.52, 9.09, 6.98, 9.07=7.52
3 on 4 6.12, 6.34, 5.29, 5.80, 5.91=5.94


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 13, 2012)

round 36
2H avg: 11.30
9.28 10.27 15.68 9.02 14.81 14.75 9.90 10.53 17.46 8.46 10.28 7.97

1H avg: 29.96
7.55 36.63 33.27 27.15 29.46

3on4 avg: 17.74
16.50 23.13 17.22 18.47 17.52


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all! I've been away for longer than I intended; mainly because I got a virus on my computer. :fp Thanks very much to Akash Rupela for taking charge of this. If you could finish this round and then start the next, and then I'll take over again, that would be great.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 36 is now Closed 
Here are the Results 

3x3 TWO HANDED
1. Akash Rupela = 4.23
2. KCuber = 4.58
3. Sillas = 5.36
4. sneaklyfox = 5.74
5. TheWitcher = 7.39
6. hsfdo = 11.30

3x3 OH 
1. KCuber = 7.52
2. Sillas = 10.00
3. sneaklyfox = 16.97
4. hsfdo = 29.96

3x3 ON 4x4
1. Kcuber = 5.94
2. Akash Rupela = 7.31
3. hsfdo = 17.74

Congratulations to everyone for participating. 
Scrambles in next post


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37 is now open 
Here are the Scrambles.

3x3 TWO HANDED
1	F2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F L U' L' U L' F
2	L2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F' L2 F L U2
3	R2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R' U B' R2 B U' R2 U R'
4	B2 D' U B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R B' R2 B R L2 F2 L2
5	U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U' F U2 F' U L'
6	U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R B' L B' R2 L F2 R
7	L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 F U F2 R2 F R' U' R' F'
8	D' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 U B2 L' U' B U L U' L B' L'
9	R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R' B U B' U2 L2 U R' L2 U'
10	U2 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 D R B F D2 F L U2 B2 L
11	U' L2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U B2 L F R2 F' R2 F R2 L'
12	F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' U2 B U2 R B R' L2

3x3 ONE HANDED
1	R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B L2 F' L' F L' B'
2	U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' F' U R' F R F' U' F'
3	U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 B U2 F2 U2 F' L'
4	F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D U' B' L' D' L D B' L2
5	F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D F' U2 F R2 L B' L F2 U2

3x3 on 4x4
1	U R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 U L2 F' R B' L2 B R' F
2	R2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 U' B' R2 L U2 F R L' B' R'
3	R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 U2 L' F L B2 U' L' F' L' F2
4	D' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D R2 L2 F' R B' R B U R2 U' F'
5	L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R

Good Luck everyone


----------



## pdilla (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37

2H: *3.81*
4.38, 2.91, 3.51, (5.09), (0.86), 4.10, 3.55, 3.95, 3.91, 3.52, 4.73, 3.54
lol at 5. saw that a mile away.

OH: *10.60*
10.64, (9.94), (13.01), 10.57, 10.60

4x4: *6.53*
6.43, 5.69, (7.68), 7.47, (5.59)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37
2H Average: 5.47
6.20, 5.79, 5.30, 6.14, (1.91), 4.58, 4.20, 5.83, 5.53, 6.01, (6.24), 5.13

1H Average: 17.82
17.09, 16.97, 19.40, (14.49), (25.48)


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 15, 2012)

OH: 18.11, 13.71, 16.68, 23.25, 15.40 = 16.73


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 15, 2012)

round 37
2H avg: 11.45
12.33 11.16 9.13 7.75 2.36 10.30 7.65 21.58 10.16 16.08 9.86 20.03

1H avg: 31.95
36.83 19.41 28.40 DNF 30.61

3on4 avg: 14.74
12.00 14.05 14.30 15.88 19.91


----------



## KCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

2H 4.58, 3.72, 3.23, 3.55, 0.74, 3.44, 2.62, 3.80, 3.21, 4.73, 4.05, 3.75=3.60
1H 5.96, 6.90, 7.62, 6.68, 6.75=6.78
3on4 4.48, 5.51, 6.57, 5.84, 7.37=5.97


----------



## Cubetastic (Jul 15, 2012)

Round 37
2H Average: 6.47
Individual Times: 7.18, 8.78, 6.27, 5.85, 1.33, 5.73, 5.54, 5.80, 8.44, 10.36, 6.19, 6.19
[email protected] perm pll skip.
Going to learn the G perms this week.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

2H average:6.99

7.90, 5.81, (9.55), 5.67, (1.16), 9.01, 5.35, 5.90, 7.88, 9.22, 6.59, 6.62

And I use ZZ.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 37
2H

Average: 7.22

6.23, 7.19, 8.50, 6.98, (1.23), 7.59, 6.69, 6.93, 7.07, (9.44), 7.51, 7.49


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

OH: 7.97, 9.94, (13.61), (7.06), 10.97 = 9.63


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 17, 2012)

*2H: 7.60*
8.85, 7.44, 8.63, 7.64, (1.33), 6.61, 4.74, 9.24, (9.69), 8.36, 7.89, 6.58


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 17, 2012)

Schmidt
Round 37

2H: 7.31
8.09 5.75 (9.28) 7.94 (1.66) 5.69 5.84 7.91 7.44 8.80 8.78 6.84

1H: 22.11
18.81 (16.69) 22.22 (25.56) 25.31


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 18, 2012)

round 37 
2H: 6.17, 5.73, 6.84, 5.56, 1.92, 7.24, 4.55, 5.46, 6.20, 8.87, 8.60, 9.16
Ao12: 6.52

OH: 13.63, 11.97, 15.81, 21.18, 16.69
Ao12: 15.38

3x3on4x4: 7.70, 13.07, 10.44, 11.16, 13.96
Ao12: 11.56


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 37 

Average: 7.74

8.05, 7.09, 7.95, 1.53, 7.71, 8.01, 5.60, 7.60, 10.43, 10.61, 7.99, 6.99


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

This round will end in around 15 minutes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 37 Results*

ROUND 37 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	KCuber	-	3.60
2	-	pdilla	-	3.81
3	-	sneaklyfox	-	5.87
4	-	Cubetastic	-	6.47
5	-	CJF2L 1	-	6.52
6	-	uvafan	-	6.99
7	-	TheWitcher	-	7.22
8	-	Schmidt	-	7.31
9	-	Zaterlord	-	7.60
10	-	awesomecuber150	-	7.74
11	-	hfsdo	-	11.45

One Handed:
1	-	KCuber	-	6.78
2	-	Sillas	-	9.63
3	-	pdilla	-	10.60
4	-	CJF2L 1	-	15.38
5	-	arcio1	-	16.73
6	-	sneaklyox	-	17.82
7	-	Schmidt	-	22.11
8	-	hfsdo	-	31.95

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	KCuber	-	5.97
2	-	pdilla	-	6.53
3	-	CJF2L 1	-	11.56
4	-	hfsdo	-	14.74

Congrats to KCuber for winning all 3 categories!
The Round 38 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 38 Scrambles*

ROUND 38 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' R U' R' F R
U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B' D2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 F'
R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U B' R2 F R' F' R' B R2
B2 R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 B' U' F' U B' U' F U2
R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L' B L' B D2 F' R2 F'
L2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U L' B' L U2 L B L B2
U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D L U2 L U2 L2 F' L F L2
B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B R' B U' B' R B U2
L2 U L2 B2 U F2 D U' B2 U B' R F' R B R U2 R' F'
D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 D R L' F' L2 F R' L
D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L2 D U' L2 F' L F U2 L U2 L U' L2
F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R
One Handed:

L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 B'
B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B' U R2 U R2 U' B
U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U R' F2 R B2 F U' F' L' U' L'
B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B U' R' U R B U' B2
3x3 on 4x4:

R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' R' F2 R F' U' R2 F2
L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' F' D' R' D R B2 F' L2 U
R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U L B L' B D2 U' F' R2 F'
B2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' B' U' B U L
L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L B' L U L2
For some reason, I can't get the attachments feature to work. If anyone knows how to get it working, just PM me.
Good luck!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 38
2H Average: 5.48
5.53, 5.00, 4.82, 5.20, 5.77, 5.67, 4.82, (8.09), 6.37, (4.69), 4.83, 6.74

1H Average: 17.81
(19.06), 18.90, 16.25, 18.29, (13.57)


----------



## Sillas (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 38
OH: (11.70), 10.13, (8.92), 10.48, 9.63 = 10.08


----------



## Gabig (Jul 19, 2012)

TH: 8.72(2algs), 6.16(3algs), [9.69](3algs), [5.84](2algs), 5.94+2(2algs), 8.33 (4algs), 7.36(3algs), 6.71(2algs), 9.30(3algs), 6.56(2algs), 6.19(3algs), 6.52(2algs)
= 7.38 will be better next time, but it's funny race 

OH: 15.59(3algs), 14.75(2algs), 12.61(2algs), 12.47(3algs), 14.52(2algs)
= 13.91 with normal times for full solve about 35-40sec


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 38
2H

Average: 6.69

6.93, 5.72, (7.82), (4.69), 7.47, 7.78, 4.92, 6.97, 5.39, 6.89, 7.59, 7.22


----------



## foolish (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 38 - 2H
Average: *8.70*

(11.44), 6.45, 9.39, (6.14), 9.36, 9.25, 9.31, 6.64, 11.10, 7.89, 8.66, 8.99

Best was a G-Perm


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 38

TWO HANDED
3.28, 3.63, 3.76, 3.14, 3.61, 3.54, 3.56, (3.84), 3.60, 3.16 , (2.90) , 3.48 =3.48

Epic average for me, So neat sub4. Almost no lockups . So happy


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Round 38 *

*2H Average: 6.51
*
6.06, 5.96, 7.22, 6.08, 6.76, 7.23, 6.16, 6.23, 6.76, 5.68, 6.65, 7.59

Not to Bad better than last week.

*1H Average: 16.53*

24.76, 16.35, 17.28, 15.95, 14.71

*3x3 on 4x4 Average: 10.96*

11.08, 8.72, 15.29, 7.59, 13.09

This is better than I thought it was going to be!


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 20, 2012)

round 38
2H avg: 10.33
DNF 7.09 9.09 9.50 11.80 10.22 12.21 8.83 14.86 9.78 8.43 8.59

3on4 avg: 12.84
13.11 11.68 22.63 11.84 13.58


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 21, 2012)

Round 38

*2H Avg: 5.69*

6.53, (4.47), 6.00, 5.27, 5.74, 6.36, 5.96, 4.58, 5.31, 4.63, 6.54, (6.54)


----------



## APdRF (Jul 23, 2012)

2H: 4.34, 3.10, 4.52, 3.76, 4.46, 3.84, 3.60, 3.87, 3.95, 3.68, 3.26, 4.51 = 3.93
OH: 7.33, 8.92, 8.39, 7.21, 8.73 = 8.15
3x3 on 4x4: 4.73, 6.37, 6.45, 5.51, 6.89 = 6.11


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 25, 2012)

*2H: 6.77*
7.44, (5.42), (9.38), 7.40, 5.87, 6.61, 5.76, 5.83, 8.52, 5.51, 8.05, 6.70


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 28, 2012)

This round will end in around half an hour.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 28, 2012)

*Round 38 Results*

ROUND 38 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	Akash Rupela	-	3.48
2	-	APdRF	-	3.93
3	-	sneaklyfox	-	5.48
4	-	immortalchaos29	-	5.69
5	-	awesomecuber150	-	6.51
6	-	TheWitcher	-	6.69
7	-	Zaterlord	-	6.77
8	-	Gabig	-	7.38
9	-	foolish	-	8.70
10	-	hfsdo	-	10.33

One Handed:
1	-	APdRF	-	8.15
2	-	Sillas	-	10.08
3	-	Gabig	-	13.91
4	-	awesomecuber150	-	16.53
5	-	sneaklyfox	-	17.81

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	APdRF	-	6.11
2	-	awesomecuber150	-	10.96
3	-	hfsdo	-	12.84

Congrats to Akash Rupela and APdRF.
The Round 39 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 28, 2012)

*Round 39 Scrambles*

ROUND 39 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 F'
L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 B' L' D' L D B' U L2
B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' U R' F R F' U' F'
D' L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 F' L' F D U2 F2 L U L
F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' L' F' U2 F R L
D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' U' B R' U B U' R'
U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B F L' B' F U2 L2
B2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' L B' U2 L2 U L U' L'
B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 B L' F L' B2 F R2 B
D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B' L' D' L D B' L2
B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F' L' U' L U' F U2 R
R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 L D2 L B2 F R' F' R2
One Handed:

F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F R' D' R D2 B2 D' F'
D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R B2 R D2 R2 F' L F L2
R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F' L' F L' B2 R' U2 R
U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L' F L' F2 R F' R'
R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R F R2 F' R'
3x3 on 4x4:

F2 D R2 D B2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L' F U F' U' L U' L2
U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R' U' F D2 L B2 D F L
D F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U L' U L F U2 F' L'
F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U L2 U F' R B' R B R2 F' U'
R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B R B L' B2 R' B2 L
Good luck!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2012)

Round 39
2H Average: 5.52
5.87, 5.70, (3.63), 5.44, 5.27, 5.68, 5.54, 6.39, (6.97), 5.58, 3.66, 6.10

1H Average: 14.62
(10.95), 14.76, (28.49), 12.69, 16.41


----------



## Sillas (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 39

3x3 on 4x411.15), 9.44, (7.50), 8.95, 8.10 = 8.83
OH => (7.90), 9.30, (11.34), 8.16, 10.13 = 9.20


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 39
2H

Average: 6.56

6.77, 6.04, 6.36, 5.94, 6.72, 6.84, 6.78, 7.31, (7.95), 7.10, (2.65), 5.74


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 39 will end in around half an hour.

Two Handed: 8.48
10.26 (5.96) 6.10 8.36 9.43 7.70 10.15 (11.43) 7.65 6.78 9.46 8.87
Reasonable.

One Handed: 28.84
(15.00) (46.64) 19.95 24.07 42.50
Messed up a J perm and then an R perm...

3x3 on 4x4: 11.29
11.40 10.39 (15.65) 12.07 (8.28)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Hope im not too late
2H 3.87, 3.57, 2.87, 2.95, 3.64, 3.07, 3.73, 5.21, 3.54, 3.62, 4.79, 3.21=3.60
1H 4.86, 7.07, 6.16, 6.55, 5.74=6.15


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 2, 2012)

*Round 39 Results*

ROUND 39 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	KCuber	-	3.60
2	-	sneaklyfox	-	5.52
3	-	TheWitcher	-	6.56
4	-	ThomasJE	-	8.48

One Handed:
1	-	KCuber	-	6.15
2	-	Sillas	-	9.20
3	-	sneaklyfox	-	14.62
4	-	ThomasJE	-	28.84

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	Sillas	-	8.83
2	-	ThomasJE	-	11.29

Congratss to KCuber and Sillas.
The Round 40 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 2, 2012)

*Round 40 Scrambles*

ROUND 40 IS NOW OPEN.
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

B2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' R' B2 L' B L B R' B2
B2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 F' R2 L' F L' B2
B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 L B' L F2 U2
D F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' F D' F' L2 U F' U2 F
R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 R' B' F2 R B R2 U2
L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L U F' U' L' U L' F L
U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R' U' R F U R U' F'
U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' D' L' D L2 B'
B2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' D B2 D B2 L2 D' R'
U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L F U F U' F2 L' U F2
F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U L' B' R U2 B' R' B2 L U
L2 F2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' D F2 U L F' U' F' L'
One Handed:

D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B L' F L' B' L' U2 L F
L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F U2 F U2 L' F L' U' L2
D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D B R D R' D' B R2 U'
L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F R2 B D2 B' R2 F U
L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U R F' R D' L' F U F' L'
3x3 on 4x4:

L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B' L' D' L D B' U L2
L2 U R2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U L' B' L2 B L' B2 R2 U
U2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' L D2 R' F' R D2 L' B2
B2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 D' U' B U' B U' B' R' U2 R B
R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U R F' R F' D U2 F U2 F
Good luck!


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 40
2H

Average: 6.47

5.49, 8.32, 7.05, 4.92, (4.69), 6.28, 6.14, (8.87), 6.12, 6.79, 7.30, 6.32


----------



## Sillas (Aug 4, 2012)

Round 40

OH - Average: 8.53

10.27, (4.68), (10.38), 8.26, 7.05


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2012)

Statistics for 08-04-2012 13:23:55

Average: 3.73
Standard Deviation: 0.40
Best Time: 1.88
Worst Time: 4.77
Individual Times:
1.	3.91	L' F2 D2 B F D F U' R' B' D2 U L R2 D2 F L R2 B' F D L2 R2 U L'
2.	3.16	D2 U L2 D' L D U' F D' B2 L' B F D U' B' F2 L2 R F' U' F' R' B' R'
3.	4.52	R2 B2 F2 U R' D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R D' L' R' B' F U' L R2 U2 F D' U B'
4.	(1.88)	U' B R2 B2 F D U R2 D2 U2 L2 B' L R U R F' D' B2 F2 L' D' U R2 F2
5.	3.45	L' R F2 U2 L' F L' R2 D' B' D2 F L R2 D2 U L R U2 R D U2 F' L2 R'
6.	3.53	B D F2 L2 R2 D' R' B2 F D B' F2 L B2 D' U2 B' F2 L' R' D U B2 F' U
7.	3.02	F2 U2 L2 R B' R2 B R B' L R' U' B2 F2 D B2 F L R2 U' L D2 U' R' U
8.	4.14	L R2 B2 F L' R D U B' F2 L R' F' D F D L' B' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 F' R'
9.	(4.77)	D R' D' U B F D B' U B' F2 D U' F U R B' R2 D U B2 L2 R B' F'
10.	3.62	F D2 B F2 U2 L R2 U' L D2 U F L R2 U' F' L B F U L R' U' R' F2
11.	3.91	B R2 B F' U' F' L' R2 B2 F2 D U' L2 U B2 F D' U' R F R' B' R' F2 R2
12.	4.06	L2 R2 U2 F' D U B F U' L2 R' B L B F' U L' D' L R' U' R D U2 B2


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 40:*

2H: 5.73, 5.84, 6.00, (4.30), 4.87, 5.79, 5.43, 5.76, 5.74, (7.72), 6.87, 6.03 =* 5.81*

OH: (12.83), (2.96), 12.03, 8.50, 8.96 = *9.83* Second one was a PLL skip


----------



## pady (Aug 5, 2012)

Round 40

OH:
(7.58), 5.94, 6.46, 4.89, (4.88) = 5.76 of 5

2H:
3.84, 4.17, (4.90), 3.51, 3.69, 4.35, 3.47, (3.39), 4.30, 3.60, 4.40, 3.66 = 3.90 of 12


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 40
*
2H Average: 6.55*

6.45, 9.52, 6.31, 4.80, 5.32, 7.36, 5.60, 5.91, 5.97, 7.44, 7.04, 8.08

*OH Average: 17.85*

15.63, 18.90, 19.99, 13.54, 19.03 That was pretty bad..

*3x3 on 4x4 Average: 11.57*

12.74, 11.05, 8.20, 13.55, 10.93


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Round 40

2 Handed Average: 5.39*

5.23, 5.01, 6.06, 4.73, 4.86, 5.81, 4.07, 4.86, 5.86, 5.72, 5.78, 12.34


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 40
OH Average: 12.11
13.90, 10.24, (16.69), 12.18, (10.08)


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 19, 2012)

Round40:

2H: 4.74, 5.50, 5.70, 4.15, 4.65, 5.43, (3.95), 5.26, 5.14, 5.10, 5.57, (5.79) = 5.12 // Getting better 
OH: 12.42, (3.66), (12.99), 11.45, 7.33 = 10.40


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2012)

*Round 40:*

2H: 4.33, 4.78, 5.34, 3.22, 3.55, 7.62, 5.27, 4.68, 3.87, 6.08, 5.23, 5.57 = 4.87

3x3 on 4x4: 9.15, 9.32, 8.00, 8.17, 8.83 = 8.72

Decent.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, sorry all for not closing this round. I'll close it tonight.

Outsmash: you did the same scrambles twice. So I'll only count your first averages.


----------



## Czery (Aug 25, 2012)

Round 40

2H
5.17, 13.33, 6.03, 4.74, 4.98, 5.14,5.06, 5.71, 6.01, 5.90, 2.75, 5.33 =* 5.41* (σ = 0.47)

OH
10.43, 8.98, 13.53, 13.36, 7.85 = *10.92* (σ = 2.23)

4x4
6.73, 7.45, 5.90, 7.56, 6.81 = *7.00* (σ = 0.39)

consistent?


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 40
TH
*9.436*


Spoiler: Times



10.112, 10.975, (7.619), 9.712, 8.352, 8.975, 8.273, 9.552, 9.489, 9.087, (11.744), 9.835


----------



## CoryThigpen (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a long round!

Round 40 Results
Two Handed: Ao12 5.65
4.50, 5.03, 7.33, 5.53, 4.31, 7.53, 4.63, 5.94, 5.81, 6.06, 5.55, 6.08


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 13, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> This is a long round!



I know. I just haven't had the time to close this, I do apologise. This round will* close on the weekend.

* should


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 40 BH

Best average of 12: 11.07

1-12 - 10.12 (7.34) 9.66 9.61 (16.17) 15.57 8.51 11.84 7.89 13.25 10.49 13.76

Number 2 was a PLL skip


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 19, 2012)

*Round 40 Results*

ROUND 40 IS NOW CLOSED.
My apologies for not closing this round sooner; I keep forgetting to do it. Anyhow - here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	ottozing	-	3.73
2	-	pady	-	3.90
3	-	Iggy	-	4.87
4	-	Selkie	-	5.39
5	-	Czery	-	5.41
6	-	CoryThigpen	-	5.65
7	-	Outsmash	-	5.81
8	-	TheWitcher	-	6.47
9	-	awesomecuber150	-	6.55
10	-	F perm	-	9.44
11	-	MarcelP	-	11.07

One Handed:
1	-	pady	-	5.76
2	-	Sillas	-	8.53
3	-	Outsmash	-	9.83
4	-	Czery	-	10.92
5	-	sneaklyfox	-	12.11
6	-	awesomecuber150	-	17.85

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	Czery	-	7.00
2	-	Iggy	-	8.72
3	-	awesomecuber150	-	11.57

Congrats to ottozing, pady and Czery!


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 19, 2012)

*Round 41 Scrambles*

ROUND 41 IS FINALLY OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R B F2 L' B' F2 L2
R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R F' U' R2 F2
D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' F' D' F' R2 L2 B2 U' L
B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L F R' F R F2 L'
U' L2 D R2 B2 D L2 U R F2 L F2 D2 F' R F' L'
R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B U' B2 R2 B' R U R B
U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R' B2 L' B L B R' B2
D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B R' B R2 F R F
L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U R' B F D2 F L U2 B2 L
U R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B' R' B U' B' R B
L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' F' L2 F L B2 U R2
R2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R' U R2 B2 U F' L' U' F U

One Handed:

F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D R2 U L' B' L B' U' B U B U'
R2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' R' D' B R' B F2 L U L
L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F D' L' F U L' U2
B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F' D B D' F' D B
B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R' F D F' D' R F2 L2

3x3 on 4x4:

D F2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 U L' U L D' L' U' L'
L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F D' L' F U L'
L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L' F U F' U2 R2 U R2 L'
L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R' U' F D2 F U2 B2 U L'
L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L' F' L D2 B2 L2 D' L' F L'

Good luck!


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 41
2H

Average: 6.97

5.94, 8.22, 4.92, 8.36, 6.44, 5.84, 8.57, (DNF(6.35)), 7.17, 8.26, 5.97, (4.71)


----------



## JasonK (Sep 21, 2012)

2H: 4.38, 4.39, 4.17, 3.41, 4.30, 4.26, (5.51), 4.00, (3.07), 3.58, 3.84, 4.59 = *4.09*


----------



## AndersB (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 41

2H:
6.13, 3.67, 10.25, 5.42, 5.25, 3.89, 4.13, 5.09, 3.91, 3.94, 2.27, 3.83 = 4.53

OH:
9.59, 7.71, 8.56, 8.72, 9.64 = 8.96

4x4:
5.89, 5.83, 6.13, 6.92, 5.86 = 5.96


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 41

2H Average: 5.19
4.47, 4.67, 5.64, 4.58, 5.83, (4.35), 4.63, 5.21, 5.71, 5.66, 5.48, (5.89)

OH Average: 11.56
(10.35), 12.57, (12.75), 10.76, 11.36

3x3 on 4x4 Average: 7.75
(10.83), (5.70), 8.62, 7.98, 6.64

2H... really good for me. on 4x4... first time trying this. I'm no good at 4x4 and I got a lot of lockups. Maybe it's time to mod my SS...


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 41 

BH

12.64
(14.07) 12.84 12.29 13.48 11.18 13.00 13.28 11.26 13.67 11.60 (9.56) 13.75


----------



## erikoui (Oct 1, 2012)

First time trying a competition....
2H: (4.64), 7.93, 6.71, 5.08, 7.67, 5.54, 6.92, 6.56, 8.30, 5.09, (8.83), 5.16 = 6.50

It's funny because i usually have 9.xx average of last layer


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 41

2H :5.98, 5.14, 6.49, 3.85, 4.99, 3.79, 4.79, 5.12, 5.53, 4.57, 4.73, 4.88 = 4.96

OH: 33.13, 13.71, 8.11, 12.98, 16.41 = 14.37
33.13 = Wrong OLL and wrong PLL. Fml.

3x3 on 4x4 :3.13, 5.60, 5.98, 7.39, 4.86 = 5.48


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 41

*BH*: 8.30, 7.66, 8.28, 8.25, 7.00, 9.27, 7.61, (5.39), 8.27, 8.09, 8.59, (9.75) = *8.13*


----------



## moralsh (Oct 24, 2012)

Let´s start here:

BH avg 13.91, first one was a pop

(17.73), 12.23, (8.51), 13.23, 16.45, 14.61, 14.48, 13.53, 16.21, 10.41, 16.10, 11.83

Edit: did it again on my other cube for the sake of it: 13.47

11.82, 11.09, 9.65, 13.58, 17.00, (17.11), 16.45, 11.45, 15.95, (9.39), 14.36, 13.32

Weird session, a pop with the tight cube and a lot of locks with the loose one, I guess it's me


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2012)

This round will end in around half an hour.

Two Handed: 9.31
8.30 8.03 14.91 11.07 6.58 (18.54) 6.62 8.26 9.82 7.74 11.77 (6.39)
WHY two pops?

One Handed: 16.06
(20.00) 14.49 (11.33) 15.59 18.10
Wow... I must have improved somehow...

3x3 on 4x4: 7.14
7.13 (5.54) 7.66 (11.11) 6.64
Faster 3x3 on 4x4 than 2H...


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2012)

*Round 41 Results*

ROUND 41 IS NOW CLOSED.
Here are the results:

Two Handed:
1	-	JasonK	-	4.09
2	-	AndersB	-	4.53
3	-	NevinsCPH	-	4.96
4	-	sneaklyfox	-	5.19
5	-	erikoui	-	6.50
6	-	TheWitcher	-	6.97
7	-	FaLoL	-	8.13
8	-	ThomasJE	-	9.31
9	-	MarcelP	-	12.64
10	-	moralsh	-	13.91

One Handed:
1	-	AndersB	-	8.96
2	-	sneaklyfox	-	11.56
3	-	NevinsCPH	-	14.37
4	-	ThomasJE	-	16.06

3x3 on 4x4:
1	-	NevinsCPH	-	5.48
2	-	AndersB	-	5.96
3	-	ThomasJE	-	7.14
4	-	sneaklyfox	-	7.75

Congrats to JasonK, AndersB and NevinsCPH!
The Round 42 scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2012)

*Round 42 Scrambles*

ROUND 42 IS NOW OPEN!
Here are the scrambles:

Two Handed:

U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F' U R U' R' F'
L2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' R B U' R' D2 L F' U' L'
D B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 B2 L B' L F L2 B L2 F
F2 D U' F2 D B2 D2 U2 F' D' B2 D F' U' F2
U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R B' R' B U2 F R2 F'
B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L B F2 R' F' R B' F' L'
B2 D R2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 U' F R2 B2 R F' R2 B2 R'
B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U L U' F U2 F' U L'
B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U B2 L B L2 B' R D2 R' L'
R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F R F' U2 R F R F'
U R2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 R' U L F U F' U R' L'
L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2 R2 B R' B L
One Handed:

L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R B2 F L' F R2 U2
U' R2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R' F2 U L' U2 L
R2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' L U F' U' F2 U F U' L'
U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 B' L' D' L D B' L2
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 F' R F L2 U' F' R' F' R2
3x3 on 4x4:

U L2 U L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 U' R D L D' R' D L
L2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' U' R' D F D' F' R L2
R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R' B2 L' B' L U2 B' U2 R'
U' L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F L' U2 F L F L'
R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R' U R' U L F2 L'

This will be the last round in this thread. Don't worry; there is a very good reason for this, and it will be announced on Wednesday, so stay tuned.
Good luck!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 28, 2012)

TH

4.37, 5.57, 5.49, 4.72, 4.58, 5.94, 5.01, 3.77, 6.74, 7.29, 5.17, 4.66 = 5.22

OH

12.30, 12.92, 20.59, 11.02, 15.89 = 13.70

3x3 on 4x4

6.43, 4.99, 7.29, 8.48, 4.84 = 6.24

Cold hands, cold fingers, cold cubes. :fp


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 28, 2012)

TH
Best average of 12: 3.89
1-12 - (2.77) 3.92 4.13 3.98 3.95 3.52 (5.19) 3.03 4.12 4.65 3.52 4.04

OH
Best average of 5: 8.94
1-5 - (10.40) (7.12) 10.07 7.68 9.08

3x3 on 4x4
Best average of 5: 5.95
1-5 - 5.64 5.72 (6.60) (4.33) 6.50


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 29, 2012)

Average 10.95
(7.10) 7.84 13.03 7.82 11.26 13.68 (14.23) 8.40 10.62 12.82 12.42 11.61


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 42

2H Average: 5.19
4.40, 4.31, 5.60, 4.91, 4.61, (6.48), 4.54, (4.03), 6.26, 5.85, 6.07, 5.35

OH Average: 11.08
(13.94), 11.35, 10.78, (9.96), 11.12

3x3 on 4x4 Average: 7.63
6.62, 8.63, (9.64), 7.64, (6.18)


----------



## F perm (Oct 29, 2012)

I normally use COLL obviously, so I'm not used to this whole "unoriented edges in the LL" thing. COLL is COOL.
TH
5.50, 9.49, 6.73, 5.57, 4.89, 6.99, (4.30), 8.75, 7.14, (9.76), 7.65, 7.15=6.99
OH
15.70, (14.70), (19.54), 18.18, 15.01=16.30
3x3 on 4x4
7.06, 7.58, (19.95), 11.71, (5.07)=8.78

If you are making a new thread for this, could you maybe make a COLL practice part? For ZZer's like you and me, Petruser's, and CFOPer's that know COLL as an add on? Thanks.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 29, 2012)

F perm said:


> If you are making a new thread for this, could you maybe make a COLL practice part? For ZZer's like you and me, Petruser's, and CFOPer's that know COLL as an add on? Thanks.



Who said I was making a new thread? Also, if you go onto the ZBLL scrambler on qqtimer, you can practice there.


----------



## F perm (Oct 29, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> This will be the last round in this thread. Don't worry; there is a very good reason for this, and it will be announced on Wednesday, so stay tuned.
> Good luck!


If this is the last round in this thread, I assumed you'd be making a new one. Maybe not...


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 30, 2012)

And the reason this thread is stopping is... the new Substep Competition! Be sure to check it out.


----------

